# Woking Nuffield Part 25



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im First! Im first!      

nothing to say this morning apart from IM FIRST!

Love
Me xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gosh its quiet today.

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello.
I reckon Wildcat is buying shoes, Charlies mum has her head down the toilet, and Cheesy is filling her face with pizza.
As for me, watching Columbo and having a cup of tea....bliss!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi guys, 

Im around. Sho your cake sounds dead impressive. I would love to be able to bake. have you always been able to do that? cakes are one of my weakest cooking exploits. and im so impressed with you learning an instrumnet too. you really have embraced the changing jobs thing. I have just finished a three year training course. so am officially unemployed as from yesterday. and loving it. although im not doing anything constructive like learning an instrument. far from it. i spend my whole time watching sky. yesterday it was tv food  and  a programme about a couple in american with 16 kids


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

dunno why but it just threw me out and posted my message. anyway was gonna say HOW CAN THAT BE BLOODY FAIR. 

minow, we dont want to see you back here till that garden gate is finished   we expect a picture or we wont chat to you  

morning gill your post made me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi 
Thought i would pop on quickly b4 mum and dad come round. My mum is researching our family tree and is finding it slow going using dial up so coming round here to use our broadband.She has found loads out its really interesting.Was hoping to get out in the garden but it has started raining again.  boo hoo.
Sho....whats your website address....your cakes sound delicious. You are very clever.
Minow....hope that garden gate is nearly done  
Elly.....still no email...i will PM you with a different email address  
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

well believe or not I now have a PC and am at home on line   courtesy of wedding money allowing us to buy a PC, feels weird typing at home and not at work for a change, and thats a real bonus!!! Old man is out in London today watching chelsea play Aston Villa and I have the housework and bagging up a load of old rubbish for the charity shops, normally, if I wasnt preggers, I'd be doing lunch by now with the girlies probably on my second bottle of wine  

Still, plenty of those to come on maternity leave, please god    

Last night on the way home in the car, I felt a huge movement on the left side and ask hubby to put his hands on my belly, first time he has actually felt it, its was weird, kinda shocking, the first distinctive move I have ever had, ever in my life and what a wonderful feeling, except she hasnt done it again   May she is just giving me treats now and again  

well love to all not sure I will get on again today, as loads to do but can see this becoming quite addictive at home aswell, altho, I cant catch up on too much or will have nothing to do on Monday mornings at work  

cheesyb
xx

p.s Ali, fab picture honey


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all
gill what's the poem about mums? what's it called?

cheesy hurrray congratulations on pc at home   thought it was strange . .straightaway!

Ali p congrats for starting 2ww and it will work what fab embies you have   (i'm going have to take a picture now when i get to taht stage   


Luc all the best for monday and hope your follies do their thang!   

got a big family do today so me and dp have been cooking and baking all morning   
off now have a good weekend all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm guessing none of you have ever built a gate from scratch! (is it done yet?!....) Got all the wood we need. measured up and drawn the plans - now the fun starts....inbetween the rain that is!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

When I said "now the fun starts" this is not quite what I had in mind!
First we have to fix a post to the side of the house for the gate to hang on......no problems...except.....now we find the side of the house is missing a few bricks! Someone has roughly filled the holes with cr*p so now having got rid of that we have big holes in the side of the house! GREAT!!!!!
DH is up a ladder trying to work out what to do next. Major repair work required.
GRRRRRRR, this house is a pile of poo! It's a wonder it hasn't fallen down. It's old ish (1860s) but has had major boj artists living here in the past. The more we try to do the more we find they have mucked up. Dh is a perfectionist so once he has done something it is fab but it's a crying shame that we have to undo their rubbish first in order to put it right.
Thank goodness he is brilliant and can do anything.
Me I'm now on tea and bun duty. Just made some apple buns (very quick and easy to make and yummy) and now doing some oven roasted tomatoes (though they will take till tomorrow probably to be done).
PANTS is what i say!
hope you are all having much more succesful days than us!
Sorry for the me me me....anyone want a bun?
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Alisha its called "See Me" I think I will try and paste it

See Me

What do you see, nurses, what do you see?
Are you thinking, when you look at me --
A crabby old woman, not very wise,
Uncertain of habit, with far-away eyes,
Who dribbles her food and makes no reply,
When you say in a loud voice -- "I do wish you'd try."

Who seems not to notice the things that you do,
And forever is losing a stocking or shoe,
Who unresisting or not, lets you do as you will,
With bathing and feeding, the long day to fill.

Is that what you're thinking, is that what you see?
Then open your eyes, nurse, you're looking at ME...
I'll tell you who I am, as I sit here so still;
As I rise at your bidding, as I eat at your will.

I'm a small child of ten with a father and mother,
Brothers and sisters, who love one another,
A young girl of sixteen with wings on her feet.
Dreaming that soon now a lover she'll meet;
A bride soon at twenty -- my heart gives a leap,
Remembering the vows that I promised to keep;
At twenty-five now I have young of my own,
Who need me to build a secure, happy home;
A woman of thirty, my young now grow fast,
Bound to each other with ties that should last;
At forty, my young sons have grown and are gone,
But my man's beside me to see I don't mourn;
At fifty once more babies play 'round my knee,
Again we know children, my loved one and me.

Dark days are upon me, my husband is dead,
I look at the future, I shudder with dread,
For my young are all rearing young of their own,
And I think of the years and the love that I've known;
I'm an old woman now and nature is cruel --
'Tis her jest to make old age look like a fool.

The body is crumbled, grace and vigor depart,
There is now a stone where once I had a heart,
But inside this old carcass a young girl still dwells,
And now and again my battered heart swells.

I remember the joys, I remember the pain,
And I'm loving and living life over again,
I think of the years, all too few -- gone too fast,
And accept the stark fact that nothing can last --
So I open your eyes, nurses, open and see,
Not a crabby old woman, look closer, nurses -- see ME!

This poem was found among the possessions of an elderly lady who died in the geriatric ward of a hospital. No information is available concerning her -- who she was or when she died. Reprinted from the "Assessment and Alternatives Help Guide" prepared by the Colorado Foundation for Medical Care.

© 2001 - 2006 the Law Firm of Motley Rice LLC 1-877-999-1660 Site Map | Disclaimer

[/url]


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bl**dy Hell ! How clever am I    

How sad is that


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

tis a lovely poem. i wish our society treated old people with dignity and respect like many other cultures do. its such a shame


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all

Wedding went well I think. When we left it the cake looked lovely. As long as no one touched the cake and the butterflied haven't fallen off, they should be happy. If you'd like to have a look at it, the website is www.thecakestall.co.uk. You can't miss that cake its the only 3 tier on there with blue butterflies. Tell me honestly what you think.

This evening I'm going around to my friend and business partners for a curry and to talk about the next steps. Really looking forward to it.

Its quiet on here today. I have to assume you're all watchng x factor as I am!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW Sho...your cakes are amazing. Those chocolate cakes look delicious and the wedding cake is amazing.....pat on the back for you girl   
Just watched X factor...i always cry and so does DH but don't let him know i told u  
Night Night xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im back  

Ali-Well done on having 2 embies onboard   to you for the next few weeks

Cheesy-Ahh how lovely for you and d/h   and glad your online at home now  

Minow-How is the gate going  

Gill-How are you honey, didnt speak before i went away was concerned about you hope your ok now  

Nvh-Fab reading honey i have replied back 

Wildcat-Pm'd you too she is good isnt she 

Luc-How is the stimms going honey 

Kate-Your probably in Spain  

Alisha-Hi ya 

Sho-Send me a lemon cake will you   PLEASE  

Will try and catch up on all the chat, just got in and thought while it was quiet i would catch up  
Majorca was great, loads on sun and im actually glowing like David Dickinson  
Speak to you soon really missed you all
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry just caught up  

Ali-You wait lady telling Mr R that it was me    

Beckers-Well done honey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Huge holes in the side of the house    
   Pouring with rain    
   Could this day gat any better?!!!!!    

Hope you are all having a better weekend than us. Don't ask about the gate! Just to have a house without holes in the side of it would be a good start.

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and sorry
Hiya Emma, welcome home! Hope you had a lovely time.
Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

Gill what an amazing poem very sad  

Minow sorry about the wall and gate hope you can get your gate up soon  

Emma welcome back, glad you had a lovely time  and are nicely bronzed  

Sho the cakes look fantastic  

had a lovely day yesterday at the family do, great tp see my aunty and cousins - my pregnant cousin and her husband didn't say anything to me apart from about their little boy, (who is gorgeous now nearly 3) , i suppose everyone is pussy footing around me and dp but i wish it wasn't like that - so i don't get asked the "how are you" questions or "what have you been up to" "JUST IN CASE" it sets her off   I mean after all I've been doing nothing else in my life . ..   aaaahhhhhhhhh
rant over 
oooohhhhhh its peeing down now and I wanted to do some gardening


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Thanks for the lovely praise for my cakes. It's a really exciting time. I've never done anything like this before so it's very scarry. We're just hoping the business takes off. We had a business curry last night to celebrate and talk about how to take the business further which was great fun.

How was your holiday Emma? I hope you had better weather than we have here?

Ali how are you getting on in your wait!! I hope you're keeping it together love 

Wildcat how are the first weeks of pregnancy?

Not doing much today. I have to watch Hornblower, (because Ioan Grryffudd is dishy) COlumbo and he second half of X facto so I'm very busy!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*Hope * - how are you getting on? can't be long now till test day -


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Emma, Welcome back hun. we missed you. glad you had a good hol. you were really lucky with the sun, glad to hear you have a tan. are you and dp getting on again now?

my ec has been moved from monday to weds cos the follicles werent big enuf on fri. this weekend is driving me   im so worried about it going wrong cos im on the new drugs i dont really trust them and am worried i could have ovulated over the weekend. i cant feel my ovaries at all and last time they felt like oranges. i dont feel sick either, the only symptom i have is very sore boobs. so i cant wait for my scan tommorow. 

sho, your chocoltae cakes do look amazing. im trying to think of a celebration  event i could have so i can order one.   . you sound about as busy as me

if my scan on monday is ok i could have a celebration for getting to ec. 

ali, how are you feeling on the 2ww? are you off work?

minow, sorry to hear about those holes. sounds like a nightmare. i cant believe your house is so old. is it a listed building?

alisha, its so hard with family and friends knowing. mine are the opposite and ask far to many questions and i wish they wouldnt. i think dealing with others is as hard as the IF itself. sending you a  . 

wildcat, what are you up to this weekend you have gone extremely quiet. 

take care all

Luc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well this bloomin rain is a pain. Holes cleaned up, bricks cut to fit but can't stick them in coz the rain will dilute the mixture too much!
1860 isn't that old for a house. It's only Victorian. I used to own a house in Cornwall that was much much older. This house isn't listed (the one in Cornwall was). The trouble is although the Victorian's knew a thing or two...they gave us all maner of things...this house was just thrown up so it used very cheap materials. Wouldn't be too much of a problem if it hadn't been owned by really stupid bodgers in the past. Big thing...if you don't know what you are doing, get someone in who does and pay for a proper job to be done. Honestly, if you could see some of the things that have been done here in the past.
Anyway, you don't want me to come on here and rant about my house etc so I'll go away again but if you could just keep the rain away it would be a great help!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc. You don't need a reason for cake!! That's the beauty of cake. 

Don't worry too much about your ovaries. Mine are very sensitive. I had a twinge in them this morning. I ge the odd one on the way to ovulation, and then sometimes some unpleasant pains during ovulation. I think the drugs they give you are intended not to let to ovulate until they say so. Try not to worry. I might be that your body has adapted the enormity of your ovaries and that's why you can't feel. You'll be fine I'm sure.

Minow. You have my sympathy. I've had my fair share of housing nightmares recently. You're welcome to it. Although I can't stand the paper thin walls etc of a new build. That is exactly what I intend to have next time.  I never want to see another paint brush. 

Luc. I'll have you know I'm very busy. Hornblower is on now with the lovely Ioan. I'm busy imagining all sorts of naughty things!! Chocolate cake is great but my favourite is carrot. Hhhhmmmmm....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-My fav is carrot cake too with cream cheese on top...any discount for us   

Luc-If you that worried hun thinking you have ovulated call woking tomorrow better to be safe than sorry  i had to sore boobs too whilst stimming, my ovaries were twinging but i over stimulated i dont think everyone does feel the ovaries all the time honey 

Minow-What a nightmare  cant believe the weather here sunny one minute then tipping it down  

Alisha-Some people just havent got a clue hun, and think they are doing the right thing but infact do the opposite by alienating you...why dont you say something and get it off your chest


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, can i call on a sunday? wont it just be the answer machine? do you think they would do anything anyway?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Call them tomorrow honey...there is an emergency number in your paperwork keep


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks emma, 

i have got my scan at 10.30 tommorrow. so ill just wait till then. 

neices and nephews just knocked on the door. yah

speak later

luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, yes I've been quiet as mr and MrW have enjoyed some quality time together, we went to Reading to do a little shopping (I bought a couple of great books - no shoes though) but now he is working for a few hours so I have time to catch up with all the gossip on here!

Luc - are you on Buserelin? This drug is supposed to stop you ovulating (although I ovulated early but they think only by a couple of hours and that was brought on by the pregnyl shot which I assume you haven't had yet). I also didn't feel my ovaries this time and last time they felt like melons!!! If you are on cetrotide - there is NO WAY you can ovulate! this is what I was told by the nurses as I was terrified it woudl happen again to me, but it didn't! If you are worried though, call the emergency number, you will get through to a nurse - if you can't find it I have it here somewhere.

Emma - welcome back honey! glad you had a lovely holiday and are tanned  all ready to start again?? let's get you pregnant, Lesley said it woudl work this time and you'd be OK, so stay   and get those results from the hospital!

Sho, your cakes look so tasty - I gained a pound or two just looking at them!

Minow, sounds like you are having quite the DIY weekend - I hate DIY, prob cos I'm no good at it.

Ali - how are you doing hun - staying positive I hope!

Gill - great poem, quite heartbreaking when you read it.

I bought a great book today called healthy eating for pregnancy - there are many tips on vitamins and nutrients required with loads of info for getting pg and increasing sperm count - so I'll be posting a few snippets as I think they will be useful to us all - one thing I did notice while reading bits in starbucks this morning was about organic food. I never rated it that highly as it's expensive and there is no proof it's really any better for you, but it says in here: "research carried out in 1994 by the dept of occupational medicine in Denmark found that men who regularly ate organic food had *twice *the sperm count of those on a conventional diet"

Also - both men and women should take zinc

For men zinc is needed for proper development of sperm, and if there is a lack of zinc the sperm may not be able to penetrate the egg, and it's necessary for the production of the reproductive hormones oestrogen and progesterone and it plays a vital role in cell division.

For Women - many women who have trouble conveiving have high levels of copper and low levels of zinc and there are risks that babies conceived may have a low birth weight and a risk of other complications.

More later, but a very interesting read - I will be the fountain of knowledge on vitamins soon!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]   welcome back Emma   [/fly]
Glad you had a great time and thanks for asking after me last week. Although i expect your not talking to me now as i let on about you being the ring leader  
I am fine and being positive........taking a leaf out of Wildcats book. I am not off for the 2ww back to work tomorrow but will be taking it easy. Feeling a bit strange in the tummy area, its like butterflies....when do the embies implant??
Luc...good luck tomorrow with your scan, will be thinking of you.
I am fed up with this rain, can't get any washing dry and a really wanted to get out in the garden.
Do any of you girls with culinary skills know what i can do with a load of pears, I am useless at cooking and don't really know where to start, they are quite sour so wondering whether they are cooking pears ..if there is such a thing....any suggestions.
ali xxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Pear Chutney?
_3 pounds fresh Bartlett pears (about 7 cups), unpeeled, cored, and diced
1 pound brown sugar
2 cups cider vinegar
1 medium onion, chopped
1 cup golden raisins
1/4 cup diced, preserved ginger
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon cloves
2 teaspoons mustard seed

Instructions
Combine brown sugar and vinegar in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Add the pears and remaining ingredients. Cook slowly, stirring from time to time, until the mixture is thick, about 1 hour. Pour into hot, sterilized jars and seal. Chutney may also be kept in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 weeks.

Use as a relish with lamb or ham or as an appetizer with cream cheese and crackers. _

I haven't tried it but I do make Marrow chutney and spices apple chutney and they are both nice so why not pear.
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and I wouldn't worry about the make of pear, just use what you've got.
Mx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Minow......sounds nice....sterilised jars though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - embies implant from day 6 up to about day 12 - could be any one of those days! I think it depends on how well the cells divide and how quickly they go to blastocyst stage etc - I followed the Visible Embryo site as this also helped me visualise http://www.visembryo.com

Sadly you won't feel it as they are too tiny 

Minow - your recipie sounds great - it looks american - they use cups - do you know how many grams/ozes in a cup?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry Emma - you are going to hate me for this but I've just read on the web that you shouldn't drink peppermint tea while pregnant (Emma loves this as it helps with bloatedness and wind!!) - if you must drink it - do it in moderation.

It says:

Pregnant or nursing mothers should drink peppermint tea only in moderation and those with a history of miscarriage should not use peppermint at all while pregnant.

Check this out for more info on its uses.

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/ConsHerbs/Peppermintch.html


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bummer - I drink so much peppermint tea, about 6 cups a day at least....gona have to find something else to drink now I guess (well not now but soon)

I know 1 US cup = 8 fluid ounces
You can get little measures that show it in the american system though which helps.
I have used this site before to help convert things
http://www.goodcooking.com/conversions/conguide.htm

Given up on the outside jobs (so still got big holes in the wall) DH fitting arcitrade round the new internal door whilst I'm making a batch of tomato sauce. Secnes of domestic bliss eh?!

Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon all!

Welcome home Emma my love we missed you soooooooooooo much! glad you had a nice time, you deserved it! 

This weather is nasty  we went to Primark in Camberley this morning I bought tons of stuff in there and in the next sale but couldn't be bothered to try it on, Ive ended up with ! top and a pair of jimmies! WOW never mind though I cant afford it!

We are going to book a weeks break in November, am going to do some research now, any ideas girls? 

Wildcat keep your vitamin knowledge coming our way!

Sho your cakes are great! Lemon drizzle yum yum

Luc keep   its all going well im sure!

Minow- any tomato chutney recipes? I cant find mine and we are making home made pressies for family members this   as we are all a bit on the skint side!

Cheesy where are you? I just wanted to tell you that im making liver & bacon in my slow cooker  

Love
Me xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-You bought a slow cooker in the end  Liver and bacon though 

Wildcat-I know already about the peppermint tea hence i only drunk it while had the trapped wind from e/c  if drunk frequently can cause uterine contractions...so anyone wanting a.f to start drink loads oh and also raspberry leaf tea will do the same thing a lot of heavily pg women drink it to help bring on labour..worth a try 

Ali-Im not mad at you really   just take it easy honey, you will be experiencing all sorts of weird pains and feelings, you body has been through a lot with ivf etc, by next friday onwards you should be getting those embies implanting    
Pears mmmm what about a pear tart mmmm with custard..i normally google for recipies try putting in pear recipes..hope it helps


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick post from me as I'm about to be dragged out for a short walk by DH. 
Welcome back Emma  Its been sooooo quiet without you (not!) 
Hope everyone else is ok 

Feeling much better today. Started on anti-nausea meds on Friday and so far so good - 39 hours and counting (though I did get a bit queasy when hungrey earlier) so hopefully this is a turning point. Since getting pg I've lost nearly a stone in weight  so am hoping that now I can eat and drink fluids I might start to put a bit on... (not too much though!) 

I'm getting addicted to ebay's baby section as well - thought it was just me then discovered me and DH were bidding against each other on the same item - Doh! 

Well supposed I best go dig out my walking boots 

Speak later
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Deb,

Glad the sickness is a lot better   have a nice walk


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I did purchase a "Crock Pot" yes!  Its ace, its soups & stews in our gaff from now until I get bored, I use UKTVfood, or the bbcgoodfood websites for my recipes!  

Enjoy your walk Deb, glad to hear your feeling a bit better 

Anyone use freecycle to get rid of unwanted stuff and request stuff? its great! Ive just frozen my gym membership because Im a bit short of cash at the mo and put a wanted plea for a mini tramoline and a nice lady has just mailed me to offer hers, Its really good, we had some left over carpet not big enough to ebay,  popped it on and a young couple just starting out came and picked it up the other evening, it makes you feel very kind!

maybe I could put a plea out for a baby, Im sure if you asked for one at 3am with a stinking cold and teething problems you'd get loads of replies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I havent heard of that before, ahhhh its nice though, might try the baby thing myself  

Might have to dig my crock pot out soon for casseroles etc mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gil, this is a nice one and easy too
2.7kg (6lb) RipeTomatoes 
450g (1lb) Onions 
350g (12oz) Sugar 
300ml (½ pint) Malt Vinegar 
25g (1oz) Salt 
2 tsp Paprika 
¼ tsp Cayenne Pepper 

Wash and chop the tomatoes, peel and chop the onions. 
Place the tomatoes and onions into a heavy bottomed saucepan, cook gently to release the tomato juices, simmer for 20 - 30 minutes until tender. 
Add the salt, paprika, cayenne and half of the vinegar, cook gently for 45 minutes or until it begins to thicken. 
Add the sugar and remaining vinegar, stirring until fully dissolved. 
Continue simmering, until the mixture becomes thick, stirring occasionally. 
Leave for 3 - 5 weeks to allow the flavour to mature 

The only thing is I often find i have to cook my chutneys for a lot longer than they say.
Mx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...glad your not cross with me   
Just had a big roast dinner and feel stuffed.....apple pie for later though   
Gill- you are full of interesting info today....freecycle sounds good
Wildcat...thanks for the info   
I am really bored........what can i do on a miserable day like today? I might paint my nails seeing as i had to remove it all last Wed...any reason why you are not allowed to wear nail varnish during EC.
Is it also true that you shouldn't dye your hair if you are pregnant!!!
and to finish it off, can i stop eating brazil nuts now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

I sometimes go on the BBC website for food recipes. they often have some good ones. I have to say I really use Nigella Lawson's "How to be a domestic Godess" book. It's really good for homely food. I recommend it to anyone. I use her sponge recipe for my Wedding cakes and someone said it was the best they'd tasted and its such an easy recipe.

Talking of what to eat and what not to eat, I heard that pineapple was a big no no when you are in the 2WW as well. I think because of the contraction thing. My mother in law found an article that said that men with sperm count issues should take follic acid. I have to say my husband has taken it and his last count at Hammersmith went up to 85% motility. This was a massive improvement for him. 

I must say, I don't think I will get too bogged down in the "do this don't do that", business on my next cycle. I think I will start taking my follic acid again and just watch my diet in terms of eating lots of veg and drinking plenty of water. Other than that I will try to relax. I don't know why, but I've got such a good feeling. I have had almost dejas vu moments over the last few weeks. I can see me in labour in my mind and see me with a baby. Its really clear. I'm hopig that like Wildcat said, I can visulaise these things happening and it will. you never know...

Ali I don't about the brazil nut thing. Last time, I substituted brazils for cashews and because I love them so much, I carried on eating them and put on about half a stone!! 

Wildcat if I'd known you were Reading, you could have come over for a cuppa. I've been bored out of my mind. 

Deb glad you're feeling a bit better.

Gill freecycle sounds great. I've got a lot of crap I need rid of as well. I might look into it.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've just had a lovely roast dinner, then promtly fell asleep on the sofa for an hour after! Must be tired!

All these lovely food recipies mmmmmmm

Emma, didn't know about the peppermint and the uterine contractions, I'll def make sure I stay away from it!

Ali - I've heard about the hair dye thing aswell, but I've heard its ok, and no its not OK, so I'm also trying to find out as I dye my hair once a month and I need to know! (It's currently very pink!) I might have to go back to blonde during pg. I dont use bleach though so I'll have to do some more research, my hairdresser says thay have dyed pg women and its ok, but i've read its not as it can get into your body via your scalp.  - I've sent an email to loreal about my dye so I'll see if they reply.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Just popping on here quickly to say hi as I have been wondering how you all are!

Emma - weclome back hun, we missed you loads   hope you and df had a good
time and managed to get some quality time together in that lovely sunshine!  Bet
its really depressing to be back with all this rain!  
Yayyyyy our queen   is back    

Sho - lovely cakes, they look very yummy  

Minow - Sorry about the holes in the house, hope you get that gate sorted.  Great
recipe's, I know where to come in future!   

Wildcat - looks like those pg hormones are kicking in!  

Gill - lovel poem   I never heard of freecycle either....very interesting.

Ali - hope you are ok and coping with the 2ww!  remember to keep   at all times  
Butterfiles sound good!  

Well we've had a reasonably relaxing weekend, been doing some gardening in between the rain, and went to longacres to get our spring bulbs, and fresh cut flowes for the house.  They are beautiful! Went to J12 on the M4 today to the big next to see what the sale had to offer but sadly there was nothing much in the petite section    
Not long had stuffed chicken breast, wrapped in bacon with roasted veg and now i feel stuffed and now vegging out myself   

Anyway, hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful evening...day off for me tomorrow    .  

Cheesy - hope work isn't too horrible tomorrow, just keep in mind that you are on count down  
Cool about having a pc at home now!

Good night all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Hi hun, glad you had a nice weekend  

Wildcat-Yeap i only had my hair dyed the 1st time since tx 3 weeks ago, as was worried, but apparently high/low lites are fine as the colour doesnt touch the scalp 

Ali-Dinner sounds yummy especially with apple pie  

D/f gone off to get me a curry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Forgot to say Brazil nuts are apparently good for inplantation as they are full of selenium   so just have a handful everyday....dont over do it with a packet though honey  

Ps just to let you know my blood results with Woking have come back negative so it wasnt my immune system that made me m/c will try Epsom again tomorrow although Mr R is writing to them too


----------



## miracle1978 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
i am new to this website.  I usually post on a different one.  I do recognize Minow...do you or did you used to post on a different one regularly.  I was also looking for  NHV(natasha) I read that you can not post on the other board.  Well I am Debbie and I have just finished my third fresh cycle and am currently on the 2ww.  I just had my ET on Sept 29.  So I still have the most part to go.  I would love to chat to anyone.  Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all

welcome miracle!!!   i hope you aren't finding the 2WW too bad. there are a few ladies here that are waiting at the moment so you're in good complany.

Emma    Please tell me cashew nuts are full of selenium as well. i put on loads of wait eating those instead of brazils last time!  Great news on your blood results. Mr R seems to be on the case as well so thats a good thing. Can I ask? If all your blood results come back fine, has Mr R said what the next step is for you? Will he just say it was a strok of bad luck and hope for better next time?

i may need to dye my hair soon. I'm mixed race and for some reason the whole of the front of my head has decided to turn ginger on its own!!! Aaaahhh.... We have got red hair in the family. Two of my neices have lovely deep red hair. both parents have to carry the ginger gene in order for a baby to get ginger hair, so I know I have it because my brother does if you know what I mean? why would this happen?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome Miracle good luck for this cycle   Nvh is here she is the main culprit for using up so many pages with her    

Sho-I know a family of light skinned black people with ginger hair bright ginger really unusual...so you are joining the dolly mixture clan    there is you,nvh,ali and myself any others with dolly mixtures 
Well Mr R recommends me taking the aspirin still as that thins the blood and thats what i did last time, but when i lost bubs 1 with the ectopic i lost a lot of blood so he told me to stop taking it so im wondering if that had anything to do with bubs 2 heart stopping, as 8/9wks is when the mothers blood supply goes direct to baby  i have one more set of results to get from Epsom now as they send bubs 2 to st georges to see if there ar chromosone issues, if they come back negative then i suppose it is bad luck  if they come back positive mr r wants me to go with the embies to st thomas's where they will test and get rid of the others which have the same probs

Morning everyone else


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well the PC was up and running for 1 day and is already broken    AOL are sending a new router   

Welcome back Emma  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

No wonder you werent online yesterday  whats a router


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

allows you to use the internet etc.. on a wireless basis, basically it "routes" traffic and signals so to speak, I think   

Bet your soooo brown you lucky thing  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats what we have i think, so thats its wireless, we have a special box downstairs 
Yeap   look like David Dickinson


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - glad to hear your results are starting to trickle in, I'm hoping you will get your answers soon.

Cheesy - I'm not surprised with AOL - they are pants, so you can probably expect the internet to break often  Try BT Internet. much more stable. Yeah a router is the little box you plug into your phone line that makes the internet work

Hair dye - MrW found me these three links yesterday - interesting reading, general concensus is its ok - or to wait until after 12 weeks.

http://www.womenshealth.org/a/pregnancy_hair_dye_safety.htm
http://parents.berkeley.edu/advice/beauty/color_safety.html#pregnant
http://parenting.ivillage.com/pregnancy/psafe/0,,midwife_3p4z,00.html

Hi Miracle - welcome to the board - you should add a ticker to your signature so we can all keep up with your 2ww - congrats on being PUPO!!!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I must admit i had Aol years ago and i kept having to keep logging in all the time as it kept kicking me out of the internet...although i did try bt and there customer service was poor...with Ntl and so far so good only cause we have to tv,phone and web package though.. 

Where is everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I think they are all working! - I must go and get showered in a bit as I am going to my aunty's for lunch - it was her little boys birthday yesterday (3) so I'm taking his present over - my mum looks after him during the day and my nan will be there too so a nice family day out.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys I am still here my flight is at 7.20pm tomorrow from Luton, adn still havent even started to pack yet!

I am on AOL and I find it ok to be honest, I have just switched to sky broadband as a lot cheaper but I pay AOL £3 per month to be able to use the Sky service but all the benefits of AOL, as we use the instant messager a lot in the office to pass messages etc when on the phone, I have MSN Messenger too but I am a AOL fan 

Well AF is still NOT here  and it is now cd 37 so knowing my luck it will start on the flight and I will then have to phone the clinic from Spain!!

I went to Woking on Saturday and came out with a pair of boots from Faith !! really nice grey pointed toe ones they are lovely 

Did you also know that New Look in Woking and Kingston do a maternity range!! it  looked quite good too.

Must get some work done now as loads to do before i am off tomorrow

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Bet you cant wait to get away  have a lovely time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies

Had 3 days off the exercise but just done a really big work out and feel great (ok, sorry to bring it up again....if a bit smelly now!)  

Now Cashwe nuts: Cashew nuts are significant sources of iron (essential for red blood cell function and enzyme activity), magnesium (promotes energy release and bone growth), phosphorus (builds bones and teeth), zinc (essential to digestion and metabolism) and selenium (has important antioxidant properties, thus protecting the body from cancer). 

These nuts are also good sources of protein. 

In comparison to other tree nuts, cashew nuts have a lower fat content. They are also, like all other tree nuts, cholesterol free. 

Cashew nuts also contain significant amounts of phytochemicals with antioxidant properties that protects the body from cancer and heart disease
Eighteen medium cashews count as one serving (30 grams). Don’t eat more than three servings per week, unless you need to gain weight – then you can add two more servings to your weekly intake. Always ensure that you are replacing other dietary fats. By simply adding the cashew nuts to your diet, you will add many extra calories to your diet. 

Calories 574 
Total fat 46 g 
Protein 15 g 
Carbohydrate 33 g 
Fibre 3 g 
Iron 6 mg 
Magnesium 260 mg 
Phosphorous 490 mg 
Zinc 6 mg 
Selenium 12 mcg 
Per 100 g

Brazil nuts on the other hand: 
Calories 664 
Total fat 67,1 g 
Protein 14,3 g 
Carbohydrate 12,9 g 
Fibre 5,4 g 
Thiamine 1 mg 
Magnesium 227,9 mg 
Selenium 2 996,4 mcg 
Per 100 g


Brazil nuts are particularly healthy due to their high selenium content, which makes their protein content "complete". This means that, unlike the proteins in most plant products, Brazil nuts' proteins contain all the necessary amino acids to foster optimal growth in humans (in the same way as proteins from animal products do). 

Selenium is also a powerful antioxidant linked to lower rates of cancer and heart disease. Brazil nuts are also a very good source of zinc (essential to digestion and metabolism). 

Brazil nuts can be of particular use in the vegetarian diet as an added source of protein. 

These nuts contain high amounts of fat. These fats are unsaturated and, therefore, "healthy" when ingested in moderate amounts. 

Eight medium Brazil nuts count as one serving (30 grams). Since these nuts are relatively high in fat, they shouldn't be included in the diet more than three times per week. These nuts should also replace other fats in the diet and shouldn't just be added. 

If you are a vegetarian or in some or other situation where you don't have access to sufficient amounts of animal protein, you could increase your dietary intake of Brazil nuts to five or six portions per week

Enough from me for now I should think, but just wanted to say hi to Miracle - yep, that's me - there's only 1 Minow!
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Unfortunatly I am going to my Mum and step dads so not much of a holiday really more like a chore unfortuantly, would love to go online whilst I am there to see how you are all doing but dont want them to know about the site otherwise they will look to see what I have put  

Emma glad you had a good time and nice to have you back


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT, what about internet cafe? Might you be able to find one if you really need your fix of us here?  
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Just go to the beach everyday    yeah like minow says an internet cafe maybe...although i found the break from here quite nice if im honest....sorry ladies..you know what i mean


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma - I am shocked to hear you say that      You mean you didn't want to have us all there on holiday with you?    
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma!      I'm sure you had a lovely time without us all - it's probably a good thing as this place get addictive and I feel bad If I dont log in at least 4 times a day! People start asking where you are (like where's Bendy, Nibbles and Jules!) and we feel bad for not getting everyone's name in on a personals - where does it end LOL it doens't once you are on here you are trapped forever


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

And then if we are away for a bit (a few hours even!) and no one asks where we are, we get offended - DOn't they love us enough!  
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i was getting itchy fingers wanting to log on but nice to stay away for a bit


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont get offended


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

cheesy thats cos you are used to dealing with people who ignore you all day!!  we do love you though!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Did someone say ROUTER??!!!!!!

<geek mode on>
The router connects to your phone line and typically (these days) allows connection through two methods - wired and wireless, so if the router is near your PC you can connect directly to it with a network cable or connect wirelessly (better for laptops, PDAs and surfing the internet while sitting on the loo  )

You can think of the router as your Internet Doorman. It handles requests from any/all computers in your home, gets the data back from the Internet and remembers who asked for it in the first place (so if two of you ask for different things you get the stuff you wanted not something for someone else!!)
<geek mode off>

Sometimes I just like to type for the sake of it  We've been with BT from the time they made broadband available and have only had one or two problems in all the time we've had it operational (and I was working from home for 18 months and online all day) though Sky looks pretty good and they're using proven technology which they got when they bought out a firm called EasyNet.

Anyways, enough babble, back to cakes ... where's the choccie eclairs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very true, but I am quite happy on me'tod most of the time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont get offended either


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am afraid I am going to a residential part of spain so not sure if they have internet cafe's etc but I will be thinking of you all I promise


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a lovely time kate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh Kate try and bring me back some Paella please...these bloody tourist areas only serve bloody egg and chips..we had to go to the german end to get a decent resturant


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - turn off the geek mode honey, we dont' care about routers - we only care about shoes and chocolate!!! LOL

Girls you have got him all excited now, It will take me a week to calm him down!   

KTx, we will miss you - you can clear the internet history so no-one can see where you've been online - but I expect you want to get away from this for a week and just have some fun!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr Wildcat ......yawn!!!  

Minow     Yes!!!!! This is great news for all us cashew addicts. I much prefer them to woody brazils. i can now take this information and eat my cashews safe in the knowledge that I'm not conning myself they do infact to a similar job to brazils. Ta very much!!

Not doing much today really. Done my business admin already this morning. So I'm going to do a bit cello practice and then I'm off to check on the flat and pick up a new telly and freeview box from Argos for upstairs. Husband will be chuffed when he gets back from Cyprus.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - although they do have selenium, it's no way near as much as Brazil nuts. (sorry!) But I'm sure they are still good for you.

I wana go on holiday   

I guess it's time for me to practice too. (sho, making me feel guilty for not doing enough!)

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah come on Minow your slacking get your cello out and practice


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

On the subject of nuts, I heard that pecan's were suppose to be really good and also the nuts you get from the trees in your back garden, I go out at night and nick them off the neighbours trees. Got loads now and will do me great for xmas as I have some old bird seed bags that I can put the nuts in and tie a bow round them and give to people for xmas.

Dont tell anyone, incase they come your way  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Really cheesy, i did have a pecan tree at my mums she used to make a lot of banoffee pies with them, but this year they are starting to die off for some reason....was interested in one myself now im not speaking to my mum...can you grow them from seeds...or just put the pecan in the ground   will b and q sell them??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma - I don't play the cello!

I love this Beecham quote (a famous conductor if you don't know who he is) "Madame, you have between your legs an instrument capable of giving pleasure to thousands - and all you can do is scratch it."

Gona go and start fiddling though!  

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Oppppps sorry what is it again remind me  
I have heard of beechams very talented have some of his music indoors


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Do you know about the pecan seeds cheesy hasnt replied back yet


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow I'm trying to con myself about cashews mainly because once I start on the things I can't stop!!

I also need your techinical help. just because I have a degree in playing the flute, it means absolutely nothing when it comes to cello. I have had a few lessons years ago when the Army paid for it, so I'm kind of teaching myself at the mo although I do intend to get more lessons, but I need your help!!! Sorry to everyone else. when it comes to extensions, I'm a bit stuck. On the d string, I get (at the moment because I' m only beginning) E, F, F# and G. Now they want me to do G# by extending. In this exercise that I'm doing i need to play F# followed by G#. Do I need to put my second finger where F# (normally I would use third finger for F#) and 4th for G#, or do I keep third finger on F# and just reach for G#. Very complicated I know, and frustrating frankly!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Where's Minow. I need help now!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I used to play violin at school and from what i can remember its the 2nd finger...minow is that right  

Cheesy-Are you still there can you answer about the pecans


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow thatsa good memory Emma I used to plan violin and cello at school but couldnt tell you anything about them now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma,

Not sure if you can get them from B&Q, maybe woolworths??

Pecans get very large very quickly and so you would not be buying much time by ammending the soil as they would quickly outgrow it. You will however need to water well. The first years it will be essential just to keep the trees alive, and later it will only be necessary if you want a crop of good quality pecans, if you only want the trees for shade it is less necessary. Pecans will also benefit from a good N application early in the spring. Pecan roots will spread far but I haven't really seen them interfere with a walkway unless it is real close, say less than 6 feet. Most pecans will develope a heavy aphid infestation and so will drip honeydew in the summer. This will mess up your cars or anything else left underneath of them. One important note, pay close attention to what cultivar you plant if you want to harvest pecans. Most pecan varieties are very susceptible to pecan scan which must be chemically controlled and this is very difficult for a homeowner to do, and if you live in town, may be impossible. The following popular cultivars are commonly sold but are seldom useful to the homeowner because of scab susceptibility, you may never see a healthy nut on these cultivars unless it is a very dry year, also seedling trees are not much good. 
1. Desirable 
2. Schley 
3. Stuart 
4. Pawnee 
5. Cheyenne 

'Cape Fear', 'Curtis', and 'Sumner' may be OK, but will still develope disease in wet years. 

The best choice for your location, a high scab pressure location, would be 'Elliot'. It grows quickly and produces a high-quality tasty nut. Its only downside is it is somewhat small, but better a small pecan than no pecan. 

Hope this helps

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow we are all the fonts of knowledge today what with horticulture and musical master classes!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy, wow so many to choose from


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Have you ever tried the Elliot   interesting to know if anyone has tried the Elliot 

Kate-Yeah from what sho said it came back to me....but not sure 100%


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm impressed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

depends on how many scabs you have I think Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I bet im wrong  

Cheesy-well i burnt my head in the sun that could be one


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

er not sure Emma its those kinda scabs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry, not sure how many scabs i have will check tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Have you tried the Elliot


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no its got too many scabs for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

where is sho   i hope i helped


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

personally Emma, its alot of hassle to cultivate trees of a nut nature, quicker to buy them at your local supermarket but not sure they specify whether its Elliot or not, would have to read the label altho some health food shops might do   How long have you been interested in growing nuts, I didnt realise we had something "fruity" in common


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nuts, nuts we are all NUTS!!!!!

I'm off out this afternoon - have a good one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

only since you mentioned it really and then it bought back childhood memories of my mums pecan tree and the banoffee pies  , cant grow a plant let alone a tree  

Have a nice day Wildcat


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think you are all nuts


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok - Masterclass first!
Cello fingering is different from the violin I'm afraid. You're right that finger 1 is E, 2 is F, 3 is F# and 4 is G and extended 4 is G# so I assume the exercise is to build up the strentgh between 3 and 4. If the stretch seems too big for your hand, check the position of your thumb on the neck. It may be that by sliding it up a bit you can reach.

Emma you are right that on the violin F# is played with 2nd finger (F natural is 2nd finger pulled back). G# would be played with extended 3rd finger or potentially 4th finger.

Now Nuts!:
This nut is an important source of ellagic acid. Pecan nuts are a good low fat source of vitamin E and also have anti-cancer effects. They can also, if eaten correctly, lead to lower cholesterol levels.

Like all nuts, pecan nuts are high in calories and polyunsaturated fat and should be eaten in moderation (a tablespoon five times a week) in the place of other high fat foods and not in addition to them.

Calories 689 
Fibre 4,6g 
Potassium 520mcg 
Magnesium 130mg 
Vitamin E 4,3mg 
Selenium 12mcg 
Per 100g 

Now my turn to question! What is the Elliot and what are you on about scabs
DOne some really good practice I have to admit this morning but now tummy is telling me it must be coming up to lunch time....nuts anyone?!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What about Almonds I am sitting here eating Almonds!!!! Yumm


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Almonds:
Almonds are rich in vitamin E and are a useful source of calcium. It may help reduce the risk of heart disease and can also lower blood cholesterol levels.

Almonds are high in monounsaturated fat and calories. Generally, between 25g and 50g are recommended, especially for the age group between 11 and 24 years. 100g of almonds provide almost one fifth of an adult's daily calorie needs.

Calories 612 
Calcium 240mg 
Fat 55,8 g 
Iron 3mg 
Potassium 780mg 
Protein 21g 
Vitamin E 24mg 
Zinc 3,2mg 
Per 100g fresh 

Right, enough on the advice front for now. I need my food!!!!
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello girls

You sound like a bunch of squirrels!  I live on nuts, about as interesting as a low carb diet gets!  I hate brazils though.

Glad to see that you are all in good spirits.  Although sorry to hear that Gill had her bad news confirmed. 

Welcome back Emma.  Hope you had a great time.

Cheesy - thought of you this morning when I realised it was yet another monday morning.  One less for you to get through now though.

Ali   

NVH - exciting to be starting again.

Beckers - Congratulations!!!!!!

Charliesmum - glad you are safely home.

Wildcats -    Hope you enjoy your day out wildcat.

Hello to all the new girls   

Anyway still the same old story here.  Hoping that af will come one day soon.............

I'm off to find some lunch but wanted to pop in quick whilst I had the chance.       to all of you - especially those i haven't mentioned!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh - and Ktx enjoy your hols.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there, 

Just wondering of any of you could help me with a quick query - does the Woking Nuffield have a maximum BMI that they will treat you with?  

My BMI is currently about 28 - I just read on the introductions board about one lady who was attending a clinic (it didn't say which) which will only treat people with a BMI of under 29 and now I'm panicking that I am too close to the limit!

I am trying really hard to eat heathly and lose a bit of weight so I'll be in good (well better!)shape once I start treatment but my appointment is only about 2.5 weeks away now, so I haven't got long.....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Karen

I think if I remember rightly it ideally has to be below 30?  

Why dont you give them a quick anon call and ask?  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen, I have just called them for you and they said ideally under 30, the more the better, so I think your ok love  

xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for ringing for me, I really appreciate it x  

I've known for ages that I need to lose a bit of weight but this is definately the thing to spur me on.... 

Salads here I come...!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

not a problem at all Karen, if they mention anything and I doubt they will, cause I was never weighed throughout my whole cycle, I think the fact that you are eating healthy and have a plan of action so to speak will certainly go in your favour.

Good luck
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Minow, so i was right


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope so!  Obviously I had to put my weight on the forms but they never mentioned it when I went for the initial consultation.

I've just worked out that I need to lose just over a stone to get my BMI down to just over 25 which is the top of the healthy range for my height of 5ft 3, so that's what I'm going to aim for. Whatever the outcome of the treatment it certainly won't do me any harm to lose some weight!

Mind you all this talk of cakes and nuts is making me even hungrier....mmmmm.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-We will talk about lettuce if you like    
Thanks for the info minow


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I love drugs - day 3 of the non-pukey Deb 

Been to l'hopital this morning  to see the consultant. Our appointment was at 8.45 and DH and I left at 13.05   I'm going in on 17th October overnight as I'm having my cervix stitch shut  under GA, then will follow with a week off work again. More fun! Got to see beanie very briefly as they had to scan my cervix and s/he was waving and kicking ... awwwwwhhhhh 


All this talk of weight is very bad - I've lost loads with this beanie cos of the icky-pukeness of it. Infact I got weighed today and officially I've lost a stone!   Shame my BMI was 29 to start off with  

Hope everyone else is ok - will catch up later as I'm in the office for the first time in weeks 

Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Deb glad you are no longer sicky Deb


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad you are starting to feel better Debs and that you got a glimpse of the little one 

Thanks Minow - doesn't sound quite as interesting as cakes/nuts does it?  I'll get the blame for killing this thread!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

At last Minow!! I was in crisis here. I think the book is asking me to shift a bit, but later on in just seems to want me to reach to the G# which is much better for my tiny woodwind mind to cope with  Thanks for the tips anyway, and well done Emma for remembering your violin fingerings, your teacher must have done a good job on you.

Welcome Karen. Good luck with the weight loss. I'm in the throws of it right now, and find that a bowl of hot porridge or oats, is really good, because its low in fat and high in all the things that are good for you, and keeps you more full for longer. Compared to other cereals I find anyway. I hope that tip works. Also I try to break my day up into small meals. If you're anything like me, I think about food constantly. It's always on my mind. So I have breakfast and then I have a small snack. The thought of the snack keeps me from breakfast, then lunch then snack then tea then if tea was low enough in calories, another snack. Snacks are fruit, yoghurt or a go ahead caramel biccy. Having said that my weight loss can be dead slow at times, so perhaps this isn't a good advert for the sho weight loss plan  Good luck with it anyway.

I hope I haven't opened up the debate about lunch vs dinner or tea vs dinner!!

New upstairs telly and freeview here. Stand by to give me instructions on how to install the ruddy thing! Maybe I need Mr W now. I'm finished with Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See sho i knew it was something like that


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh god, I thought I really had killed it then until you replied Sho!!  

Yes, I pretty much do think about food constantly!!  I didn't realise how much until I stupidly (in a fit of deperation) I signed up for the Lighter Life program last week.   I don't doubt you lose weight on it (it would be hard not to at 500 calories a day!) but it seems such an unhealthy way to do it and all I have literally done for the past four days is think about what food I'm missing!  Still, I paid my £66 so I'm going to see the week out and then switch back to Slimming World again.

I've pretty much tried them all but found Slimming World to be the best - although at first glance it looks a bit fiddly, once you get your head round the 'rules' it's brilliant - it really encourages you towards eating a healthier in the long term and you really can eat loads on it and still lose weigh.

Will definately try the porridge for breakfast - at least that way I might make it through to lunch occasionally!  Good luck to you too and I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Karen if you've the money to do it then try a combination of slimming world and accupuncture. Its working well for me. Not all accupuncturists will do it, you may be better of with someone who practices traditional chinese medicine. Dr Johnson was recommended by the woking team doesn't believe there is strong enough evidence that it helps but I've lost over a stone so far and stopped biting my nails so I think its doing something. 

I'm on day 4 of stims now and I'm struggling. I've had a really bad cold with nasty headaches and a cough and on saturday I started with cystitis. I'm off to see my GP as cranberry juice hasn't cleared it up and I spoke to Catherine and they suggest some prompt treatment before egg collection if it is an infection ( sorry tmi ) I'm constantly tired at work and feel a bit of a wreck. I had hoped I'd feel better on stims but it hasn't happened yet!

Sarah


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Monday night TV tonight


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes cheesy, it is good tonight. I watched tonights episode of Spooks last week because I'm off to a Virgin Vie party tonight at my friends house. Lets hope she doesn't put any food on. I want to lose about 10lbs before he comes back from Cyprus!!

I like Wire in the Blood as well. that's on mid week though.

Well! Free view doesn't work and the under bed drawers I bought need a screw driver to assemble them and the all DIY tools are at the flat. Great.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay....cant wait


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

so Life Begins or Celebrity Wife swap,   may have to tape that cause it looks a firey one, what a slob that John McCruick (sp) is and as for calling his wife "booby" whats that all about  

should be very interesting viewing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Life begins for me Maggie is preggers tonight


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

JESUS, Thats good going for 5 episodes


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Mondays, soaps from 7-9 and then Life Begins (love Wife Swap too but will have to tape that)  

No doubt my other half will take this as an excuse to slope off down the pub again!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've never got into Life Begins myself. As for that @rse hole McCrurick, he should be shot. I'd give him booby. He has got the nerve to comment regularly on the appearance of various women, and have you seen the state of the big sweaty, stinking, balding ugly walrus!!!!!!!!   Can't watch him. I'll throw something!

Give up on under bed drawers, will have to go back to the flat and pick up a screw driver. infuriating. I had such good plans for this afternoon.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Doesn't anyone watch Spooks?? Haven't you seen Adam? Come on ladies, really.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho   he is a bit of a sight   cant you imagine ttc with that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am so thankful for 2 sky plus systems as at 9pm I have Spooks Life Begins and Celeb Wife Swap, only just got round to watching last weeks life begins whilst doing my ironing at 7am this morning.

I have a 6pm and 8pm apt tonight so manic yet again and I havent even started to pack yet!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh god Cheesy, I'd rather be having treatment than trying to conceieve naturally with him!!  

Everytime I see a clip of him he's got his finger stuck up his nose...yuk...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

A burglar broke into a house one night.
He shined his flashlight around, looking for valuables,
and when he picked up a CD player to place in his sack,
a strange, disembodied voice echoed from the dark saying,
"Jesus is watching you."
He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off, and froze.
When he heard nothing more after a bit, he shook his head, Promised himself a vacation after the next big score, then clicked the light on and began searching for more valuables. Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard,
"Jesus is watching you."
Freaked out, he shined his light around frantically, looking for the 
source of the voice. Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot.
Did you say that?" he hissed at the parrot.
"Yep," the parrot confessed, Then squawked, "I'm just trying to warn you." !
The burglar relaxed.
"Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?"
"Moses," replied the bird.
"Moses?" the burglar laughed..
"What kind of people would name a bird Moses?"
"The kind of people that would name a Rottweiler.................. "Jesus."


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate   have a good holiday   

Right im off well you have all been very boring today i must say  

Have a lovely evening 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

OOOHHHH Emma you little charmer


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma you cheeky mare !!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep 
I'm off as well. Salon and couscous for tea for me. Hhhmmm...not. i don't really like fish but I promised myself no red meat!!

As for you Emma. you should have entertained us more frankly


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi girls

im trying to loose weight too.  I had to put on weight before my first consultation as my gp mentioned the bmi rule.  But since that ( 2 monthss ago) ive been piling on the pounds.  It unlike me, but i think it has something to do with my sweet tooth.  haha  

can anyone suject any foods that may improve chances of ivf success.  ive been taking folic acid for 3 mths and intend to start pregnacare vits when i start ivf.  But ive heard of certain foods that are good?

hope everyone is well, i love monday nite telly too as the soaps go on forever  

love tara


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Ladies

Couldnt resist it its been soooo quiet..   so quiet when Nvh and gill arent here  

Sho-Me and cheesy were trying to entertain you with the pecan nut trees and the violin story but no one took any notice  

Ladytara-They will give you a list of dos and donts, just get drinking 2l of water per day plus 1l of milk per day, start your pregnacare now and i personally took 1000mg of vit c as good for the lining etc

Kate-Have a lovely trip   will miss you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma, will probably pop on tomorrow before I go but I will miss you all 

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Get packing no sneaking off to watch tv


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all,

Just in time when everyone seems to have buggered off!  

Hi debs, nice to speak to you again....on the mad  I see. Wish you loads of luck and 
sending you lots of   . 
Welcome to our nuffield thread, the girls on here are not as nice as BC .....  
Only kidding girls!  They are a lovely bunch but watch out for emma, she can
talk for england!  

Kate - have a lovely holiday, even though you will be with family I am sure you will have
a brill time

Cheesy/Emma - whats this about elliotts nuts? do they have scabs    

Listen to you lot with the instruments and tree conversation...way out of my league 
I only played the recorder at school and that triangle thing!  

Sho - I dreampt I was making chocolate cake last night  I am being really nosey now, but
what is your back ground? Just really curious, esp when I read about the ginger hair comment
 sorry if there are any other gingers out there!

Hi to everyone else that i've missed, trying to remember what people said and i've gone blank 

Good tv night tonight 



miracle1978 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> i am new to this website. I usually post on a different one. I do recognize Minow...do you or did you used to post on a different one regularly. I was also looking for NHV(natasha) I read that you can not post on the other board. Well I am Debbie and I have just finished my third fresh cycle and am currently on the 2ww. I just had my ET on Sept 29. So I still have the most part to go. I would love to chat to anyone. Deb


Having peking duck with pancakes tonight - yum!!!

Catch ya later aligators!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Cheek look whos talking    

Have a nice dinner  send some over this way please   ps like your dream you making chocolate cake bet you made a right mess  

Have a good one
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep - what is it about Elliots and scabs - someone please explain!
Got Manchego (sheeps cheese) pudding tonight with jacket spuds,and steamed Brocolli and spinach. Yummy!
Made some really nice and easy apple buns over the weekend but sadly none left now  
I wish I had a piccie of the birthday cake I made my niece this year. It was made up of little cakes piled up on each other. Was great coz when they came to take the cake away with them each child got a little cake. each one iced individually. we'll just have to drool over Sho's cakes instead!
NVH - that triangle thing would be a triangle then?!    
Kate have a fav time away (i'm very jealous....I WANA HOLIDAY!!!!!!!)
It has been quiet on here today. DO people have lives or something?!
I'm gona be watching celebrity wife swap tonight. I know John and Edwina so will be fun to see how they get on. John is really really lovely and Edwina is too, she's really fun, the life and soul of the party. Can't imagine how they will cope with slob man (also called John I see which could be confusing)
Anyway better go and get on with diner.
lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Brace yourself NVH!!!!

Here goes.....

Well my mom is white from Scotland although both of her parents are originall from Ireland, one protestant from the north, one catholic from the south of IReland.
My dad was Jamaican, but like all Jamaican's he's was very mixed himself. His mother was half Chinese and I believe there was an Elias way back who was Jewish. So when you ask me about my background, safe to say we're very mixed and its great 
All Jamaican's, even the ones who are quite black, have white blood because of the slave trade centuries ago, so that's why there are ginger elements on both my moms and my dads side. I can't say I'm enjoying this spontaneous change of hair that is occurring on my head!!! Why would this be happeining.

Emma  you always entertain me. 

Is Ali taking a break from all this while she's on her wait? I like to know how people are doing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-My other half as he is sooo light i tell him he has white in him...he cant accept it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow      Triangle. I always got the claves at school and invariably banged my fingers  in the middle and got blackened finger nails.

Let me get this straight!! You know Edwina Curry!!!!! I better stear away from any politics talk then.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - I too have ginger tendancies but am whiter than white - no really I am...the most pale person you could ever want to meet. I don't go brown at all.
THe thing is my hair has changed through all this treatment. I've always had the ability to be a bit on the curly side but now if I want straight hair I have to iron it. It has really brought out my curls big time.
I know someone who had cancer and lost their hair with the treatment and when it came back it was a different colour and where they had been straight it came back really tight curls. So drugs etc can affect it.

Yes I do know her. But don't worry I don't know that our politics are the same!
Mx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been able to get an internet connection since Thu night!!! I have been going mad!! 

Need to go and walk the dog but will pop back on later.

Ali - Hope ET went smoothly and you are now in 2ww

Had a reading done by Lesley! Bits of it spot on but some bits didn't make sense. Still she said I am going to be preg mid Nov with 1 baby (2 embies back in but one implants) so that would mean that this attempt works. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease let it come true!    

Hi to everyone else, what have I missed

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all - Just going through and catching up, I've had a tiring afternoon playing pirates with my 3 year old cousin, he's so much fun!!  

Karen - 500 calories a day seems extremely low - I've always been told when dieting that it's bad for your health to have less than 1000-1200 a day - don't forget you burn off least 500 during the day just doing things so please don't make yourself ill. I've just looked at a few slimming websites and they say Do not go below 1200 calories per day unless on a medically supervised weight loss program or after consultation with your doctor. Please check hun that this is safe as you don't want to mess up your body right before IVF.

Sho - I love spooks! And Jamaicans! (Me and DH were married in Jamaica and have been 4 times - love it there!)

Ladytara I'd take a vitamin supplement like pregnacare to ensure your body gets all the vits and minerals it needs, then after that just leat lots of fruit, veg and salad, I don't think you can go wrong with that.  Start the pregnacare now - they say you can take it up to 3 months before, it gets your body in top shape - I also take 1000mg of vit c a day and omega 3 oils. (I just read on and Emma has said the same thing so it must be good advice, we have both managed a BFP on this regime!)

KT - have a fab time on hols - don't miss us too much!

Hi Barney


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma I just did a massive post and lost it!!!! I'll try again

Basically, if your man is from the Caribbean, he has white in him. Fact!!
This is because the true natives of the Caribbean were like native Americans in appearance. Very few women were taken as slaves from Africa comparitively and so these men went with the "native American type" women. There's your first mix. Then the slave owners often raped the African women, mix number two and as you can imagine on it goes. So he definitely will be mixed if he is of Caribbean descent. You stand a goos chance of having blonde children. My nephew is blonde with blue eyes and my neice has red hair. You also have a good chance of what we call a "throw back". Basically an ulikely genetic selction where in your and my case you would have a baby that is as if he was born to two Africans. At the same time, I could have a chinese baby!!! Wouldn't that be weird.

Minow I wonder if the drugs have changed my hair then? It very think at the mo as well.
I always got the claves at school. Invariably I would nearly break my fingers!   ouch


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat  I used to go quite regularly but haven't been back for years. I should take my husband. Where abouts did you go?

I might leave having a reading. I reckon she must have sussed we're all on IVF. Maybe I'll have a go in a few weeks.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen 

I have done Lighter Life but please be very careful I thought it was great as I lost 3 stone in just over 2 months but I and everyone else I know who has done it all put the weight back on and more as soon as they finished the course, it really isnt good for you in the long run if your BMI was 40+ then it is good as you really need to loose loads and loads but I wouldnt recommended it, Also I thought you were only allowed to do it if your BMI was over 30 I was 30.2 when I started and after the 1st week dropped straight below the 30 mark but they allowed me to continue my GP wasnt impressed when he found out

Good Luck with the weight loss though BUT take care

Katex


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You've got to be careful with diets. I had to lose two stone to join the Army. Nightmare! I basically but out all fats that I added so no oil or butter and then stuck to about 1500 cals a day, but I did loads of excercise because I obviously had to get fit as well. Nowadays I'm lazy. I stick to the calories most days but don't do any excercise because I hate it!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen - the main thing about loosing weight is that you must exercise. It is the only healthy way to do it. And watch waht you eat, but if you restrict your calories too much your body will go into starvation mode and you won't loose any. It's a throw back to when we used to lay down extra fat so that when hard times came along we had the reserves to survive. So don't what ever you do go below around 1200 calories a day. Exercise well and make sure that the food you are eating is packed with good things. Protein is a must (you don't have to eat meat, it can be done on a vegie diet), veg and fruit. Don't waste calories on things like booze (tempting though it may be). Eat small meals more often to keep you feeling full and if you feel hungry  try drinking a glass of water and then wait 10 minutes to see if you really are hungry.

Wildcat - I bet you make a fab pirate!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho, we got married in Runaway bay where we have been twice and also been to Negril - We've done many of the 'tourist' spots on that side of the island and a few off the beaten track. My favourite was the glistening waters at falmouth - OMG it was amazing to see the sea water light up in the dark when you swim in it as a result of the microbes in the water - it only happens in 3 places in the world and the bay in Jamaica is the best of the 3. 

KT - I'm not surprised your friends put it all back on, they do say that fast weight loss will not stay a loss and that the best way to stay slim is to lose 2-3lbs a week which I know you can do with 1500 calories a day (I've done that a few times!) My biggest weight loss was 4 stone a few years back. I lost a stone this year too but sadly put 2 stone back on with the tx   I know I will lose it again.  I don't follw any diets, I just count my calories using a nutritional scale and dont have any more than 1500 a day. Seems to work.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh you're taking me back now Wildcat. We used to stay at Trelawny in Falmouth. It's really lovely up there. I never managed to get to NEgril. I always wanted to do the sunset thing there. Maybe next time. I've done all the touristy bits as well. The Dunns river falls and Runaway/discovery bay all those. I must admit I like my comforts. My brother likes to go au naturel staying with family. No air con no washing machine. Madness!!!!

i agree with you on the 1500 cals. Thats what I stick to as well. It comes off, just a bit slowly. Can't be bothered with excercise. 5 years in the ARmy fixed that I can tell you


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sarah - I hadn't thought of acupuncture, but I'm willing to give anything a go.  Roughly how much do you think it's likely to cost for a course?

Wildcat - I'm really annoyed with myself for starting the LL thing.  I might not have the willpower to follow them through but I know enough about diets to know that you should never go below 1200 calories a day.  I was just being lazy and wanted a quick fix.  Although I haven't been as hungry as I expected, I have had a bad feeling about this diet since I started it, and you're right there is no point possibly messing up my body/cycle just before we are due to start treatment.  Well done on losing 4 stone before - you obviously have a lot more willpower than me!  

Kate - that's really interesting to hear as the main thing that the friend I did it with was concerned about was whether she would put it all back on again.  My BMI is between 27-28, but when she weighed me she said she would 'mess about' with my height so that my BMI reached 
29...!

Minow - I know you are so right about the exercise thing.  Also, the drinking is a good point too, even when I'm on a diet I waste far too many calories/points/syns(depending what diet I'm doing that week on alcohol.  Seeing as I'm going to have to give up during treatment I might as well make a start now...    

I know deep down there's no easy answer/quick fix, I just need to knuckle down and get on with it.  I'm going to try really hard not to think of this as a short term fix, but a longer term healthy eating plan!  

Thank you for all your advice/encouragment - and good luck to anyone else who's trying to shed a few lbs xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

wildcat - thanks for the advice i will get some vit c tomoz i already have loads of omega 3 iols as my son is on them for his adhd.  

Diets- the best diet i done was no snacks and salad for lunch.  Basically if you cut out the snacks and stick to no food after 7pm you cant go wrong.  Its easier said than done  

do women put alot of weight on doing ivf?

love tara


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...you cheeky girl......i wish i was having a break not from FF though...back at work today and its not save to access FF at work.
Kate...have a great holiday, hope its nice and   
Emma - glad to here you have got some results back.
Miracle...hi...i am also on the 2ww and had ET on 29th....so u are testing fri 13th as well...ahhhhhhh
Debs...glad you are feeling better hun.   
Sarah...hopin you feel better soon   
Barneybear...hi....wondered where you had got too...i am fine.....just counting the days
love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Lady tara...i have definately put weight on at least a stone.....it seems to be all around my stomach


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

alipali - oh no ive already put to much weight on to get my bmi right, as i was underweight.  What stage are you at now?

i have my first consultation tomorrow, finally the ball is rolling.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all! 

Cant stop long have to shower before the nose picking, yucky, sexist, man boobed,John whatever he's called is on! (someone asked why he calls his long suffering wife "Booby" earlier I believe its because its a bird thats not very fast, and a bit dim! Cheeky gross 

Emma how very very dare you imply that I like to talk! 

Hi to everyone, I missed you all today, I have to add your discussions have been very imformative and very grown up!

We are off on our jolly's before our next cycle, we are set on Morocco! anyone else been?

Love to you all 

Minow ta for the chutney recipe my love your a superstar!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm back from my friends Virgin Vie party and feeling rather gutted actually.

Usually there are quite a few girls that I know at these things, but this time it was just her anti natal group friends and me!!! Great. Then another girl I know turned up who I happen to know (although I shouldn't thanks to gossip) has been trying for a baby for a good while as well. We sat there like lemons while they all chatted about their children. On and on it went through jabs and teething, making pizzas together and the hazards of shopping with a baby and even on to when to have the next one. I felt so humiliated. I grabbed my bag towards the end and got to the edge of the chair for me and the other girl to make our excuses when the loudest one says, "sorry, have either of you got children." No I said. "Oh dear, this must be very boring for you then". 

I've been feeling positive for ages. I'm annoyed that I've let this get me a bit down. Hearing them all talk and planning their futures upset me really because I think to myself, there's a good chance, I will never be able to converse with women my age properly. I may always be on the outside looking in. whilst its babies and toddlers now, one day it might be getting a daughter married and missing out on my own grand children. 

Anyway. I love my friend, as you know, she really is a rock to me, but I'm not going through that again. What a horror show.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Sho you will be a mummy please have believe in that you will get there im sure of it  
We were told by lesley our little boy will have coffee skin and coffee hair which sounds lovely cant wait to meet him  

Gill-Sorry honey   i love you really    Morroco sounds fab a break will do you good honey, i have never been sorry cant help you there  

Ali-How are you getting on hope your ok and getting back into the swing of things at work but still taking it easy

Barney-Glad your reading went well, strange that isnt it said that i would be pg in a couple of months too   seems we all will   i hope she is right   

Wildcat-Glad you had a good time with the little one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning - a quick fly by from me as I have a video conference meeting at 9am  
Hopefully it won't go on too long so I can come and join in the conversation!  
No talking about elliotts scabby nuts this morning please  
No chatting too much emma         

Have a lovely morning all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

Ktx have a lovely time in spain 

Jules howz d-reg going?

Barney do you start d-reg today?

Sho sorry you had a poo evening with your friends but be  as Emma says 

Me and dp had a wobbly moment Sunday night (after family do) haven't seen him this upset about all this IF before. was quite upsetting  and we were talking about what to do if none of this works  but must remain  about this go          and that goes for everyone else
 for the 2ww's and stimmers 

how are you *HOPE*

hi Karen best of luck for your 2ww

NVH video conference . . .  blimey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

Sho - what a pants party that was eh?! Got to hand it to them women with children can be soooooo boring - not like us on here at all!
Alisha - What do you mean if none of this works        OYYYYYY!          if you don't mind!
NVH - glad to see you are actually doing some work! 
Morning Emma

Did we all watch celeb wife swap - Isn't JJ a lovely lovely man. I told you he was. But isn't the other John the smelliest, most yukky creature ever. His wife is so lovely but how she copes I just don't know.

Anyway, must be breakfast time now *see* you later
lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho -  hun. What a nightmare evening for you 

LadyTara - Good luck for your appointment today 

Alisha -  IF is very very [email protected]@dy hard to cope with. How anyone gets through a single day is mind blowing to me. Give your DH a cuddle from us girls.

Hope everyone else is ok today.
I'm at work again - two days in a row. Must be a record 

TTFN
Deb​


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I won't be on here much today. Really feeling down after last night. Haven't felt this low in absolutely ages. Its horrible.

Alisha  My husband tends to hide how much it all effects him as well. Because of that I think its easy to think that he's ok, but of course he's not all the time. there's a lot of pressure on everybody. You've got a long way to go with this cycle. It ain't over til its over. Stay positive, it's very important.

Thoughts with you Ali


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Sho my love
I really am so sorry. People can be so inconsiderate and it's that much worse when it's a friend. We are all here for you though and really do know what you are going through. So we understand if you need time off today but remember we are here when you want us. 
I can't guarantee fantastic conversation but somewhere along the line you'll find cakes (and other food), shoes and elliot's nuts will probably be discussed so if you feel up to any of it do come on and join in.
Big hugs to you though and really well done for getting through last night. You did amazingly well coz you are a fantastic person who we all love very much!
Mx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Sho - Chin up m'dear it happens to all of us - my brother chose wildcat's birthday to tell us his wife was pregnant and wildcat was inconsolable all day - I guess when you've "done it" things change so massively you tend to forget about those who lag behind. 

Always remember the IVF Club is a little group all of it's own and people who havenlt been through the highs and lows of the treatment can't even begin to understand what it's all about so if all else fails, just drop into here and you can be sure that we've got a good to excellent idea of what you're going through at any point in time.

We may not be pretty (I'm speaking for myself here before the   icon appears!!), we not be rocket scientists and we amy talk too much about shoes and cake (I'm not looking at anyone in particular here) but we do care and we do understand.

MrWildcat (who is currently grinding his teeth to stumps trying to placate a French client who is intent on causing trouble and has no concept of how to work properly         << this guy rocks!!!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho

its a very difficult one, one I have experienced many times and still do to a degree believe it or not because altho I am pregnant, it does not stop the feelings of what you had/have to go through to even get "two blue lines" on a pregnancy test. I was even referred to by the in-laws once, as the "one who cant have children", I dont make excuses for people but have come to realise they live in their own bubble as we do in many areas of our lives without always thinking what some other less fortunate person has to cope with.
For me, it was more a reminder of my current situation and of what I desperately wanted to feel complete rather than what they had achieved or as harsh as it sounds, what some had put little or no effort into  

I am not saying distance yourself from these situations as more often than not they are unpredictable but, protect yourself and your feelings where possible, try and change the topic of conversation, I did and many a time it worked, but then on the other hand you dont want people not to tell you things, cause they dont think they can. I am not sure I am much help here cause I dont believe there is any magical solution, but, protect yourself and try to remember that you as an individual have individual goals you personally need to achieve and focusing on that and the positive outlook, that doesnt always come easily you need to adapt.

I do emphasize with you and remember, those down says will always unfortunately haunt us BUT the "up" days will always bring you joy and help you through those difficult days. Its ok to be angry, jealous, sad and all the other emotions that go with this hell of a journey cause quite frankly it is hell, but I believe in giving as good as a bloody fight you can, your time will come honey    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho - all the others have already said what I was going to say so heres my imput instead.

                 
              

And   to those unthinking women last night.

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

gosh its quiet on here this morning, where's all the


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm stuck on Qwizzle - Damn Dizzy's got me started on it again


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

whats Qwizzle?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have a look in the "girl and boy talk" board - its an addictive puzzle thing on the intranet. Hurts my brain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Keep your chin up Lady its the only way your going to get through this and get your dream, dont let these things bring you down or you wont be fit mentally to get through this ivf lark   

Alisha-Ahhh i know we forget what the men go through too dont we. maybe go out for a nice meal this week or the weekend or treat yourselves 

Nvh-Ohhhhh dont do anything naughty on the video conference will you  

Cheesy-How are you mate  

Minow-I watched life begins and then some docu on this woman who got locked up in a thai prison for heroin smuggling  

Deb-I think you better get on with some work  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

work?? Whats that 

am sat in a freezing cold office bored out of my brain - can't believe after a month off I've got nothing to do other than sort out my in box


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow it is quiet on here today - I've been working this morning and I expected to find pages and pages!!

Sho honey - as everyone else has said, just ignore the comments of the insensitive ones as they know nothing of the hardships we all have been through to get to where we are today. I agree with what cheesy said - I'm now pg but I still feel everything that all the other ladies feel as I've been through it all. We are here for you. xxx

I'm starving - off to find food


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gosh aren't we all good today working away and not chatting!
Now who's away? - then we'll get to the bottom of who really chats the most! 
Wildcat has started the lunch run I see. Still a bit early for me here but practised interrupted by the phone and now can't seem to get back to it. Still I did over 2 hours so not bad but got accupuncture this afternoon and then the dreaded shopping so won't get much done later and 2 hours not really enough. Oh well!
I don't know what is wrong with me, I keep feeling soooo tired. Just feel like a little pre lunch snoozelet.
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks ladies and gent!!

Am feeling a bit better now. I don't know what happened. I haven't felt like that since we started this malarky. I think it was because they all knew one another purely through having children. they all met at anti natal classes. I  felt out cast because I have no experiences like them and therefore could not join in the conversations so I felt a bit impotent really. It wasn't my friends fault, she had invited people I know who hadn't turned up or couldn't get baby sitters because our husbands are in Cyprus right now, so it was just a sad coincidence really.

Anyway enough of that!!

minow my finger hurts from all that cello I did yesterday. You don't get that with woodwind!

Wildcat. Food is banned in this house. At least food with any sort of flavour that is. Diet diet diet for me. Got to shift these pounds. if only I could be bothered to exercise it would be much easier. 
So  i had soup and an apple for lunch. Great. What I wanted was a big bowl of pasta with a sauce made of cream, cheese, cream and cheese......

That event got me thinking last night. We should have like a group meeting every fortnight or something. You could come to my house for scones and cake. It would be very civilised. thoughts please


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I love the fact that you talk about Diet diet diet Sho, then the very next sentence you are inviting people round for scones and cake!

Thats my kind of diet


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now look Sho - wafting your cakes under our noses......that's not good for our diets you know!!!!!!   
Where do you live? I know we are all spread over quite a long way.
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I would come if there is cake involved   Where do you live though


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You see, she's hiding now she realises people might come and eat her out of house and home!!!!  
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear all this talk of food - I don't think I can put lunch off for much longer! DOn't know what I'm going to have either. Haven't been shopping yet so there's not a lot here. In fact, forgot the dh will also want lunch and don't have anything for him either (bother!) Gona have to go and have a rumage and see what I can rustle up!
Sho - I might be round for cakes sooner than you had anticipated!!!!  
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've just a hankering for sconeswith clotted cream and strawberry jam.... oh dear. Think a trip to waitrose is on for my lunch hour


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Trouble is SHo would have to bake dairy free cakes for me.
No clotted cream for me either (or scones unless I make them). SOmetimes I do wish I didn't have this allergy!!!!
WHich reminds me SHo I have a recipe for a vegan fruit cake which is the best fruit cake I have ever eaten (and people I feed it too tend to agree) so if you want to recipe (it may come in handy at some point) let me know.
Mx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

very quick post to say i would love to come and sample your wonderful baking skills sho and to meet all you lovely ladies of course  . 

got egg collection tommorrow. cant wait. 

me and dh are having a few probs at the minute. he cant cope with the restrictions IF is having on our lives i.e. no drinking etc , no holidays cos of tx. he thinks im boring and no fun anymore. its true im not. i do try and control what he eats drinks etc and he says he cant take this 'not living' our lives anymore. 3 yrs is enuf for him (we gave up alcohol over 2 yrs ago went on a special diet etc). he wants to carry on tx etc but not so it controls our lives i.e. he wants to drink alcohol eat what he wants (he doesnt belive its helped doing that as im not pg and he's done it for two years), talk about something else, have some fun, etc. im terrified. i love him and dont want things to go wrong between us. but dont know how i'll cope with his new plans. and most of all im terrified i cant be fun i dont feel fun i just feel sad. he says his way of coping would be to act normal etc while mine is to focus my whole life on getting pg, its the only way i can cope cos i feel i am trying everything i can. the thing is even if i say ok he can drink. thats not enuf he wants me to drink between tx. i really dont know if i can as i would always worry it would reduce our chances. he says between tx he wants to live our lives normally. what do you guys think?how do you manage? im terrified of losing him but can i do it his way. he says he has done it my way for 2 years and cant anymore. 

sorry for the me post but please help. 

Luc


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Luc

IF DOES take over your life - of that there is no doubt. BUT it shouldn't.
Why not compromise a little with DH. If he wants to drink them let him drink but don't feel that you have to. I think sometimes we forget that our DH's are going through this as well as us - that we are not the only ones effected by the IF, tx and disapointment.

Don't worry about DH or yourself having a few drinks it really won't make any difference in the long run. Its far more important that you and DH are relaxed and confident, rather than being highly stressed and in perfect health.

It's good that your DH is telling you how he feels and I do so hope that you can work things out between you quickly and easily.

Good luck and lots of stickyvibes for the next few days 
Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Luc  
There is no doubt that this really can take over your lives but dh is right in many ways - life does have to go on. It doens't help to live in limbo land with everything put on hold.
On the eating and drinking front. As long as you don't go onto a life of hamburgers etc, you can eat the foods you like. Just try and keep healthy. On the drink front again as long as not excessive then a drink won't hurt either.
On the holiday front. I know it's really hard because of planning ahead but what about short breaks. 
After our failed IVF earlier on this year we took a few months off. Had a week on a canal boat and lived a normal life and do you know, We came back to tx feeling more refreshed and ready to cope than before.
I know you want to do everything you can to help make this work but adding to stress and worrying about what you are doing actually has the opposite effect.
You and DH need to be there for each other and need to stay strong. He has taken a big step by telling you how he feels, be honest with him about how you worry and then see whether you can compromise a little. Also maybe plan that lovely relaxing weekend away (in a tent if you need to keep the costs down) it doesn't matter where you go or what you do, just do it together.
I think you'll feel better for relaxing a little about it all.
Take care of each other.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Good luck for tomorrow honey   

With regards to d/h well i let mine drink he only avoided it 1 mth before e/c then drunk all he wanted...he also has always and always will eat what he likes i think eating healthy makes no difference at all to us or our men to be honest, as long as you are drinking water and keeping your protein up and carry on taking your pregnare there is no reason to go ott about it..look at all these women ttc or young girls getting pg who eat junk all day and smoke etc..doesnt do them any harm im sorry to say....try and chill out and maybe book yourselves a week break somewhere beginning of next year whether your pg or not....it is hard honey but dont put yourselfs through not eating this and that its not worth it honey. good luck for tomorrow though


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Booo!

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while! Manic at work as it is Quarter End and then when I get home I am too tired to look at a computer screen anymore. I had a nice weekend down in Devon with my folks - I went out for the biggest cream tea ever with heaps of Clotted cream. *Debs * if I had known you were going to have a craving for scones then I would have brought some back for you!!

Day 7 of D/R for me. All going well so far. No real side effects which is great.

*Ali* - Hope you are feeling well and . Sending you lots of sticky vibes.
*Beckers* - Congratulations on your  You must be on 
*Alisha * - hows it going cycle Buddie ? Are you getting on alright with your jabs. I feel like a pro. Even though I don't like needles I am managing to do the injections myself. Infact On the way to Devon we had to stop on in a layby so I could take it at the right time!
*Sarah* - Best of luck with Stimming. Hope those Follies are getting nice and Juicy
*Gill * - Not long till your follow up appointment. I hope that you get some answers
*Luc* - Best of Luck for E/C tomorrow. Get plenty of rest today and fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggies tomorrow.
*Miracle1778* - Welcome and Sending you lots of sticky vibes too.
*Kate* - Have a lovely holiday.
*NVH* - not long till you start again now!
*Emma* - Glad to hear you had a nice break. I bet you have a lovely tan!
*Barney * - Your reading is really exciting - It mean this treatment will work. Bet you can't wait to get started
*Luc * - Sorry to hear that you are feeling down. There is no doubt that the treatment does take over, but we all need to make sure we look after each other, and try and plan in quality time together and fun times.
*Minow * - Food Goodess - I love reading your recipes. Enjoy Accupuncture this afternoon

*Bugie / Jellybabe / KT* - Here is an AF dance for you all

              

Sorry If I have missed anyone out so here is a special hug just in case 

There have been a lot of updates, so will put a new list together shortly

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Luc

hubby gave up smoking for 4 months in Jan 2006 (he smokes again now but not alot) and so did I altho I had a few sneaky ones    but with regards to food and drink, he didnt change his ways at all but didnt drink his usual boys night out allowance 2 weeks before EC but still had a couple of pints here and there. I eat fairly healthy anyway and stopped the drinking from stimmer stage onwards, so I suppose we are not the prime example but I personally felt the treatment was controlling enough that I didnt need other things to control us even more.

Obviously, the more good things you do, the better, of course, but for us, it didnt seem to make a huge difference and I was stressed out enough as it is going through ICSI, I tried to be flexible with myself and my hubby, altho unless the consultant told him he had to do something, he wouldnt listen to me anyway  

loads of luck for tomorrow honey, I know its hard, but treat yourselves a little with whatver brings you enjoyment  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok today. Not sure what's happening with my brain at the moment but I seem to have become all forgetful. I forgot my injection until halfway through Spooks yesterday - I couldn't believe it. It was an hour and a half late but I am presuming if won't have any effect on the treatment  . I can't believe it - I think I must be much more, perhaps too, relaxed about treatment this time around. Or perhaps I was starving and was thinking too much about dinner. Fish and mash and curly kale - tasty and healthy I hope! AF hasn't started yet - I just know it's going to turn up tomorrow for our wedding anniversary. 

The talk of cakes is making me feel hungry this am - especially as it definitely feels like autumn today! I would certainly be on for an evening of cake sampling.

Sho - sorry to hear about your evening last night. Some people can be so insensitive - and the chat is so boring when you don't have kids yourself. So I always end up feeling upset and bored, great combination! I am sure all of use have been through the same thing at some point - it's great to be able to come on here and let off steam. 

Luc - sorry to read that you're feeling down - I would echo Minow's suggestion of buying a tent. I bought one for DH last Xmas (only £20 from Milletts) and we have had quite a few weekends away in it this year. It was nice to get away but not spend a fortune doing so. I think that a few drinks for both of you (when you're not in the middle of treatment) won't do any damage - a little of what you fancy will do you good. Even Zita West herself  told me the odd glass of wine wouldn't have any effect! TTC definitely takes over our lives but you and DH will come out the other side stronger and will be ace parents. Best of luck with ec tomorrow - fingers crossed it will work for you this time!   

Ali - how are you getting on with the 2ww? Is it dragging yet?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is the latest list.

*Waiting to Start*
Fingersarecrossed D/R 17th Oct (Approx) 
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) D/R 12th Oct 
Hatster D/R 15th Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct  
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 

*D/Ring*
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 

*Stimming*
Luc - E/C 4th Oct 
Sarah38 Stimming 29thSept - EC? 

*E/C - 2ww*
HopeSpringEternal (FET) Testing 6th October 
AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB -  EDD 19/1/07  
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Wildcat & MrWildcat.  
Beckers 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Girls, 

I know you are right about things in moderation. I would have been happy for dh to carry on drinking in moderation throughout the past yrs but in all honestly he has a control problem when it comes to substances (which is another issue). but anyway because of that we gave up drink completely because it was the only way for him. after our last failed tx he decided the same as he has now i.e. to start drinking again, he said he could control it and would not get drunk. I was fine with that. well on two occasions he got so plastered i considered taking him to A&E (on one occasion his friends called me and aksed to to drive to get him half way thru the night). thats the problem when he says he is gonna drink again i know even though he promises it will be in moderation realistically it wont. he is an all or nothing type. i on the other hand could have always drunk in moderation but gave up completely cos it was easier for him. sorry im rambling again. 

thanks for your advice girls. 

Luc


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Luc 

It seems like the problem is your DH's inability to deal with alcohol more than anything else. How about you compromise and have a nice bottle of wine together once in a while or make it a 'group' activity so you can go along and keep an eye on him?

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc

Debs is right maybe try that


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc - Debs is right, it sounds like your DH likes a bit of a boozy bender - which is probably OK once in a while as long as he understand he can't do this all the time and certainly not around treatment time (remind him that sperm takes 3 months to grow and he wouldn't want to lower his count for the sake of a one night binge!).  It is hard giving up the things you love, bothj me and DH gave up smoking which was hard at first but we know why and that it's worth it for the end result (like giving up cake to get slim!) It's not forever, it's not forever, it's not forever (thats my mantra! - you may hear me muttering this from time to time!)

Jules thanks for the list  - wow loads of ladies on Dreg now and a few on stimms - Woo hoo - lets have some more BFP's

Luc - good luck for egg collection tomorrow - why not celebrate after by buying DH a couple of bottles of beer for him to drink at home tomorrow night?  Let him know you are thinking of him, and you can make sure he doesn't go mad too!

Sho - where do you live? I'm sure I can manage a slice of cake!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. I was on the phone to my mom about tax returns!!

I live in Reading. I would be lovely to meet up. Just because these women have babies, I don't see why they have to have all the morning coffees exclusively. What's wrong with a bit of chat and a bit of cake without kids. Nothing I say. So come on round!!! PM me if you're interested.

Luc. I've had a similar chat with my husbnd. He finds it all really emotionally draining, I think becuase technically his count is the reason we are having IVF, although I don't like to aportion blame at all. He feels responsible. He also finds that I tend to get obsessed with it. As you can see, because he isn't around I'm on here all day, whereas I would normally grab a few minutes when he is out or busy. Not because he minds, but because he is right, I do get obsessed. 

Without getting too analytical, I think that women in our position can feel "out of control". All of a sudden, doctors and nurses are "in control" of you getting pregnant. It's in their hands, and you really don't have much say over what happens. I think controlling what you and your husband/partner eats, drinks, wears is the only way to get that control back, and whats more I think it can get annoying. I only say this because I'm guilty of it myself. In the end, it was me who recognised that he was unhappy, and recognised that it was my attitude to the IVF (not the IVF itself) that was responsible. I don't feel guilty for it though, I think its only natural. In the end, we agree that he could drink if he wanted to, but not three months before a cycle, because of the reasons Wildcat gave about sperm production. We eat pretty healthily anyway, and I've never been a big drinker, so I don't miss out anyway. 

As I have said beofre and Emma said it earlier. If it was about who ate the most greens and took the most vitamins, we'd all be pregnant but the fact of the matter is, chip eating, ganja smoking, crack taking, brief wearing, hot bath taking people get pregnant more often than obviously we do. So you have to digest that information and put things into perspective.

Apart from taking it easy on him, take it easy on yourself. Have a break from the stress. The fact of the matter is, a glass of wine is probably not going to make any difference to your outcome whatsoever. You don't need the sressof this right now, so relax. Once he's produced his sample, let him have a drink, but if he has a problem with limitations, ask him to have a drink in the house with you there. you can have schloer!!  Visualise a positive outcome if you can as well, it seems to have worked for Wildcat.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Will you provide the ganja then


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

ooo count me in







Oh bugger - I can't.... (it's not forever, it's not forever, it's not forever) I'll still come though if there are cakes!

If Reading is too far for some, I'd be happy to provide a place to meet at my house, I'm in Fleet, just a couple of miles from Junction 4a on the M3


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Got to go in a minute but just wanted to add that my ex husband had a drink problem. If this is a problem, whether you are going through tx, trying to concieve or not then it is something that needs to be dealt with. The trouble is it can only be when the drinker feels ready to do so and no amount of trying to talk to them or get them to stick to the rules will help.
Luc, if there is a problem here then you need to be there for dh to help him face it (if there isn't then just ignore me waffling on). This is a problem that will, if not dealt with, rear it's ugly head time and time again. You may need to consider getting help, councelling for yourself if not together. Your lives are so important that even without tx you need to feel safe and secure together. If it is just the odd binge then, well who hasn't but if it is more than that then feel free to pm any time. i don't have the answers but I have been there and know what it is like to sit at home wondering what is going to come in, at what time or even if at all.
Like I say, if this isn't the situation at all then just ignore me!!!  

Sho - reading is quite a long way for me to go for a cofee morning - mind you maybe your cakes .......I feel a bisto moment coming on as we all follow our noses to SHo's!  

WIldcat - don't say you will go back to smoking?! Giving up was the best thing you could ever do. You want to be there for you little ones for as long as possible don't you? Don't go back to it my love. (mind you we could try baking some funny cakes!)

Off for acu now.
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I doubt I will go back to smoking, but I have to say I'm a lucky girl as I can give up when I want with no problems - have done it before, I dont seem to crave cigs, I just miss them from time to time, like when out having a drink with the girls - I think it's much more force of habit than a need for me, so I can take it or leave it.  I may have a crafty one if I get to go on a girls night out after I've had the baby though! I reserve the right to enjoy a night out - I don't drink much either so it's nice once in a while to indulge!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat I've just noticed. One week til your scan!!! Wow that's come round quick. Are you nervous?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - not nervous, just impatient - it can't come quick enough for me - I've had a week now where I feel like nothing has happened, no more blood tests, no more pee sticks, so you mind wonders if it is really real! I know I am pregnant, but I wish I felt something other than sore boobs! It doesn't feel real yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Well you said you felt tired and hungry thats a sign   i told you this is worse than the 2ww, as you feel so isolated without the tests etc


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't worry wildcat - the symptoms will come


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I was very lucky, only sick 8-10 weeks and not every day, once a couple of days   the boobs stop being so sore aswell, bliss


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good afternoon everyone!

Gosh its manic at work for me today so sorry haven't had chance to catch up properly.

Did have a sneaky peek this morning though and thats about it, so god knows what you lot have
been talking about!  Did manage to see the word 'ganja' - hmmmm what have you lot been upto  

Sho - hope you are feeling brighter now! we will all get there in the end!

Luc - loads of luck for tomorrow    

Ali - how are you getting on?  

Whats the latest on the meeting place?  Somewhere next to Nuffield would be good cause at least we
all have to get there for our tx, so I guess its somewhere that suits all!  Only a suggestion!

Hope I haven't missed anything really important!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Its been soooo quiet without you the last couple of days   

Yeah near woking nuffield is good for me, maybe a weekend evening as work is a bit ott at the moment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You taking the pee emma!    

I am booked up for the next couple of weekends - sorry


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Maybe Wildcat suggest a nice restaurant with a friendly restaurant in Fleet or near to it. I roughly know the area but not well enough to suggest a restaurant. I warn you now, when I go out to eat, I ALWAYS have 3 courses. ALWAYS I NEVER  leave without dessert. EVER!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry ladies bit of a trek for me but mainly cause I car share atm, but hope you all have a nice time and look forward to some photies  

xx

Posted by: NVH  
Insert Quote
You taking the pee emma!    

   Natasha!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Where abouts are you then Cheesy?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Maidenhead in Berkshire, its about a 50 minute run on a clear road but I share the car with hubby and he works shifts for Mars/Masterfoods

yep the appts at woking all in, could take anything from 2-4 hours, hence I had to take half days holidays for appts


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey cheesy - maybe we could hook up and I could take you! you're only down the road hey??
If its one night after work you're even closer to me....so stop making excuses girl    

Sho -


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks NVH 

I know how the treks are. I used to spend an hour in the car trying to get to Hammersmith and even longer trying to get back from there. Nightmare, you don't need the extra hassle when IVF is this stressful do you?

Catch a lift with that  . It would be nice to see you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - don't know which is worse a   or   made me   though! 
Maybe you can sneak in your cakes or scones and we can have that for pud!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Of course!!

Off to roast some sweet potato in a vain attempt to lose weight. Im sure boiling would be healthier, but sweet potato isn't my favourite at the best of times, and boiled is rank to me.

Not much on tonight. Another boring night ahead of me I think.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats very kind of you Natasha   just let me know the dates, some are difficult for me with acupuncure and now the ante natal classes that I have to pay £40 for 2 sessions to learn how much its gonna &&&&&&& hurt me  

Need to bring hubby and pillow....................... his face is gonna be a picture, thats if I can get him to come, might tell him its football pub quiz,,,, I soooooooooo gotta film his reaction PMSL  

I've heard that in one session they get the hubby to massage your feet with oil, he hasnt touched my feet or "trotters" as he calls them in donkey's years............... whata laugh this is gonna be and I'm gonna milk it  

"Rub my feet bit*h"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies-Lets do a weekend night then cheesy cant get out of it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Are we bringing our fella's then if its a weekend niight?

 cheesy

I'm off home now girls, sorry for the brief encounter today.....may try and log on tonight if I can.

LoL


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Car sharing is good - I took Nibbles last time when we met in Guildford - Bendy can come too as we all live in the same town, and sho if you can get to me in fleet, there is room for you too!

I'd vote for Guildford again or Woking, or of course Fleet (but I'm biased about that!!) 

If we all say where we live, I'd be happy look for somewhere that is central to us all?

So far I know we have:

Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking 
Charlies mum - Ash

Just copy this and add your name to the top!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Warfield, Bracknell for me!!

I don't know surrey at all    Nr nuffield would be fabadozy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Partners as mine wouldnt come and then i would feel a pratt    

Yeah woking or guildford i dont mind  

Bye


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That smiley after Jules name was meant to be a ? - it seems to convert to a smiley if you put 3 in a row! LOL

Would MrW be welcome?  I left him home last time, but he is a regular on here too....?

NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

my partner wouldnt come either, sorry


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Thanks for your support. Minow your not wrong. It is a problem which we havent needed to face as over the last few years due to the IF as he has been absinent. It was actually a relatively new problem in our relationship cos when we met he didnt drink but smoked instead. so we have never really dealt with it and to be honest i dont know what the future holds, i may be worrying about nothing. he is confident he will drink in moderation, im not. 

anyway on the meet up, emma im with you. my dh wouldnt come either. an IF get together is not his seen. but i do think of mr wildcat as a honarary girl if you know what i mean (no offense meant) so would be most happy for him to join. 

NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth

sho, hope you enjoy those sweet potatoes they sound delicious. 

take care all luc


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm also at the Woking Nuffield and I live in Andover.  It's worth the travel to the 2nd most successful clinic in the UK!!

I'm just starting my secondcycle and they've changed one of my drugs from Buserelin to Cetratide - has anyone else changed these drugs?  Apparantly they are trying them to see if they are more successful andproduce more follicles?

Steffan


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Whereabouts in Ewell do you live Emma?

I'm in West Ewell (just off the Chessington Road).


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

steffan - wildcat had the same, Buserelin fist time, Cetratide the second. The second time around we got fewer follicles but better eggs, and we got a BFP out of it !!!!


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Oh my god - well that's fantastic news!  You must be sooo excited!!  Maybe it's the quality, not the quantity!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Steffan - Its definately quality not quantity! I only got four eggs and only decent embryo and am now 13 weeks pg.

Good luck
Debs


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry another question following on from your discussion about alcohol affecting sperm count (and probably a very silly one but this is all so new to me!)

My other half has his vasectomy reversal in May but we have just found out it has been unsuccessful hence we're starting ICSI treatment soon.   At our initial appointment (at this stage it looked unlikely that it had worked but we were still waiting on official confirmation) they said it would be better to use a fresh sample but seeing as the op was unsuccessful does that mean that they will use the frozen sample they took at the same time he had the op done?  And if so does it matter how much he drinks or smokes?  

If they do use a fresh sample than I'm worried as he smokes (not too heavily) and drinks (pretty heavily) - should he give up immediately?  At this very moment he is in the pub as he is quite often and he's going to love me if I phone him with this news.....  It probably sound very stupid but neither of us have really thought through the implications of his smoking/drinking.

Another random question - re drinking milk/water - when should this start - asap, when you start treatment or onlyon the 2ww?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Steffan - yep definately quality over quantity - they will only put 2 back in so as long as you get two good ones - you won't need any more! (although nice to get some frosties too, we never got that lucky, but the BFP made up for it!)  I ovulated too soon on Buserelin so they switched me to Cetrotide and the short protocol - It certainly worked for me, although the cetrotide is a lot more3 expensive - worth every penny...

Karen - yeah he should quit smoking and drinking and take vits to help improve his count, also switch to organic food, I read the other day a study doe showed men had a big improvement with organic (I guess the chemicals in regular stuff isn't good for the spermies) 

NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell

Keep adding to the list girls - It's interesting to see where you all are!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I would be up for meeting as well - I live in SW London but work in Guildford area

Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay Wildcat, will give him the good news    He is already taking the vitamins but hasn't cut out the smoking/drinking.

I know I must sound really silly but I suppose I thought because with ICSI they inject the egg that it didn't really matter if the sperm count wasn't as high?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-I live off the kingston road (a240) i know chessington road well though...what school did you go to i went to Rosebery Girls


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford

DOn't know if brave enough to meet up and if weekend it will almost def be a no no for me as that's when i do most of my work. Also now working 2 evenings a week as well. I always seem to start work when everyone else stops!
Def think Mr W would have to come as well though - he is nearly a girl (in the best possible way!!!!!   )

Mr & Mrs W - Beth says congratulations and sends you her love.

DId Sainsburys on the way back from acu - need a stiff drink now!!!!
lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies!

How is everyone

How was the break away?  Did it bring on your af?

Ktx have you come on yet.will read thro all the posts and catch up  

Can i come to the meet?  Didnt make it last time but would love to come along this time!  DP wont come- wont even ask as it will be a no!

Minow you have to be brave and meet!  

Wildcat how are those bubs?

I came on yesterday so will start on cd 21.  Cant wait!!

Hi to everyone !

Bendybird.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Karen I don't think its just the number of sperm, it's the quality too - he could have 200 million but if they aren't of good quality then that can have an effect of the quality of the embryos and it might mean they don't divide as well and so are poorer greade, or maybe they don't stick once they are put back, there are so many factors, so don't beat yourself (or him!) up over it but do the best you can to ensure your best chances of sucess. 

The way that MrW and I look at it is you are paying up to (or over if you are doing ICSI) £4000 for this - why screw it up cos you want a few drinks - give your embies the best start to make them grow strong so what is a few months without a beer or wine?? Nothing really. If he wants a baby badly he will understand this if you talk to him - don't force, but try to make him understand why this is important to both of you - he can smoke and drink once his sample has been given for egg collection day.

Also remind him of what you will be going through - it's a small thing to ask of him to be good for a few months.

When do you start tx?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-where have you been   missed you honey  

Glad your a/f turned up...kates in spain but she hadnt had a/f yesterday hopefully she will get it soon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Bendy - WOO HOOO well done for AF - you can start again 

Bubs are fine so far - got another week to wait - its agony


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Bendy
I always imagine you come on here in a big leap and a bound! Like you've just lept through the door into my office. WIth a big grin on your face!
Yay about starting soon. Waiting for af here so I can start (but will be day 1,2 or 3 for me) so we may yet be close in cycles!
We'll see about being brave!  
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow i agree it is like that isnt it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

EMs did you come on?

Minow im not smiling tonight have a tumy ache!  BOOOO  I have one of those things stuck to my tummy which heat up to help....feels lovely and warm but isnt helping!
Normally i smile lots and i write my posts too fast as im very excited and want to know everything!! Ok now im laughing!

Wilcat i cant wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I really want lots of cycle buddies, it will be FANTASTIC!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah  I agree - Oh Bendy I saw a GREAT card in Martins in town the other day while waiting for the post office - It has a pic of your bendy cat on a badge and it says on it - I DID IT - so I want to get that for you when you get your BFP!!!

Minow - we don't bite  

I'm going to make a crumble tonight - do you think apple and plum go together??  Both from the garden and steweed already so not sure if I should do one of each or mix it in layers?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Wildcat ow lovely of you to think of me when you saw that!!

Loving you lots!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-No honey not yet but think it will be soon honey as getting cranky at the moment   hopefully wont be too much longer  having acup on sat she said she will work on making it turn up 

Where have you been??

Wildcat-I made apple and plum it was nice, got the recipe off google


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It was so you honey! I've only seen that cute little cat on your profile so when I saw it I leapt up and down, but I couldn't buy it as I was queing for the post office, which took about half an hour - then I had to run as I was parked in the 30 min free bay behind somerfield and time was running out!  I will buy it next time i go in though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening

i think apple and plum would work quite well together actually. Try it.

My tea was rank!!! Bloody diet.

I reckon Minow is a celeb and that's why she doesn't want to meet up. 
I say we do it definitely this month. My husband would  think I'd gone mad if he knew I wanted to meet up. He'd be all uncomfortable and embarrassed. Lets do it before he gets back! Hopefully we'll get a lot of us. that would be great.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Apple and plum it is then - I know how to do the crumble part - I think I'll make it with custard too. I'm having sheperds pie which is a weight watchers recipie and the nicest I've ever tasted - it has leeks in the potato and tomatoes in with the lamb, yummmm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i can't believe you were even debating about custard.you can't have crumble without custard. Its the law


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Apple and plum will go together nicely. Maybe try adding some Cinnamon as that will go nicely with them too.
Mmmmmmm, all round to the W's for pudding then!

SOrry bout the tummy ache Bendy but this could be your 2nd to last one for some time now!!!!!!     

Better go and cook diner here as well I spose! Falafel with fried potato (frying the left over jacket spuds from last night with some garlic and coriander) and salad I think. Got dh some icecream for his pudding as a treat (obviously not for me though!)

Have a fun evening all
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate custard (and of course can't have it anyway coz it's got dairy in it) and I still love crumble!!!!
Mind you I guess I'm used to going without things like that now.

I'm not a celeb (only in my own backyard) just very shy!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Or maybe that's a bluff and I am famous really - Juliane Moore or Madonna maybe?!    
Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I could kill for crumble and custard.

I hate being on a diet SO much when crumble is about!

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I have some double cream in the fridge (naughty I know but I made a creamy, bacon pasta thing the other day and its leftover!) so I was thinking out loud - I agreee crumble goes best with custard.

Got to go now as DH is almost home and I have to get him from the station, thank god as I'm starving and the smell of this lovely food is driving me    have a lovely evening ladies...

Bendy - you can have crumble - just dont put sugar in the fruit - try using a sweetner instead and the same with the crumble - fruit is good for you! - also just make a small one


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

b4 i forget......
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford
Ali - near Richmond

Would love to meet up but am afraid DH can't be persuaded even though he has met Mr W  
Jules---sorry you are having a bit of a rough time with DH, you were very lucky to change his bad habits in the first place, I have never been able to stop DH smoking and to try and get him to take a vitamin...you gotta be joking. gave up moaning, it only stressed me out. As all the girls have said, moderation works a treat......  Good luck tomorrow

I thought the same thing about Minow.....a celeb in our midst...i wonder who she is   ...shy indeed
Steffan......i was also taking Cetrotide and did produce more follies, but some were empty but the eggs i got were far better quality....good luck
I want some crumble.....PLEASE


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Crumble crumble crumble................


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi girls

cant stop just wanted to update that i had all my appointments today i was at woking 11am til 5pm im shattered  

they cant fit me in before xmas which i was expecting but it will be first thing january.  I have had other blood tests today and go for last ones in a couple of weeks.  They think i will prob be able to do egg share which is great and we deff need icsi.  It was all daunting but atleast have some timescale

love to u all

tara


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yo bendy - hows it going   cool about af, but sorry you don't feel great  
Mmmmmm love crumble!

DH can't be persuaded either i'm afraid!  I just thought of that cause my weekends
are very precious with dh and I wouldn't like it if he went out and left me on
my own at the weekend    I know I am sad!  No comments emma   

Hey Ali - how you doing chick?  hope you are still full of   vibes!

Karen - my dh had a VR but scar tissue is preventing the little swimmers from escaping!
We did have frozen samples which is what they used in the end. What with the scar
tissue and the pressure to perfom there wasn't that much fresh on the day of ec!

Anyway, we both gave up smoking last year, dh also gave up the drink and took lots
of vits too, not that it was worth it!  If we have to do a fresh again, its in with the
needle for him    It takes 3 months to replenish the supply by the way.  Good luck !

Minow who   

Just thought I would say hi to everyone, had a really busy day at work and couldn't get
on to FF properly - it was driving me mad!    Work really does get in the way!  

Tara - blimey that was a long appointment!  Glad that you have finally got some dates to work to!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

yeh it was counsellor, nurse and consultant all in one day haha

speak to you soon

tara


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi tara

Good news on your appointments and start time. We've got our appointment next month when my husband gets back from Cyprus. 
I was under the impression that you can start as soon as you've had that appointment with your consultant. Is that not the case? Not that it really matters to me. I know that we will have to wait til after Xmas and I want all possible tests done before we even start this time.

I love crumble but I have to say, rhubarb crumble is the work of the devil 

I guess I'm lucky with my husband, he has never smoked and if I ask him not to drink for a while, he doesn't mind. However, he does have a bit of ostrich syndrom and doesn't really like talking about .....it!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

- rhubard is just gros isn't it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Not only is it sour its like snot!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

snot    its pink?  you're snot must be really strange, i'd get it checked
out if i were you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Something to make you chuckle   

A man enters a confessional and says to the Irish Priest: 
"Father, it has been one month since my last confession. I've 
had s*x with Fannie Green every week for the last month."

The priest tells the sinner: "You are forgiven. Go out and say three Hail 
Mary's'."

Soon, another man enters the confessional. "Father, it has been 
two months since my last confession. I have had s*x with Fannie 
Green twice a week for the last two months."

This time the priest asks: "Who is this Fannie Green?"

"A new woman in the neighbourhood," the sinner replies.

"Very well," says the priest. "Go and say ten 'Hail Mary's'."

The next morning in church, the priest is preparing to deliver his 
sermon when a gorgeous, tall woman enters the church. All the 
men's eyes fall upon her as she slowly sashays up the aisle and 
sits down in front of the Altar. Her dress is green and very short, with 
matching shiny emerald green shoes. 
The priest and altar boy gasp as the woman sits down with her legs slightly 
spread apart, Sharon Stone-style.

The priest turns to the altar boy and whisperingly asks: "Is that Fannie 
Green?"

The altar boy replies: "No Father, I think its just the reflection off her 
shoes" 
  

[fly]I LOVE RHUBARB CRUMBLE I LOVE RHUBARB CRUMBLE I LOVE RHUBARB CRUMBLE I LOVE RHUBARB CRUMBLE [/fly]


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey smarty pants!! The texture is like snot!!  

Ali you're clearly mad. Rhubarb is feasted on by the devil!

How is your wait going  love?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-How is the 2ww going honey  

Nvh-I LOVE RHUBARB MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Wildcat/NVH.  I'll have a chat with him tonight.  I want as far as possible to keep thing normal for him as if I'm completely honest, however much he says he wants a baby with me, I think deep down he's doing it more for my benefit, but you are right, it is too important (and expensive!) not to give it our best shot.  And anyway if I've got to give up, than he can keep me company - it's only a few months (for him anyway if all goes to plan)!!  It wont do either of us any harm to cut down on the booze.  Next appointment is 19th October, where we go through the treatment plan and timings etc I think, Im not sure how quickly after that we start treatment.  

You're not far at all Emma! I went to Hollyfield School (or Hollyfield whores as we were more commonly known  

I hope your feeling a bit better now sho and anyone else who was having a bad day. Thanks everyone for all the advice, support and chat. x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Moi - smarty pants! yep you're right ! 

Watching diet docs and they were talking about PCOS! and thrush - the 
thrush looks minging 
sorry debs - hope you got rid of yours now!

Emma - you love rhubarb cause it matches your skin!    I'm not racist
my dh is also pink!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

karen - once he gets over the shock and the though of cutting down on alcohol sinks in, I am sure it will be fine.  As you say its not a permanent thing for them!  
They do great non alcohol becks!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Nvh bloody cheek   i look more like david dickinson


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh but when that skin falls of, what will you be left with! huh! pink pink pink!    
Only playing hun, love you really!    

Anyway everyone, i am off...have a good night and look forward to chatting tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhhh dont go


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh emma you''ll make me    i've gotta go hun  

miss ya already


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya wouldnt wanna be ya  

Have a nice evening

Emmaxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Rhubarb is yummy!
Been talking to dh and I might be brave for a meet up. THough dh won't come!  
Just watched Trinny and Suzanna - felt it was rather sad
TIme for Super Nanny - to pick up a few tips!
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How do !

Just a suggestion but there is a lovely little Italian in Knaphill 5 mins from the Nuffield for a nice bowl of pasta, at least we would all know where it is!

Gill- Aldershot
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford
Ali - near Richmond

Hope your all ok have missed you all again!  got to go now Im knackered!

Bye Bye for now
Gill xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

yay Minow!!!

Thanks Gill. I don't know the area so I'm up for anywhere really. As long as there's dessert!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

god you lot can natter - snot, rhubarb and green fannies 
I give up!

Night night all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Good morning my lovelies  

well am I the first up again?! Done my cycling. weighed myself this morning and lost another 1/2 pound. I don't really know how, I ate loads yesterday and I've cut my exercise right down. I just did 20 mins on the bike this morning. I guess my metabolism has sped up now - I'm not gloating, just want those still trying to loose some to know if I can you can and in the end it does get easier! I even had a crumpet with Jam (loads of homemade greengage jam) as a treat yesterday.

SO what's up for everyone today? I've got to work this afternoon and a day of practise lies ahead (can you tell I've got a recital coming up in November?   )

Knaphill sounds good - I wonder if the Italian will do any food I can eat?! Maybe they'll get some rhubarb in specially for us! Now the big question is when?!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

By the way is it Nino's in Knaphill you are talking about? I don't know it but googles, looks like it gets good comments.
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Minow!!

Actually i came on before you. i just had a look though so 

I've not got much on today. I'm popping to my flat late this morning to check its alright, and then in to town to get a notice board and hopefully a couple of picture frames. Yes that's how board I am!

As i keep saying, I don't mind where we go as long as there's pud! Can you not have wheat either minow?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning Sho
Wheat is fine for me but the veggie dairy free does cause probs in restaurants. FIrstly they so often use butter etc without even thinking about it and then secondly I have to make sure that they don't cross contaminate my food. All it takes is for them to put it on a board that has had dairy on it or use a knife or spoon that has been used and it contaminates it and then - well the results are not good!
If we do go somewhere I will probably go there before hand to check it out. I find it very stressful and that's not the way I would want to meet everyone. We only go to 1 restaurant near where we live where they know me and are really good about it all, but sometimes if I have to eat out when I am away working you find people are not helpfull at all and don't realise that it is quite serious. And of course even if they do cater for me you can be pretty sure they won't do a pudding! (my local restaurant do though, they are so good)
Anyway, enough of me and my woes!!!   buying a notice board eh - fun! 
Mx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning!

Beautiful day isn't it? Hope everyone's well this am - I am in a pretty good mood as it is our 3rd wedding anniversary today - hurrah! AF feels like it is just about to start though which could spoil a nice romantic evening if I just want to go to bed with a hot water bottle.  

Minow - that must make it so hard to go out for dinner - what do you do when you're on holiday? Do you always have to go somewhere where you can self-cater? You must be super healthy though if you make all your food yourself. I try to do that these days but sometimes I run out of time and energy.

Enjoy your shopping Sho!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning Monkeylove
It is a beautiful morning isn't it. Happy anniversary. I hope af stays away for you today.
We do generally self cater when (on the rare occasions) we go on holiday. It takes the pressure off. However we are trying to plan a romantic weekend away somewhere. We are thinking possibly near Bath. We want a lovely hotel where we can dress for diner and really spoil ourselves. I guess if you are paying for a really good hotel then they should be able to sort out the food side of things. Anyone got any ideas of really special places to go?
Doesn't have to be Bath area but don't want it too far away from home so much as I love Scotland I think that is out!
I had Sainsbury's falafal last night - cheated and bought them ready made - hmmmm, nearly spoilt our nice romantic bedtime - the effects were rather dramatic on the old wind front. I nearly killed dh at one point! He came close to moving into a spare room!
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Minow if you are worried about eating out, perhaps we could meet at your 'known' restaurant (sorry can't remember where that is!) - just a thought.

Hope everyone is ok today. I've given up trying to keep up with the gossip - yesterday blew my mind 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't worry. As long as I can make contact with the place in advance I can suss it out.It might be nice to add a new place to our list (very short list if it only has 1 on it at the moment!  )
Near Woking sounds like it might be best travel wise for people. We come from all over the place don't we - it's the only place we all have in common!  

How are you anyway Deb? Got a good day ahead?

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies, I'm always up early as I take DH to the station at 7.45 but I dont log on till after I've had breakfast and watched eastenders!! 

Minow, your allergy must be a nightmare to live with, having to check everything, and restaurants are notorious for screwing things up.  Scotland would be ok, if you book an easyjet flight from bristol you can get them really cheap sometimes - I think the last time I went it was about £30.  Bath is lovely though, I grew up around there as I'm a Somerset girl but I never really stayed in hotels as I didn't need to !!

The apple and plum crumble was lovely last night - I have some left over so I'm going to have a little bit after lunch very naughty I know but we had all the fruit in the garden and wanted to use some before I freeze the rest!

Tara - wow you were there a long time yesterday! We have never seen the councellor - it was never given to us as an appointment - although the nurse did give the details and said we could use this service if we needed, I wonder why it was optional for us?  

Karen - good luck with DH hun - I'm sure he will be sensible about this and do what is best for you both - he can drink again after EC - we have to stay sober for a lot longer!!  some men have no idea what us ladies deal with on this - they are all big babies (well not all of them, but some!!)

Here is the latest list - anyone else want to add in?

Gill- Aldershot
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford
Ali - near Richmond


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone.

Monkeylove -   on your wedding anniversay!  Hope af stays away so that you can get some   in tonight!

Minow - poor you, must be a nightmare going out to eat!

Wildcat - glad that your apple & plum crumble was lovely.

I am all for going somehwere near Nuffield, cause at least we all know that area


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

next question - when do we meet up?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Minow yes its Nino's, its very nice, im sure you can give them a buzz!!

Thursdays are good for me to meet up but I can fit in around you all!

What a lovely day it is today 

Got to dash I will look forward to catching up tonight!

love and hugs all round
Gill xxxx

PS where's Emma?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning Gill - just saw you dashing past then!   

In my line of work I don't have a set timetable so I think it's best if a date is set and then if I can I can and if I can't well I can't! My logic sometimes astounds me! The only thing I can say with certainty is that weekends (including fridays) are almost definate no gos for me so if that is the only time everyone can do it then it's highly unlikely I will be there.

THere's so many of us to co ordinate now so how about another list to copy , paste and add too showing prefered days?

GIll - Thursdays
Minow - Mon - Thur

Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ok Just pencil in the days you can do e.g., M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S 

Gill- Aldershot   -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale   -   M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to see you have a busy life there Charlies mum!       
lol
Minow x

mind you I can talk, what was I saying about a morning of practice. been sitting at the old puter trying to find somewhere for a romantic break all morning!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Look I'm working hard can't you tell - cheeky minx!   

I have no social life at the moment and as we are about to move back to the hotel I'm pretty much free all the time (cept the w/c 17th as I'll be in hospital then on bed rest)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - emma's got meetings, she'll be around at about 1ish!  its really quiet without her big mouth hey  

Gill- Aldershot   -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell - Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale   -   M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry i have not been around alot lately, but been really busy at work.
So many posts to catch up on, sorry no personals at the moment, but hope everyone is really well.
See that you are all arranging a gathering for a meal, count me in, I live 5 minutes from the Nuffield in Woking.

Well i got good news this morning, i have got my 1st appointment on 3/11/06.
Emma, its with the famous Mr R 

Well will catch up with you all later, have to get ready for work as on late shift today 

I am so excited that we are finally moving forward, and feel very lucky as we got appointment through so quickly.

Luv to you all
Myra


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Only joking CHarlies mum - I have no social life at all!
Hiya Myra, just add yourself to the list when you get a chance!
NVH - watch out or Emma will be after you!  
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good news Myra - 3/11 isn't very far away at all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - thats great news.  good luck with your appointment.  5 mins away - thats cool! 

Minow - I am expecting a   of emma when she joins us  
She knows i'm only playing!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- Aldershot   -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading Any (no social life!)
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale   -   M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond

Afternoon (nearly)

A fruitful morning so far for me. I've checked the flat, bought a rather nice notice board (for organising my kitchen) and have posted some flyers for the business. 

Now I'm a civvy I need to register with a GP, so I'll do that after luch and put together the undr bed drawers I bought the other day and couldn't erect because all the screwdrivers were at the flat.

Can you tell I'm bored and unemployed (self employed)!!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone. I didnt leave the planet - just catching up with life after doing nothing for 2 weeks. 
Hope you are all well.

Myra - Good news about your first appointment - the time soon goes. 

Love 

Beckers xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Beckers - Long time no see!  
Ok yes I am still here, still trying to find that romantic break. Found an amazing looking place near Bath. I think it was called the Bath Priory but looks like it would cost us around £790 for the 2 nights plus meals. Hmmmmm - maybe going off the idea now! Why can't I have luxury and pampering and dressing up on a shoe string!
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you looked on Lastminute.com Minow? or try laterooms.co.uk they have some excellent deals from time to time if you are flexible


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

morning all

sho28 - cos the clinic is closed for 2 weeks at christmas and they have to get all results back and match me with recipient ( im egg donating) it will not be until jan that we can start cycle.  Also i am at high risk of over stimulating or something and they will need to see me everyday or something... to much to take in at the time hahaha

Wildcat- counselling was compulsory as im egg sharing. They have to make sure that myself and my partner are fully aware of implications of giving my eggs away.  and that the law has changed and the child can find me when its 18 years old.  if the clinic thought we couldnt handle it then i wouldnt be able to share my eggs.  So couselling is compulsory x

i am now taking pregnancare, 1000mg vit c, omega 3 fish oils, is there anything else i can start taking now to increase chances?

i am also interested in acupuncture as ive heard alot of good things, can anyone point me in the right direction, i live in reigate surrey?


hello to everyone else

tara


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Try activereservations.com or superbreak.com. I've got some lovely holidays with these.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tara

i think you're very brave. Eggs shareing is for the very very strong.


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Tara

Well done on deciding to egg share. I nearlly did it(had the councelling and everything) but then I changed my mind. But I think its great when people like yourself do it cos there are lots of people that have to go on a waiting list for egg donors 

Beckers xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tara, I agree with Sho, egg sharing is very brave - well done for doing this. I'm sure you will help someone who will be eternally grateful x

Wow it is quiet today, I've been watching a movie and resting so only popped in for a bit to catch up - not much to read though - all the big gossipers are away 

Minow - There a place I can recommend - It's not as expensive as your quote but it's not 'cheap' either - I've had dinner here and a friend booked a room and it was lovely - http://www.charltonhouse.com it's about 25 miles from Bath so close enough to go sightseeing, also near Glastonbury a cute little town (I grew up round there!)

Gill- Aldershot - Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading Any (no social life!)
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford - M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nice to see you are as busy socially as me Wildcat


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Where are you all?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - thanks for that link, it looks lovely. Will show it do dh later. Hoping we might be able to get away at the end of Nov, but will depend on tx.
THat looks exactly what I was looking for though.  

Gill- Aldershot   -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale   -   M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate

So that's 3 (4 if Mr& MRS w count as 2) with no social life at all and just Gil the busy bee with only 1 day!  

Really am going to do some work now!
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll add my days again  

Gill- Aldershot  -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale  -  M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate

Tara   for egg sharing!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Can I help it if all my friends are imaginary ? ? ?  

If only the people I work with were the same !!!!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks everyone for your thoughts on egg sharing..  I admit when i was first told that egg sharing exists i thought it was a bit wierd.  But the more im going through the emotional journey the more i can relate to other people.  And i think if i can put some other couple out of this misery then i will, and thats what makes it easy for me.  It helps that ive had a child already i think.  As obviously if i dont get bfp, and the recipient does it could hit hard.  i dont have to find that info out straight away, its when im ready, which is good. 

i had to write a goodwill message to the future child that was the success of my eggs.  it was very strange writing to someone that doesnt even exist  

i also had to write down all about myself physically and personally.  I did write that im a chatterbox, hope it doesnt put them off  

i cant wait to start now 

love tara


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

A week night is best for me!

Gill- Aldershot  -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Cheesy - Maidenhead
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale  -  M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh NVH - I'm sorry was it my fault that your days fell off?

Do your imaginary friends include us Mr W? How strange the meet will be if we are all imaginary!

Tara - I feel as if we may have to start thinking about egg donor if this flare doesn't work, so interesting to hear about it from the other side too. What am I talking about though....DH have decided this is the one, it's going to work. YAY we will have a baby!!!!!    

Just looked back and it wasn't me that lost your days NVH - not accusing anyone but obviously organising a kitchen with a new notice board was the cause of it! 

Mx

Still got loads to go but so far Thur is winning!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Weekend is best for me due to car share but I cant always guarantee ladies, sorry. So not wanting to muck anyone around, count me out, sorry  

Gill- Aldershot  -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale  -  M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy - I can't guarantee any particualr date either. Keep an open mind, just in case you can come along. Maybe lift sharing or something. Might all be impossible but you never know. That's assuming you'd like to if it can be arranged.  
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyway, it might end up as a weekend with those of us that can't not going instead so do keep yourself on the list but just put the only days that would be possible.....even if when it comes to it they aren't it doesn't matter.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its alright minow - i'll let you off


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Why do some people have to have HCG blood tests and not others after a + preg test? I keep hearing about people having it and all im having is a scan in a fortnight

Beckers xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beckers - you can have a blood test if the hpt is uncertain or if you want one.  You have to pay though!  

I'm off now ladies, have a good one and speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Right that's me done for the day on the work front.
I'm soooo looking forward to my diner tonight, Veggie bangers and mash with spinach and pine nuts and thick gravy - yummmmmmmy!
Has been quiet on here today hasn't it. No gossip really apart from Mr W and his imaginary friends - bless!
I reckon Beckers that I'd want to have the blood tests done, even if it was more money. i just don't think I'd be able to believe my eyes if I got a positive wee stick. Not too long for your scan though.
Mx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

I'd love to join you all for a meal!  It would be so nice to meet everyone and share experiences and support each other.  Then we'd all recognise each other if we see each other in the waiting room!!

It depends on what week we are talking about as to which dates I can make, but I'll see what date you all decide on then see whether I can make it.

Gill- Aldershot  -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale  -  M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beckers - I had one done at Woking - it cost £22 per test (I had 2 as you need to see if they are rising) - you can also have it done at your GP for free, but it takes longer to get the results - woking do it that day!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow you grass!!!!

Aparently its my fault that NVH's days wee removed from the list. I have no knowledge of this and therefore no defence. I'll kick your @ass Minow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

By the way big mouth, I've got a cracking recipe for dairy free carrot cake. I won't post it on here as its classified information, but I'll share it with you....if I must


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls,

Another busy day for me at work 
Can't wait till Friday and the weekend!

I would love to meet up with you all. I used to live in Knaphill so have been to Nino's before and had nice meals.
*Wildcat* you are right I do live in Woking.
*Myra* - if I remember correctly you don't drive so I just wanted to say that I am happy to give you a lift if needed. Also great news that your appointment is less than a month away now.

Gill- Aldershot - Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking - M,Tu,W,Th,
Charlies mum - Ash Vale - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford - M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate

*Monkeylove* - Happy Anniversary. I hope you have a lovely evening 
*Steffan* - Glad to see you have started D/R. I hope that you haven't had too many side effects
*Bendy* - Glad that A/F arrived so not long till you can start again!

 to all you other lovely ladies

Best go as 6.30 is jabbing time for me!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well i also dont have much of a social life  
Gill- Aldershot - Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking - M,Tu,W,Th,
Charlies mum - Ash Vale - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford - M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate

[fly] HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MONLEYLOVE [/fly]Gill ...Italian place sounds good to me
Myra....great news about your appointment and with the lovely Mr R as well....just dont forget hes Emmas  

I am feeling fine, nearly a week gone.
will pop back later as potatoes need mashing
love ya loads xxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad you're feeling well Ali. Not long now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry it was supposed to say
[fly]  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MONKEYLOVE [/fly]
I know Sho....getting a bit scared


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all

Gill- Aldershot   -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking - M,Tu,W,Th,
Charlies mum - Ash Vale   -   M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate
Sarah - Horsham Tu, W Th, F,SS depending on the week

I'm feeling better on stims now that antibiotics are kicking in. My accupuncture was adjusted yesterday in case the decreased immunity point was responsible for my cold and urine infection - I had a scan this morning but nothing much is developing yet. Ann thought it was a bit early for a first progress scan anyway - I think my scans got a bit confused by arranging it all around my trip to Barcelona. Ann was great - I was in and out before 8 o'clock. It took well over an hour to get home though. 

My egg collection is due next wednesday, I'm starting to get really excited now. 

Its been really quiet on here today compared to normal. Dairy free carrot cake sounds good though

Sarah x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all
*Jules * howz the d-regging going? any symptoms? I'm so moody  i've been positively vile this week  its horrible and had a bit of an outburst with poor dp yesterday over . . . cooking dinner  but apart from that nothing else. are you having acupuncture? might ring her up tomorrow, i know your meant to have it before hand but just couldn't afford it on top and i don't think it makes that much difference. . . when you start.
been doing most of the jabs myself and it seems to hurt ? so i change places and its not so bad so not a pro 

*Barney * have you started yet?

*Alip * howz the 2ww going? are you at work? here's some 

*myra * great news on the appointment 

*Monkeylove * happy anniversary have a lovley evening

hello everyone else . .  not much chat to catch up on


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh no Sho - PLease forgive me!!!   I didn't name you honest, ok I might have dropped a hint!

Recipe sounds interesting. Maybe we should pm to swap recipes! I'll fish out mine tomorrow and pm it to you.

Just had such a yummy dinner - I didn't want it to end.MMMMMMMMM it was yUMMMMMMMMMY!

Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*minnow * glad you had a nice dinner - still waiting for mine 

*steffan * hi honey howz the d-regging going? you started acouple of days ago didn't you?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just finished watching The Bill...me and DH love it.
Alisha - i am fine thanks for asking....am back at work though but taking it easy, makes the time go quicker for definate.
xxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Ali
One week over hey!  I have sent you an email hun, hope you got it!
You're doing great - hang in there only 1 week to go!    

Minow - glad you had a yummy dinner.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MOnkeylove - happy anniversary!







I hope you and DH are having a lovely night with good food







and good conversation and ending up with good







!

You lot are bickering today! LOL

Anywhere around Woking is good for me - we all know how to get there, and looking at the locations it does seem fairly central to most - I'm happy to car share with anyone who live near me or can get to me, I'm happy to drive.

So the next question is when - still waiting to see if everyone fills in their dates, perhaps we should leave it till the end of the week for everyone to fill theirs in - I'm sure there are still loads of names missing from the list too! (Barney bear, budgie, emerald, KTX (on hols) - anyone else?)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about we call it a Thursday - seems everyone can make that!
Shout now if you can't


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash....i am fine hun.....counting the days....will next fri ever arrive.
There stil about 8 girls that haven't put there preferred days on the list.....maybe we should wait till the end of the week like Mrs W suggests.
I am gonna say night night as i need a bath and an early night.
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi i have not put days on the list as i cannot drive to woking alone as i have no sense of direction    

sorry to let anyone down, im off to bed for an early one nite all x

tara


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello to everyone!

Sorry I've not been around alot but have had limited or no internet connection since Thu! Needless to say I am not very happy with a certain cable company!!  We have had no tv either so DH has definetely not been happy!!!! Anyway hope it is sorted now and I can keep up with what has been happening. Meet sounds good, during the week better for me - Thu is usually good altho do have a few things going on over the next few weeks. Oh will add my name to the list!

Gill- Aldershot - Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking - M,Tu,W,Th,
Charlies mum - Ash Vale - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford - M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate
Sarah - Horsham Tu, W Th, F,SS depending on the week
Barney Bear - near Camberley - most Tu, W, Th

*Alisha and Ali * - Hello and yes I have started the de regs again...3 injections done so far. Have already just a massive bruise on my right side, must've forgotten how to do them!! Injections feel a bit sorer than last time but it is prob me being a bit of a wimp!  Glad you are feeling good Ali 

*Myra * - Glad your app has come thro, that was really quick!

*Monkeylove* - Happy anniversary! How are things going for you?

*Emma -* Hope you are right about Lesley! All sounds very postive tho! 

Better go, am falling asleep. Good night all. x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lady Tara if you want to go I can pick you up. Its just as easy for me to come and go via Reigate from Horsham. Let me know?

What an early start to the day

Sarah x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Brrrrrrr it's cold out today. I've just got back from the station and had to put the fire on in the living room to warmup a little! (I hate being cold) I already have jumpers etc!

How are all the ladies who are having treatment - we need more updates on how you are doing with your dreg and stimming - esp those on first time!

Ali - hows that 2ww, I am also wishing this week away to get to my scan so we can wish together! Have you felt any symptoms?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

MORNING ALL!!!! 

not too much to report at the moment. I'm going to post some flyers for the business later this morning then i'm going SWIMMING!!!! The weight has decided not to move any further, which means duh duh duh duuhhhh.......excercise is the only way forward.

i find timing is imperitive with swimming. I'm always absolutely starving after swimming and so need to make sure I go straight home for lunch. there's a burger king straight opposite the baths, so as you can see timing is key. i need to get there and get out BEFORE lunch time kicks in.

As for the meal, as you know any time is fine for me. Maybe we should aim for next week to eat?

I agree Wildcat. These ladies in the throws of treatment are keeping it all to themselves, which of course is fair enough, but its limiting the chat on here at the mo.  Don't worry, when I eventually start mine, I'll be moaning about it every day and none of you will get a chance to post


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all,

Sho, Swimming! very impressed. I will be even more impressed if you resist the tempation of BK.

Where was Emma yesterday? I just skim read all the chat and noticed she wasnt around.

Had my EC yesterday, 18 eggs, 17 injected, and this morning i was told 17 fertilised, which is fab fab i am so pleased. we are going for blastocyst hopfeully so we need all we can get. feeling very sore today, but apart from that everything is going great. I have a feeling this is our time.

[fly]IT WILL WORK [/fly]

Gill- Aldershot - Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking - M,Tu,W,Th,
Charlies mum - Ash Vale - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth - any day
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell
Minow - near Guildford - M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate
Sarah - Horsham Tu, W Th, F,SS depending on the week
Barney Bear - near Camberley - most Tu, W, Th

take care all lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

17 Luc, thats brilliant, well done         and good for you on the positive stakes    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Luc - thats great news - you must be over the moon at that result! AND going to blasts...sending you
little fertilised beans lots of    

Sho - I'm starting tx next week, i guess i will be moaning a lot too! I hate the buserilin, it gives me spots!

Don't you think its really depressing at the moment as winter is lurking nearer and nearer everyday! I refuse
to put my heating on but I must admit its getting a bit nippy!  

Hi wildcat


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well it means I can now wear a coat and cover up my very ill-fitting trousers that are held up with a paperclip until pay day   plus our car we share has now completly died on us and whilst I can get the bus to work him in doors works in the middle of nowhere, so Its papers out this weekend and money from where I have no idea, doesnt rain but it flipping pours atm   but I suppose in the great scheme of things, its noubt  


xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc - well done hun!! 17 - wow lots of little embies to become snow babies for you!     make sure you rest up today to prepare yourself for ET, if you are going for blastocyst when is your ET?  I didn't think WOking did that - I harrassed Mr R about that for me and they kept saying that they didn't do it as they did trials a few years ago and didn't find it to be any better - although I disagree as I've read lots of research on the net and it seems going to B, is a good thing as you make sure you put the strongest ones back in - you might lose more embies along the way though, but these ones probably wouldn't survive anyway.

Sho - RESIST THE BURGER KING!!!!! I must admit I had one on saturday, first one in AGES and it was lovely, I also had KFC late last night as DH didn't get home till gone 9pm and I was starving so we picked it up on the way home - it was SOOOOOO tasty!!!  Salad for me today!

Cheesy - the bus sucks. ROFL about the paperclip!!!  

NVH - I hate being cold so the fire goes on in the living room as soon as it gets chilly - I've not put the central heating on yet, but I have the tumble drier on in the kitchen this morning so most of the house is getting warm now. Time to start closing windows at night!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey cheesy - thats poo about your car!   what a nightmare hey! You just make  sure
you keep yourself all snuggly under that coat, even though getting the bus sucks!! 
I can't think of anyone worse - bus to slough!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies!

Luc - hey you,well done!!!!!!! fab news. This is going to work I just know it!
Sho - good on you for going swimming. I can't swim! Just walk away from that Burger girl!  
NVH - Morning. I love winter, I think it's a romantic time, having to snuggle up to keep warm. Log fires etc etc. Roll on next week for you eh?!
Wildcat - Poor you out and about and cold. You snuggle in front of that fire.
Morning CHeesy   poor you with the car - Maybe a bank robbery for the money. I've got some tights you could use.  
I agree that we really aught to wait for some other girls to fill in their details. KT being away and all that! Although THur are looking the best so far. I know it's unlikely that we will all be able to make the same date but how big is Nino's - will they be able to fit in a good number?! 

Tara - You're going to get to know the route to WOking very well my love!

Right breakfast time here. Definately going to try and get more done today. Must not spend all morning in front of the puter!
lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I Love KFC.....

Sho - there's nothing like a bag of chips when you've finished swimming!  
Go on ......    

You lot are making me hungry!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I dont Bus to Slough Darling   bus Cox Green to Maidenhead  

xx

I eat crisps everyday, low fat french fries and I have already eaten my lunch   eat people, eat............................... winter is coming


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Back away from the junk food girls or I'll send the "you are what you eat" woman round!     
Oh it's so easy to be smug when you can't eat it anyway!!!  
Mx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Girls, 

Ahh cheesy what a nightmare, cars going wrong is horrid. i rely on mine so much. looking for cars is a pain in the   . 

nvh we have our heating on already but then we are wimps. 

wildcat, mr c says the same. he doesnt think blast is any better based on their trials. but to be honest i think he is more flexible and open minded than mr r. so when i said i wanted it, he said ok. i know they are the experts but it is our lives too and mr c is fab at listening to what is important for us. after all ivf isnt an exact science yet anyway. i agree with you wildcat i think it helps weed out the ribbish ones and anyway i want to know whether ours can get that far. if none of the 17 get to blastocyst and there is nothing to put back, i will be glad we did it as it may suggest there is a problem with the embies not implantation. my   for mr c is growing,  maybe me and em could run off with mr r and mr c.  



off to have some brekkie

Luc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oy Luc - you leave Mr C just where he is - you're not the only one who has him!!!!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi there

Luc  I'm so glad you've brought up the blast issue. I really want it for me this time. Financially we're running out. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel that it would be a good "investment" financially and emotionally. All the research says IF  you get  to blastocyst stage, the success rates are around 70%. Obviously there's a chance that none get that far, but for me, I think I would prefer not to put anything back, than have the torture of the 2WW and get nothing anyway. Can I ask what the price difference is? and if the treatment was different in any way?

you girls are trying to sabotage my weight loss!!! I will not be going to BK as I will have a go ahead biscuit ready in the car to preven such a misdeameanour (spelling). I'm at my sisters on Friday and I suspect we'll be going out for lunch so I don't want to feel guilty for enjoying myself.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Off now for business stuff (flyers) and then to the swimming baths!!!!!!!

See you later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope eveyone is well today, thank you all for your good wishes on my appointment coming through.

Wildcat, i know what you mean about the weather starting to get cold, to dhs horror i got the bed socks out last night, my feet were freezing 

Luc, congratulations on your ec, lovely number of eggs, well done 

Jules, thanks for the offer of the lift, that would be great as i dont drive and dh might be at work 

Well i am off to the Debenhams sale today, just window shopping 

A Thursday would be good for me as i work an early shift on that day.

Luv to you all
Myra xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc, show is right, the research I've read does show success rates are higher with blasto, and with 17 embies I'm sure you will get a few that are ready to become a healthy PG this time!! I used this site as a good reference as they have some good info on this topic and have done lots of trials themselves - http://www.advancedfertility.com

Sho - good girl - stick to the healthy food! I am weak and pathetic and only good at diets when I need to be - I'm sure I will use being pg as an excuse to eat wht I want - I KNOW I'm going to suffer at the end and dieting will be harder - but I will breastfeed and do what I need to do next year!

Cheesy - LOL you have eaten your lunch already - several weeks ago you used to eat it bu 11am - now it's not even 10!

Myra - I made DH put an extra duvet on and he got my fluffy socks - such a good hubby! I was freezing! We need to swap the summer duvet over for the thick winter one !


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now you see I mention to dh that my feet are cold when I get into bed and he sayd "I've got a good cure for that"! Come to think of it it's his cure for anything and everything. Have to admit you tend not to notice your cold feet though so it does work!  
Had to put the heating on yesterday as I was teaching and it was too cold in the music room to play. Will have to do the same today but then we'll turn it off again and pile on the jumpers. We've got big snuggly throws over the arms of the sofa, all ready to snuggle under in the evening.And a pile of logs ready to light that stove, just don't want to use Gas unless I absolutely have too!
Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, i need to buy a winter duvet, might be able to get a good one in the debenhams sale, only 5 days till you scan, how exciting


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow, that sofa of yours sounds so cosy, mine is a leather one, even my dogs dont lie on it in the winter as it is so cold


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bbbbrrrrrrrhhhhh - its soooo cold out.

Luc - Excellent news Hun  for you! 
Wildcat - step away from the BK!

 everyone else!

I've been to the dentisit this morning - got to have a filling next week  and then more work when beanie is born (thank god it free). Still could have been worse - I haven't been to the dentist in years as the lsat one scared the pants off me  This dentist is a lady and sooo much nicer.

Right off to have a boiled sweet to make up for my shiny pegs 

TTFn
Cold Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra - If there is one thing we do in this house it's comfy snuggly!
Poor you Debs. I go to the dentist once a year and that's plenty but I am lucky as I don't have any fillings at all. At least you are getting it free as you say. Enjoy that sweet!
My new Kettle has just arrived - Oh isn't it say when such mundane things brighten ones day! The old one which I really liked the look of didn't poor well and had started leaking so this time we checked on which and went for one of the best buys. don't like the look so much but then I guess it is more important that it works!
Gona go and give it a boil now.
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Please contain your excitement Minow  
Enjoy the hot water


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow 17!, congratulations Luc   

Excuse my ignorance but what is all this blast stuff?  

If you don't mind me a relative newbie tagging along (and asking even more silly questions!), I'd love to join you all on your night out!

Jules - Woking ?
Charlies mum - Ash Vale   -   M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth
Steffan - Andover
Karen - West Ewell M, Tu, Th, F
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

New Kettle boils quietly and poors fab - Yay, no more puddles of very hot water everywhere!

Karen of course you are invited along. All Welcome
I'll just re post the list as some of the ladies seem to have got left off and I wouldn't want NVH on the war path again!!!  

Gill- Aldershot  -    Th
Monkeylove - SW London/Guildford - M, T, W, Th
NVH - Bracknell Tu/W/Th
Sho - Reading - M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Nibbles - Fleet
Bendybird - Fleet
Miche21 - Farnborough
Emma74 - Ewell
Jules - Woking - M,Tu,W,Th,
Charlies mum - Ash Vale  -  M,Tu,W,Th,F,S,S
Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Fleet - M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Lucy - Portsmouth - any day
Steffan - Andover - depends on date/week
Karen - West Ewell - M,Tu,Th,F
Minow - near Guildford    -    M,Tu,W,Th
Ali - near Richmond M, Tu, W, Th, F, S, S 
Myra - Woking
LadyTara - Reigate
Sarah - Horsham Tu, W Th, F,SS depending on the week
Barney Bear - near Camberley - most Tu, W, Th 

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok try Pours rather than poors!
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - your sofa and fire sounds lovely!  all christmassy & cozy!
I am having to resort to the hot water bottle as socks ain't doing it for me! My feet
always turn to ice just before bed and dh just loves it when I shove them between his thighs      

Debs - filling  

karen - blats is blastocyst, its when they leave your embies for 5 days at if they survive they have  better chance
of going onto a pregnancy.  A embryo at 5 days is called blastocyst stage.  Thats the short version anyway!

Sho - enjoy that health bar!   not quite the same as BK though! 

My feet are freezing now, i should have worn my boots - damn!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning All,

Luc- 17, thats fab news.Well done   

Wildcat - Did you have to ask them to have the HCG blood test. If you need 2 tests - are they done on different days? And do you pay double (£44)

Beckers xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beckers - yeah I had to ask for it and you have 2 so that you can see if the levels are rising properly - hcg levels double roughly every 2 days so if you had one today you would have another in 2 days - yes its £22 EACH so thats £44.

I hate the dentist - I will have to find an NHS one as I go private as mine is really nice and he doesn't hurt at all!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well because I am registered with a private one, you get Sweet FA being pregnant     clauses, clauses, clauses etc... or is it just a postcide thing AGAIN


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not registered with any and the stupid thing is there is one literally a couple of mins
from my house! I must register soon!  I'm scared to go now as I think they will just
make up things fo the sake of it cause I haven't been for ages


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I only registered today. They take NHS patients on income support or other benefit (i.e. pregnant!) but won't take any other type of NHS patient. 'Normal' people have to pay private which is what i will do in two years when my card runs out.

Cheesy - have you asked your dentist about being treated on the NHS during the next couple of years? you never know.....


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Im with one that take private and NHS (Im NHS) but if you need to see the hygenist you have to pay. Last time they said I needed to see her but I was too mean to pay £30 - can you believe Ive spent about 12k on TTC but too mean to pay £30 to have teeth cleaned 

Beckers xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beckers....its madness isn't it!

Gill is having her reading today - hope it all goes well...can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Was cleaning the bathroom. Cleaning the sink, when, CRASH! The huge mirror that hangs over it came crashing down. Smashing the corner of the mirror and what's worse, smashing the sink. I'm still shaking. Thankfully I was there and caught the mirror or it could have been a lot worse. The plastic clips that hold the mirror up appear to have just worn out.
GOna have to try and stick the sink back together with tape or something. We do need to re do the bathroom at some point but it's way down our list (what with holes in the wall and no proper floor in places) I don't know if I'll be able to make it last though. Oh CR*P yet more money!
Minow thinks perhaps she aught to go and have a calming cupa. You don't think that the smashed mirror will mean 7 years bad luck do you? That would be all I need.
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

DH just pointed out that if I'd had my fingers under it (on the basin) when it fell then it could have been a lot worse. I think he meant that I was lucky therefore no 7 years bad luck - I now feel sick at what could have happened to my hands. 
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow 
Material things can be replaced (even if it is a pain in the  ) As long as no one was hurt thats all that matters. 

Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG minow - it's good that you are OK - I don't go with the supersticious thing - all it means to me when you break a mirror is you broke a piece of glass with a shiny bit on the back and now you have to buy a new one.  Pain in the butt about the sink, we just broke the toilet seat on the downstaires loo so I guess it's a trip to B&Q for us too this weekend.

Look in the local free ads paper - you might find one you can use for the short term for next to nothing.


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Minow - I dont believe in all that supersticious stuff - I broke a mirror not that long ago and yesterday DD opened her umbreller in the house  At least youre not hurt thats the main thing.

Cheesy/Wildcat/Deb - Have you thought of any names yet?

Beckers xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I'm back

I feel all self righteous now 
i did about 16/18 lengths I lost count. Having lunch now because I'm absolutely starving as predicted.

Minow sorry about your mirro and more iportantly your sink! you can pick them up quite cheaply now at Wicks and B and Q. I think B&q tend to do complete suites but I know for sure you can get a sink on its own as Wicks.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

yeah we have thought of the following so far  

Erin, Soibhan, Sinead and N'eve (as in Neve Campbell) - no, I am not a fan of hers  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy I love the name Neve, although I prefer the proper gaelic spelling Niamh.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah we do too as both my parents are irish and we are the only english generation but I will spend forever spelling it and people going "N.................AM..................... HE


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - hope you're ok and managed to stop shaking!  forget the mirror and even the sink, just
be thankful that you are ok!  

I had a though this morning about telling my child that he/she is very special cause she was a IVF/ICSI 
baby.  But at what age do you start telling them?


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheesy- OMG what a coincidence - My DD is called Erin. It seems to be quite a rare name. You must be a fan of Irish names - having Irish blood 

Beckers xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy 

What a coincidence, if we are lucky to concieve and had a girl ours will also be called Erin, i have loved that name for years, also my dh is Irish. Not to sure of boys names though.

Luv Myra


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah, we'd  like Samantha for a girl and Alexander for a boy - both shortened of course to sam and alex, it's traditional in MrW's family to have 2 middle names for a boy so probably Alexander James Stuart - all a bit formal but I also like alex to be xander (aka buffy) - who knows though we may change our minds!

cheesy - nice names - hard to spell though! even you spelt siobhan wrong (I prob have too!), I know someone called Erin - she is having her 2nd baby in November (7th at 10.30am  c-section) her first child is morgan and her 2nd will be Delaney - they are american so it's a little different.

Nvh - we will tell ours they are IVF, the age depends on their ability to understand I guess


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

My dh is called Niall, which is a real irish name and if we had a boy he would like to call him Niall, as his father is called Niall and also his grandfather, abit of a family tradition, not sure i could cope with another Niall


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We have names chosen (had them for nearly 4 years now) but its all  

The grapevine has just started at work.... 6 people have come up to offer congratulations this morning - am I looking fat or something?  
And why does everyone assume I want to find out the sex - I'm quite happy to find out when beanie arrives thank you.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Stopped shaking! Went and did some practise as my hands were fine so I could! Always helps me calm my mind.
Names - Well we'll be going down the Welsh route. Just need to learn how to pronounce the names first! DH is 1/2 welsh
Mind you I might just call them Minow!
On the telling them. I think that it is best that it is always just known. If you decide right we'll tell them aged 5, 6 ,7 or whatever you are making a big deal out of it. I think to always be open about it, Mummy and Daddy needed help in making you, is the best approach. as they get older they may want more details but for little ones that's all they need to know. It probably won't come up in conversation with your new born but I'd probably even tell them how loved they are and how special and that the people who helped Mummy and Daddy make you are very special too. You'll probably only get a nappy to change in response but hey that's just the way it goes!
Whose DH/P would be good at the Nappy lark? And anyone else dead set on not using disposable?
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lunch time - YAY!!!!   
Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow

With regards to nappy duty dh would be great, if he can wash my doggies bottoms when they have dirty bums than a baby should be a doddle 
Disposable all the way for me, used to work in a nursery and we had one baby with the traditional nappies, i was always frightened i was going to stick the safety pin in him.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra the modern reusable ones have velcro fastenings! SO no need to worry about pins. I have friends who have used them and say they are so much better than disposable - i think you have to get the right ones though, I'm sure some are rubbish. I just can't bear the thought of filling up landfills with nappies - we will run out of room in this country if we aren't careful! Plus the fact if they do start weighing our bins to charge for rubbish collection I'm going to make darn sure mine is as empty as it can be! (We already hardly have anything in it)
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm changing the subject  

In the days when i stupidly thought i could get pg naturally i signed up to a website and i get regular emails.
Todays one came about hair colour so just thought that it would be of interest to you...

Is it SAFE to color your hair during pregnancy?

Now that you’re pregnant - are you feeling gorgeous and sexy?
I'm sure more than half of you are rolling your eyes and thinking - "yeah right, I’m not feeling sexy at all!"

Because pregnancy is such a vulnerable time (weight gain, cellulite, puffiness, and feeling fat!), I'm a big advocate of spoiling yourself or better yet, taking very good care of yourself for the full 9 months of pregnancy.

The only problem is that when it comes to beauty and pregnancy, things can get a little tricky. A prime example being one of the most asked beauty questions that I've received to date: 

Can I COLOR my Hair?

Although pregnancy does wonders for a head of hair, there's still the issue of color.

To date, there is no conclusive scientific research to prove whether hair dye is harmful or not. However, there is definitely a consensus among the experts that if you are going to color your hair, it's best to wait until after your first trimester. And you should also make sure that you're in a well-ventilated area when you're having it done.

As with all gray areas of pregnancy and safety - the decision is yours. More often than not, I find that highlighting is recommended over hair dye because the chemical is not in direct contact with your scalp. And remember, pregnancy is only 40 weeks, so if you can put something questionable off until after, do it (you’ll feel better too!).

If you do decide to hold off, but you still feel like you need a good color boost, there are always the natural alternatives. As with most things in life, you can go the conventional route or you can go au naturel!

There's natural skin care, hair dye (yes, that's right - my kit has a great recipe!), and shampoo. I opted for natural whenever I had the option.

To give you an example of how easy it is, here are some great natural hair and skin solutions:

• Use an "at-home" herbal rinse to add color (for details, refer to my book); 

• Use OATS as a gentle skin cleanser (it’s great for removing dead skin cells); 

• And try BANANA as a moisturizer (apparently it works wonders for dry skin!). 

Remember, you don't have to wait until after delivery to look and feel great, there are lots of safe things you can do now, you just need to be creative! 

And speaking of feeling gorgeous and sexy, if one of your post-delivery goals is getting out of your maternity clothes ASAP, you must check out my new book, Mommy Without Pounds™. Its easy-to-use diet plan and exercise program are specifically designed to help you, the new mom, from the moment you leave the hospital. Secure your copy here today - with my 30-day money back guarantee you’ve got nothing but your weight to lose!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

I might consider using reusale nappies this time but I bet its no fun washing them!

Beckers xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wheres Emma?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow

Might use the reusable ones then if they have velcro fastenings, still not convinced though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

How do i insert a ticker, cannot seem to do it, dont want to ask dh as he will think i am thick  as i am sure it is really easy.

Thanks Myra xxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm def going to consider using reusables - there are so many out there these days, some with velcro, some with poppers - all have liners that you throw away - I've been looking into this!! I will prob have a stock of disposables too for 'going out' and ease but I want to limit this - also the cost  - they say a baby will use up to 40 nappies a week - which is about £10-15 (I think) where reusables are about £200-£250 all in (except liners which aren't too bad). My friend has 3 children under 4 and she has only ever used reusavbles - swears by them!

Myra - click on one of our tickers to go and get one - then copy the BB code into your signature bit in yout profile.

Hair dye - I'm going to continue using mine - I've looked into this a lot and it seems most places/books seem to say it's ok as there is no real proof it causes harm.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

right here goes Wildcat, lets see if it has worked


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat

Huurrrrahhh!!!! it worked thanks honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Stat for you - there are *9 million* disposable nappiess emptied into Uk landfills everyday and they take *200 years* to biodegrade!

My SIL and friends all use reusable nappies and you will find that potty training is much easier with babies who use them (as they are 'aware' of what is happening down there) and you will also save a whole heap of money!

I'm definately going for reusables, however I will use the 'odd' disposible for trips and traveling if I don't want to carry a used one with me for days


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

I have spent the day laying on the sofa watching tv.   

I just popped on to answer your question Sho. I think that basically the results about blastocyst are inconclusive. for every article you read saying it weeds out the good ones, you find another saying the embies are less likely to survive out the body so you may have got pg if they put them back on day 2/3 but you could lose them by keeping them out the body as the environment is not good for them. Mr C told me many clinics used to do blastocyst when it was the 'in' thing but now most have converted back to day 2/3 as the results werent actually any better. i know there are a few london clinics still doing blast transfers as standrad so it cant be a bad thing, but realistically i dont think its better in terms of pg outcomes. i wanted it partly as i felt i needed a change to the tx and partly cos i feel it may tell me more about where its going wrong, i.e. the embies or my body. this latter point is not based in fact and maybe be   . also i completely agree with you i would rather avoid the 2ww at all costs. i think the clinic worry you will feel upset if there is nothing to put back. but im with you i'd rather know sooner rather than later and do not want to go thru the 2ww for nothing. i think at the end of the day we are entitled to have some say in our own tx, i think the emotional side has a lot to do with it and im not sure i could have felt as positive as i do this time if i had been on exactly the same protocol as before. anyway i didnt ask about cost, it didnt occour to me that it would be any different, so sorry i dont know about that but as yet they've not charged me any extra. maybe they will if we definietly go to blast but im hoping not. 

hope that helps. btw welldone on the swimming. 

take care luc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Was due to have a new pupil start today. They've just rung and cancelled because they have decided to go elsewhere as they feel they like the teaching style of another teacher better - Thing is, today was meant to be the trial lesson so how can they know what my teaching style is without trying it first?! P'd off because I'd justified my having acu with the fact that this would help pay for it and to be dropped without even being given a chance is pants. Plus the fact we now have to go and buy a new basin and I'm not earning today now.
Grrrrrr     I hate it when people don't even give you a chance. Plus they let you down on the day itself.     I have a cancellation fee if it's playing work, maybe I should do the same for lessons!
Any of you want a lesson?! I'm nice really!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Today is not going well - hmmmm, I wonder if af is on her way!
Mx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi all

i had my cycstic fybrosis test and cmv on tuesday and they said to ring next tuesday for results and if all ok i can have chromosone test done.  Does anyone know how long i will have to wait for that appointment for the last blood test?

my af is coming and im very ratty    same thing every month  

love tara


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow

My sister-in-law is a music teacher, well singing actually, she is an opera singer, she went to the Royal Academy of Music, also my younger sister-in-law teaches the Viola, she is currently studing in Glasgow, what instrument do you teach


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My main instruments are violin and viola, I studied them both in London (though I'd rather not say which conservatoire on here - as you know I like to remain anonymous!)
But I do also teach the piano.

Tara - I think you are having extra tests because you are donating. You don't have all of those done if you aren't so I can't help I'm afraid. i'm not sure if there are anyother donating girls on here. I have a feeling some like me are close to being too old. (anyway I seem to have enough trouble producing any for me let alone anyone else!)

Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just watched a really great programme on Discovery Health, it was all about from initial conception to delivery, it showed you all the different stages of the babies growth from time of conception to delivery.
Really interesting, especially for those are pg.

Worried about Emma, not like her to not post


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh minow - you are not having a good day    You should have a cancellation fee for teaching for sure!
If you book a course and you cancel on the day you would have to pay the full amount, so teaching
music should be no different.  Go for it!  

Thanks for sharing that program with us that are at work    

Emma is ok, she is very busy today!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow

Maybe i should have not mentioned where sister-in-law studied, she will kill me if she finds out, although she is very good, dh can play the piano, his family are all very musical, but as for dancing he has no rhythum  spelt that wrong i know


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks NVH, was worried about her, glad she is ok


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow, you are not having a good day! def have a cancellation fee - I have a booking deposit that I keep if they don't show up on the day!  Time is money when you are self employed - but some people don't think about this.

Myra - was that the ultimate guide to pregnancy? I've just switched over to the +1 so I may catch the last half hour.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - and to everyone else - It's repeated on Sunday at 1pm - it does look pretty good!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well was going to go to Debenhams sale this morning, but sat watching TV, going now though as only a 5 minute walk from the town centre, catch up with you all later.

Wildcat, thanks for your help with the Ticker

Take care

luv Myra

Wildcat, yes, it was really interesting, shame you never got to see the first half as it showed baby from as early as 4 weeks, really fascinating


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks anyway minow

love tara


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I am quite scared about my 1st appointment, i have received all the forms that we have to fill in with regards to family history, i have Uterine cancer in my family, my mum, her sister and their mother all had it, also they all had ovarian cancer, could this effect treatment??, i know i am looking for excuses, but feeling really vunerable, scared of whats ahead, is this normal?
All my sisters are ok, they all have children, and even grandchildren, just shows how long i have been waiting for this, i know this sounds mad, but what ever health problems my mum has had i have had also, like migraines, arthritis it just goes on, frightened that i could be on the same road as my mum, although she is doing great at the moment, cancer free 

Sorry for a me post, but feeling very sad today, not sure why, as was feeling great yesterday when appointment came through
Luv Myra xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - I've set Sky+ up to record the repeat on Sunday - I can't wait to see the first part - the 2nd half was amazing!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What channel, time etc on Sunday is that program!  Maybe i shouldn't watch it cause
it will only remind me of what I haven't got  
Feeling a bit down at the moment actually, there just seems to be babies or pg people everywhere!

Anyway on that note, I am off.....

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, you will be amazed, it was really good, also great for those that are not pg as it shows what happens when cells divide


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

So who is left to fill in their days for the meet up (not that I am bored or anything) ..........



I neeeeeeeeed a social life


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

sorry girls, i meant to say as in cell division, in really early stages i.e. first few days


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am really happy. End of quarter is over for me, so I can relax a bit more now. Nothing more I can do now, so I though I would check in with my favourite ladies.
*
Luc* - Congrats on the E/C. Wow you did really well to get so many, and they all fertilised. That is a great start. Heres hoping that they are all dividing nicely.

Re the Nappy thing - My DH has been around kids more than me, and is an experienced nappy changer. Am I the only one here who has never changed a nappy - so feel under qualified at the moment. I haven't really told you much about my DH but he is lovely, supportive and helpful. I am so lucky that we found each other that drunken night in our first year of uni! I know that he will help me with the kids and has no issues with the nappy changing!

*Minow * - You are having a lousy day. I hope it is getting brighter now. Glad you didn't get hurt by the stupid mirror. As for the person who cancelled at the last minute, that is just rude not to even give your teaching methods a chance 

*Sarah * - Not long till E/C for you. Less than a week now. Hope all is well with you hon.

*Wildcat* - I know you wanted an update from all us ladies going through treatment at the moment, but I am just ticking along. I feel lucky not to be having any real side effects. I feel a little on edge but that is more likely to have been the stress at work this week closing the quarter than the treatment. I have made myself a promise now that work is taking the backseat and I am focusing on me now, to get emotionally ready for E/C day (30th Oct) so lots of relaxing for me now.

Someone asked a question about Nino's - sorry can't remember who. It is a reasonable size. I had a birthday meal there once and there were at least 15 of us, so they can cater for larger groups.

What channel was the programme you were talking about on.

*Myra * - Sorry to hear that you are feeling down. Stay positive. In the appointment they will talk through your medical history. Just fill it in the best you can, and honestly. I am sure it will be fine and the anxiety you are feeling is normal.

 to everyone.

Jules xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Charlies Mum

Same here, i am at the moment trying to convince myself that i should go to debenhams sale, so sad, as i am still on here


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Jules


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

OK sould this day get any worse? My godfather has just dropped dead.   Massive heart attack
Bloody crap day I reckon.
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I am going to debenhams, i am going to debenhams, ignore me girls, just trying to convince myself to go

Really sorry to hear your sad news Minow  that is really sad for you, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow  Sounds like you need a big Cuddle from DH


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry to hear your sad news minow


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear your awful news Minow


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Minow x

Myra, I'm the same as you.  I'm so excited about starting treatment but as soon as read something new/have to fill out forms I start panicking that somethings going to go wrong and we wont be able to go ahead with treatment.  I'm sure you have noting to worry about - just try to relax - not long until your appointment now x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear your sad news minow    perhaps this day has been chosen to get all the bad things done - so it can only get better.

Jules - thanks for the update - you should definately be concentrating on you and not work!  Get your body ready and focus your mind on all things positive    No I have never changed a nappy either, I've never had the chance! One of my very good friends who has 3 kids under 4 lives 100 miles away and DH family who have kids under 5 live 250 miles away! so we never got the chance to be around babies for any length of time, plus I think people don't trust you to do it if you've not had kids of your own so I was never asked if I wanted to have a go!  My SIL is due to give birth on Jan 1st though so we will go and visit them (250 miles) after new year and I think this time I will ask her to show me/let me have a go! at least I can say I've done it then!!

That programe is called the Ultimate Guide to pregnancy and it is on Discovery home and health on Sunday at 1pm.  It was a step by step guide to pregnancy through different weeks - showing what goes on inside - most informative even for those who are not yet there. If you have this channel I totally recommend it.  V educational.

Nvh, no crying hun - please stay      it's your turn soon!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*Luc * 17 eggies well done and 17 fertilized!! YAY!  sending them embies lots of 
*wildcat * had a similar conversation to mr r about blasts and gestone . . .

I've been having  moods since d-regging but its easing off now, the jabs have been hurting this time round and it seems i've developed elephant skin as the needles won't go in  don't know what's going on . ..  just waiting for that pesky af who is now late 

*Cheesy * sorry to hear about the car, ours are threatening similar behaviour  and their days are seriously numbered

*Jules * have no idea what that means " I am really happy. End of quarter is over for me, so I can relax a bit more now. Nothing more I can do now" are you a banker or something or an astronomer ?  accountant ? but you're happy about it and that's the main thing 

won't be coming on the meet as i live toooo far away, besides i have no idea where you're all talking about only the nuffield bit  would be far too much of a scaredy cat to drive to unknown place at night 

 to everyone else


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Minnow

Sorry sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you a great big cuddle 

Alisha - I work in sales operations. Nothing as exciting as a banker of astronomer! Bascially I validate signings that the sales guys win, so we be confident in the number that we report are true signings. We work in 4 quarters a year, so September is the end of Q3. It gets manic as a lot of customer hold off signing deals until the last minute so always a mad rush to get everything through the process so it can be counted.

Wildcat - Yes will defiantely focus on me from here on. The past 2 weeks has been manic, but I feel a sense of achievement as well so a nice buzz. Will you be letting us loose on your babies when they arrive so we can practice our nappy changing and you will be able to give us lots of useful tips!

Anyway - I told DH I wouldn't be late today and here I am in the office at 6.00. Better dash so I am home in 20 mins for my jab.

Julesxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

jules that sounds like a stressy pressurized job   glad its calming down for you now (just when you need it to)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm home now !

Minow -   scrap this day I say! I am so sorry hun...hope you are ok.  A big glass of wine is in order for your girl! Thats if you can have it  

I'm off to a friends house tonight as her bloke is designing dh's web page.  We'll have a good old goss while they work away.  Leaving shortly but just thought i would pop on to see if there was anything interesting going on and there isn't!    

No   me for that comment please!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

charming


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm off after that comment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I was only joking - hope you're not offended  

Was just trying to have some fun on here! Oops

The usual bunch that normally retaliate to that comment aren't around  
Emma, cheesy, ali, fingers.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Tact isnt your strong point is it love


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Obviously not!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

woops!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey smelly emmy - hows you been today  
Weather has been poo hasn't it....its real hearty food weather hey, with loads
and loads of calories !  you having anything nice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey poohy nVH    its horrible weather isnt it...bangers and mash for us tonight ...oooppps the meal i mean   

Night nvh
Emmaxx
Enjoy your evening


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mmmmmm sounds lovely!

Speak to you tomorrow hopefully  
Thanks for the laugh even tho it was brief!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

What are you lot like - making me laugh!      Good to see you back on emma, doing some work for once i see??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH in trouble again!! Its usually you me or Minow!! 
Learn to 

I'm off out in a bit, although it feels like I've been out all day! Going round to my friends to watch the first two episodes of Jane Eyre. I've already seen it but  she hasn't and it was so good, I don't mind seeing it again.

See ya!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Just popped on before I head off for an early night. Don't know if it is the de regs or I just keep imagining these symptoms - feel soooo tired, bit headachey and generally a bit out of sorts. *Alisha* - I am also finding the needles sore this time and the de regs weren't sore last time, only near the end of stimms did it get sore  Looking forward to the weekend. Going to Basingstoke to see The Departed, probably get something to eat before we go in...might even manage to talk DH into a wander round the shops!

*Luc * - Fantastic news - well done on all those embies you must be soooooooo chuffed!  Good luck for ET 

*Minow * - Sorry you've had such a crap day, think you should officially write it off and start afresh tomorrow!

*NVH * - I thought your comment was funny! 

 to everyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Barney- sorry the drugs are worse this time around honey    keep drinking the water honey and make sure you enjoy the weekend...its sounds like you will


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I know its really late...but went to Bingo straight after work...didn't win...got back about 10 had a bath, chatted to mum, kissed Dh goodnight as he is of clubbing with his mate in Kingston and got on here about 11.15....caught up with everything and here i am on my lonesome with noone to talk to  
Well only a week left.......had a few twinges in my sides today and my boobs are feeling a bit tender.
Just trying to stay positive.
Luc...fantastic news on all those eggs....wish i could produce that many....how old are you??
Tash.....which day next week do you start jabbing....can't believe it has come round so soon.
Minow...sorry to here of you loss......  hope dh is taking good care of you.
Big hugs to you all
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all

Ali I'm glad you are managing to stay positive. I have found the last week the hardest what with all that knicker checking! But we all have our fingers crossed for you.

Barney, the drugs take their toll on your system there's no doubt about that. My last cycle was over mid April and it took me to September to really get over it physically. One day I noticed my body was back to normal and so was my mood. I hadn't realised that I wasn't right in terms of my mood or that my body shape had changed so much. Maybe its just my body I don't know, so don't worry about symptoms when you're "just" down regging. You're putting your body into a mini menopause at the end of the day. Do what your body tells you to do, have a rest when your body tells you to. thats an order


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Sorry i missed you honey   the tenderness in the boobs is a good sign honey   and also the twinges too, shows something is going on down there


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thought I'd better let you all know I got a  this morning


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hope I am really sorry honey, take some time out love and do what every you wanna do

So sorry   

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Hope I am so sorry my love    I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but we are here when you want us my dear.

I have decided that you are all right and I will write yesterday off, surely today can only be better. Even though it's peeing with rain and grey and misserable out there I've got to go out to buy a condolence card and then later on go out to try and buy a new basin for the bathroom and mirror so all reminders of yesterday but there you go! I did a good work out this morning and that's helped my spirits a bit. Time for a shower and hunt out some warm waterproof clothes I think to walk into town in!
Mind you the day hasn't started that well as I've just got an email from an old school friend, from her hospital bed! the thing is I didn't know she was in hospital and I don't know what is wrong so I'm waiting for her to respond to my message saying what's going on?! All I know is that she is on Morphine for the pain. Blimey, maybe it's not safe to know me at the moment!

Hope you all have good days ahead and don't get too wet.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hope  So sorry to here your news hun. Take it easy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope - sorry to hear your news hun, take it easy and know we are here for you if you need us.
xxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I got wet this morning but it wasn't by the rain!       DH was home this morning as he has a day off and made
me late for work    not that i'm complaining  

On that note.....morning all!

Hope - I  am so so sorry hun    I want to tell you not to give up hope cause it will and can happen, but i guess
at the moment it doesn't feel like that.  We are all here for you  

Ali - ooooh twinges and sore boobies, sounds good   I start jabbing on the 12th! see ticker silly  

Barney - Its so crap what they drugs do to our bodies, I am certainly not looking forward to the break out of acne that
I got last time    Hopefully when you move onto stimms, it will all start to ease! 

Minow - hope you have better day today  
Hi Cheesy/Wildcat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NvH - you naughty minx!    I'm jealous! We've been told to wait until after the scan for some fun and I'm getting very impatient! 

Ali - ooo twinges sound good and sore boobs - are you on cyclogest or did you get more pregnyl as you are on the SP?? My boobs are still sore - I dont think this goes away now.

Minow - today will be a better day. Had a nice breakfast, buy a bargain priced sink and don't stop smiling


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Natasha, what are you like  

I wish


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Think its right (only found an old one so ......) 

*Waiting to Start*
Fingersarecrossed D/R 17th Oct (Approx) 
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) D/R 12th Oct 
Hatster D/R 15th Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct  
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal  

*D/Ring*

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 

*Stimming*

Sarah38 Stimming 29th Sept - EC? 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET) 

*E/C - 2ww*
AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing?? 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB -  EDD 19/1/07  
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Wildcat & MrWildcat.  
Beckers 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh October is a busy month! 
Monkeylove is still in de-regs by the way.

Wildcat - it will be worth the wait and you did get the big 'O' on your 2ww  

Cheesy - what happened your   activities, thought you was queen of the   on here!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hope - sorry to hear your news. Have a huge hug  

Minow - I hope today is a better day, sounds like yesterday was a complete pig of a day

I had a scan with Ann this morning and I've only got 2 good size follicles and two much smaller ones. I've had some blood taken to see if I can up my dose of menapur which will take me up to 450 but I'm left feeling a bit miserable about the whole thing. Ann described it as giving me a kick start. I hope things pick up over the weekend. At least my lining looks good. Any thoughts on stuff to stimulate a few more follicles

Sarah x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Updated - ty NVH.

Its really miserable here. Wish I was tucked up in bed watching tv with a mug of cocoa  

Sarah - Sorry I can't help hun. I only had 3 follies......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Sarah - still early days so you've got plenty of time yet to grow some more!  Not sure
if there is anything you can do apart from the drugs to help you produce more...the milk, protein & vits
is more for the quality. If you end up with 4, then thats still good, so don't be too down  
One big bonus is your lining   this is where I struggle


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - Thats until he told me he doesnt find "pregnancy" sexy   , I never had laods anyway just craved for loads  

Sarah - sorry honey, I didnt produce oddles either, but aslong as you are doing eveything you can, thats all you can do love, I hope you get what you need to progress    

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Moring all!

Hope Im so sorry hers a big fat  I will blow you some bubbles, they helped me to cheer up when I was sad 

Minow poor old you you've had a nasty few days hers a big fat  for you too

NVH you go girl  in the morning, I do hope you brushed yor teeth first, SKANKY! 

The weather is poo here nasty nasty nasty! but Ive just booked my holiday and Im going to put a new ticker on later 

Hi to everyone  Ive been a bit of a busy old bumble of late and havent had a chance to catch up with all goss! but I will got to dash now 

Ill be back later to tell you about my reading with Lesley.............................

Gill xxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Gill, hope alls well, look forward to the lesley news


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I GOTTA TRY SOME OF THESE     I like the number nine's


OFFICE DARES! 

ONE-POINT DARE 

1. Ignore the first five people who say 'good morning' to you. 

2. To signal the end of a conversation, clamp your hands over 
your ears and grimace. 

3. Leave your fly open for one hour. If anyone points it out, 
say, "Sorry, I really prefer it this way". 

4. Walk sideways to the photocopier. 

5. While riding in an elevator, gasp dramatically every time the 
doors open. 

6. When in elevator with one other person, tap them on the 
shoulder and pretend it wasn't you. 

7. Finish all your sentences with "In accordance with the 
prophecy..." 

8. Don't use any punctuation. 

9. Interrupt your conversation with someone by giving a huge 
dejected sigh. 

10. Use your highlighter pen on the computer screen. 


THREE-POINT DARES 

1. Say to your boss, "I like your style", wink, and shoot him 
with double-barrelled fingers. 

2. Kneel in front of the water cooler and drink directly from the 
nozzle. 

3. Shout random numbers while someone is counting. 

4. Every time you get an email, shout ''email''. 

5. Put decaf in the coffee maker for 3 weeks. Once everyone has 
got over his or her caffeine addictions, switch to espresso. 

6. Keep hole punching your finger. Each time you do, shout, 
"dagnamit, it's happened again!". Then do it again. 

7. Introduce yourself to a new colleague as "the office bicycle". 
Then wink and pout. 

8. Call I.T. helpdesk and tell them that you can't seem to access 
any p*rnography web sites. 

FIVE-POINT DARES 

1. At the end of a meeting, suggest that, for once, it would be 
nice to conclude with the singing of the national anthem (Three extra 
points if you actually launch into it yourself). 

2. Walk into a very busy person's office and while they watch you 
with growing irritation, turn the light switch on/off 10 times. 

3. For an hour, refer to everyone you speak to as "Dave". 

4. Announce to everyone in a meeting that you "really have to go 
do a number two". 

5. When you've picked up a call, before speaking finish off some 
fake conversation with the words, ''she can abort it for all I 
care''. 

6. After every sentence, say 'Mon' in a really bad Jamaican 
accent. As in: "The report's on your desk, Mon." Keep this up for one hour. 

7. In a meeting or crowded situation, slap your forehead 
repeatedly and mutter, "Shut up, damn it, all of you just shut up!" 

8. At lunchtime, get down on your knees and announce, "As God is 
my witness, I'll never go hungry again!" 

9. Repeat the following conversation 10 times to the same person: 
"Do you hear that?" "What?" "Never mind, it's gone now." 

10. Present meeting attendees with a cup of coffee and biscuit; 
smash each biscuit with your fist. 

11. During the course of a meeting, slowly edge your chair 
towards the door. 

12. As often as possible, skip rather than walk. 

13. Ask people what gender they are. Laugh hysterically after 
they answer. 

14. Sign or pp all letters with your initials and a sw*stika. 

15. Try humping the photocopier. When someone spots you, stop and 
cough embarrassingly, then lean in to the machine and whisper loudly, 
"We'll see who's boss tonight!" 
________________________


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - pg not sexy   nooooo way, I can't think of anything more
sexier than having to shift that belly out of the way!        I'm sure he
won't be able to resist for very long  

Gill - no time for kissing      Can't wait to hear about your reading.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no apparently I am preferred being "when I was slimer"   

I'll give him he's honest


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

What a miserable morning, weatherwise! 

Minow - so sorry to hear about your rubbish day yesterday

Hope - sorry to hear about your BFN - thinking of you today  

Gill - lucky you on booking your hols - where are you off to?

Sarah - I am sure the other 2 will catch up - they seem to grow loads between scans

NVH - lucky you - definitely the best way to start the day! 

Baseline scan for me on Monday afternoon - af finally arrived on Weds so hopefully will be ready to move onto the tablets. Anyone know whether they advise giving up exercise when you're on the tablets? I know that's what they say for stimms but not sure if it's the same for a FET.

Can't wait for the weekend to get here - esp as we are off to Paris - hurrah!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy  - we already do some of those here!  

Monkeylove - great news that af arrived....good luck for Monday, you should be as flat
as a pancake by then!  
Paris for the weekend too!  Sounds fab...have a great time won't you! 
Not sure about exercising but I think it will take blood flow away from your uterus so best not!
Thats my excuse anyway


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Love the Dares 

Cheesy - You look wonderful. 
Not his fault his 'winky' doesn't reach round your belly 
Tell him you prefered him when he was slim/funny/polite/sober/(insert your own comment)

I love Winston Churchill's reply to some prissy woman who said 'Sir you are drunk'
*"Madam you are ugly, but in the morning I will be Sober!"*

Only a few more weeks to go then sex will be the last thing on your mind


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Cheesy - you have made me smile again! Thank you!!

Monkeylove - not done fet but when I spoke to them about exercise for ICSI they said to carry on all the time I felt like it. You don' thave to stop for stimms. Just maybe go a bit easier and maybe no sit ups. I know a lot of girls believe you should stop and there has been some research that suggests you maybe should but I have asked countless times at Woking and they don't think it matters. They think it encourages blood flow....the body being a closed circuit, it can't draw it away, just make it pump round more so it's good for that. That probably doesn't help you at all but thought I'd say it anyway!

NVH - you naughty Minx! DH would definately to start and finish every day in the same way but I need my sleep!!!

Cheesy - I think sometimes men also worry that they may do some damage. Even if it is subconcious I think it can put them off. Also they sometimes start to see you either as a mother figure (hence not someone to bonk!) or as someone who needs protecting. All of these things can get in the way of a good session. But persevere....you never know your luck!

Gil - we wanna know about the reading, come on!

Hello everyone else. Sorry run out of steam on the personals front!
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy -       I loved your office dares, I'm practically in   cos I'm laughing so hard - having spent years working in offices this would have been hilarious to do!  DH obviously doesn't know what he is missing  - having a gorgeous wife who is keen on   he is a lucky man and he can't see it - I think Debs is right, he's just worried it won't reach! lol

Monkeylove - congrats on the AF, take some condoms with you so your weekend in paris isn't ruined! have a fab time!!!

Gill - can't wait to hear your reading! 

I'm off for some food now - I'm starving!  DH is working from home today so we are going to spend some time together on the sofa, and then he's taking me out for a meal tonight then onto Rading Hexagon to see comedian Boothby Graffoe! It will make up for the poo weather.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh- you got wet this morning   

Gill-Missed you hun, hope your ok honey, glad your holiday is booked you now have something to look forward too and you will be back to starting again soon   

Monkey- Good luck for wednesday   

Cheesy-I would of   him, i think you look beautiful...i would if i was a man


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlies mum I have a book of insulting quotations and there are lot involving those two. I forget what her name is now. She's a baroness or something, but another classic between them is she says,

"sir, if you were my husband I would give you poison"

he says, "If I were your husband I would drink it!"


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,
What a crap day, its chucking it down. Glad I took the dog for a walk early before the rain.

Poo about the ultimate guide to pregnancy on sunday - I dont get discovery cos weve only got ordinary tv. I would have really liked to have seen that.

Ali - Not long now. Sending you some 
Hope - I am so sorry to hear your news - sending you loads of  
Monkeylove- Great news about af. Have a great time in Paris 
Gill - Cant wait to hear all about your reading with lesley
Cheesy - Loved reading your office dares 

Hi to everyone else

Love 
Beckers xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is everyone?

Its horrible outside....am due to go for drinks after work with some girlies but with 
weather like this it really puts you off, I just wanna go and crawl under my duvet!

Got a lovely spa day tomorrow at the runneymede hotel in egham!  Am looking forward to that for sure


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

sho28 said:


> "sir, if you were my husband I would give you poison"
> 
> he says, "If I were your husband I would drink it!"


 sounds like my kinda book!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

NVQ - Spa days sounds lovely. Are you having the works?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooooh spa day - perhaps we should do that instead of a meal  (or as well as  )


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There are a few of us going from work, we got the day for £70.00 each as the company subsidise it.  Part
of a club thing that we have at work.  Pay £2 a month and any events that come up we get for half price!
The day includes a massage, facial and either a manicure or pedicure.  Use of the facilities and lunch.

Should be a nice pamper day, especially when the weather is so terrible!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

That sounds fab. Is it a good spa??

Sarah x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right then are you sitting comfortably??

I was pooing myself before Lesley called and she did on the dot... and said

I'm 70/80% happy, but I have to smile when I don't feel like it, I'm visiting a hospital but I'm not ill am sick & am tired of being prodded & poked, she could see someone injecting dye into me and its all clear so why? why wont it happen? she could see my organs growing and shrinking alongside injections, and that I hate hospitals I really hate them!
I have been diagnoed with severe white coat syndrome

Then she said she had a overwhelming feeling to swear, it hasn't worked, to cry but swear and be angry and that I knew it hadn't worked but everyone kept telling me to wait.
Me swear NEVER!

This was the message that she got the strongest 1,2,3 and your done!! 3rd time lucky and she kept saying it throughout the reading, that I'm starting again this side of 2007 the number 28 kept coming through to her, and asked if I had eggs stored as there was something to defrost, but it wont go according to plan one will survive but dont be dispondant because there more to defrost and that I will be confirmed pregnant by 28th Jan.
 fingers crossed starting in Dec and have 4 frosties left both my other cycles have been test dates 28th ish

Also that I have a chance of a great holiday in the new year but after all this time I wont risk flying, she said DH wanted a boy I wouldn't mind either and that we will try again in 18mths for another one but will need help form the hospital again.
 asked DH what he would like and he said a girl and then said I
he couldnt cope with a teenage girl and the worry, so a boy!!

She said Dh is 100% behind this and sometimes there are no words to say, he doesnt sit down and talk about it but he is so much behind this, he knows when to be quiet or he will get the wrong end of my frustrations 
DH doesnt talk about tx unless I bring it up, but im sure I never get cross with him! yeah right

I asked about my career and she said that I'm frustrated irritated and confused, but I have a plan but need a confidence boost and something to take my mind off of TX , but am worried I cant give it 100%, and that change will come in about 4 weeks.
 I finish my job in 3 weeks and have an interview monday 

Ended with its all good, TX will not go according to plan but end result will be positive 1,2,3! 3rd time lucky!!

I cant wait for my tape, how very weird that someone can tune into your head! 

So Im feeling far more   about this next cycle, seeing Mr R next week for a follow up!!

Gill xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Im coming see you there  
Gill-Omg honey thats soooo spooky   glad your feeling more


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - sounds v interesting and definately something to feel     about.
My friend (non ivf) had a reading the other day and Lesley was spot on with her life too, which made
me believe in her even more as our readings have/are quite similar, but I guess they will be as we are
all going through the same thing and obviously want the same outcome!

Emma - you are more than welcome to join  

Sarah - never been before, i'll let you know...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your all boring today....nvh come on love whats going on


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

7 men of good design,made a p*ssy so devine. 1st a butcher full of wit,used a knife &made a slit. 2nd a carpenter big & bold,used a drill a bore a hole. 3rd a tailer tall &thin used red velvet to line it in. 4th a hunter short & stout used fox fur to line it out. 5th a fisherman nasty as hell,threw in a fish & gave it a smell. 6th a vicar name of Mcgee felt it & blessed it & said it could pee. 7th a sailor a dirty old runt, sucked it & f*cked it & called it a c**t! 

Just recieved this on text message from DP.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice beckers!  

Oi smelly em - are you thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Gill - just been reading about your reading - it all sounds very interesting. Lets hope shes right about 3rd time! she does seem to be good.    

Beckers xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Excellent Gill, so pleased, here's to some good news soon    

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Come on honey


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

NVH, a group of us went to the Runnymead for NYE two years running and it was lovely.  Have a fab time x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdi

the weather seems a bit better Em, so I reckon NVH has gone for that drink with her mates now.

I'm off to see family this weekend, so have been baking all afternoon to take things with me. I hate visiting people empty handed.

Gill. Good reading. I'm a  bit too sceptical myself now. I reckon she'd guess my background and say what I wanted to hear. Although I'd like to know if my brother is hanging a round me. I hope he is.

Hope I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-In that case you can come around anytime honey   
Have a nice time what you baked??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm here, its just taking me ages to post a messge  They have to do some work on the server tonight!

The suns trying to come out ! yayyyy

This will make you smile!































Thanks karen


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what some t**t trying dance


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma likes it CHEESY!  

Sho - wanna come round to my house


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

The sun has got his hat on
hip hip hip horray
the sun has got his hat on and I'm at f*cking work all day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy   i like it 

Nvh-Keep doing the men i like it  

Blimey it is the pitts on here lately

[fly]WAKEY WAKEY EVERYONE [/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I agree emma, we used always have a bloody     and its all gone a bit serious!  

Cheesy - I see you're still enjoying work then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy!!!!  nice come back


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok, if you were a man, who would you be and why and who would your ideal lady be?
Emma, we knows yours is gonna be Mr R  


Mine would be Ozzy Osbourne cause I love to party (or did!) and have loads of money to do what I want and when and be famous to say what I like to who without getting into too much trouble................... m'lady  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm let me think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmmm not sure  

Richard Branson as he is mega rich....ideal lady...either cheesy or Nvh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah  

I would be Mr R and my ideal woman would be .....ME!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Not as if he'd have to fantasize about what your bits looked liked


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Who's got damp knickers today  

Its me!!!!!!!!      now thats definately a down side to   in the morning!
Just as well I bought a spare pair!   

And don't deny it, it happens to us all  

 emma  Feel like a perve trying to think of a women i would fancy!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   i cant believe you said that   I didnt suggest this it was cheesy  

Cheesy    thats true nor does the lady Embriologist (think thats right)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  ^beware^


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh sh*t - have i put my foot in it again  

shall i just


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just go back and delete the lady bit honey   silly cow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - wow your reading sounded spot on - every time I hear a reading from her it seems to be so accurate - I think this woman is amazing! I must admit I know believe.  Sho I would put money on it that your brother is watching over you.

What are you lot like       If I were a man I'd wanna be brad pitt, then I'd get to be naughty with angelina, and I'd have lots of money and some nice houses too!!

nvh hows the soggy knickers


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Already amended it to 'perve'... now i'm probably offending all of you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Soggy crutch is drying up !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not me  

Nvh


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I think I would probably qualify as the biggest perve on here - so you have nothing to worry about with offending me  

Euuwwwww crusty knickers......


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

whats everyone having for tea then


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm hoping for a nice steak - DH is taking me out but he doesn't know where, so I guess I'll end up picking somewhere as usual! (as long as they do steak!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Probably fish and chips for me   bloody hate thinking what i can eat on a friday  

Had pizza for lunch though  

Off home now...thanks for the entertainment nvh and cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Doesn't that just irritate you that after   you bloke gets to go about his 
business as normal and we have to put up with leakage through out the day!
If its not ewcm its    

Emma     bye


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Chinese or kentucky for us - im having a night off 

Beckers x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

He He He girls you were just saved by my son who needed a nappy change  ^beware^ 

but on a serious note (boring i know) please keep it clean (ish) and remember this is a public board and i'm sure you lovely ladies wouln't want to hurt anyone 

keep on smilling and having fun  

thanks girls

pam xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm having   for dinner


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

have some for me, I am gagging a bottle of red


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

stop going on about   I havent had   for ages and youre making me jealous.... NVQ


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree Beckers


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Nvh keep it  

Thanks Pam i think she has some sort of turrets (spelling) but in another form


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

That would be me then     

Cheesy think you better   too!  


Emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I won't   just yet....

Emma - you just offended all the turrets people now !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

nah we dont like to offend peple - just playful banter  It's all emmas fault (oh and nvh too! with a little of cheesy in there for fun!)


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

you girls crack me up


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I think they are all bored - I was busy working hard watching a movie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Now they've all left so I am alone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

let meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee entertain you, enter, tain, yay, yane you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm here   not bored cause boss has given me a tasking job of selotaping CD's covers to a proposal x 10   lazy   hole


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I agree wildcat....

Typical of me though....everyone else starts it and I end up in trouble, story of my life  
I just say what people are thinking, and thats why its   I am actually worse in real life, not that
this is pretend but you know what I mean.  Gutter head through and through!  thats me  

Cheesy - see you have a very important task there to do    now get on with it and don't loose
the end of the tape now will ya!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness  
The day I decide to get down to some work and look what goes on!    
Trying to do some arrangements here. Serious stuff you know!
Is this bored friday stuff then? What are you all like?!
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

uggggghhhh - got stuck in a meeting and look what you lot get up to 

I'm so not letting Mr R near my bits now - will be worried in case its Emma in disguise


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

There you all are!!

Cheesy I'm sure he thinks you are doing a very deserving job as his little slave girl, so get taping!!! (don't forget to tape one upside down!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

wildcat


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh you lot got told off!!    

If I could be a man I would be John Mc (whatever he's called?) so I could lie an bed and offend people without worrying, his body shape is rather similar to mine as is the facial hair, I would have to draw the line at eating my own "nasal debry" though







[/url] [/img]

Its nice the suns come out Yipee


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

well you have to show him how capable you are and that you looooooove your job so much. 

Gill I'd have to slap you then when we meet as I loathe that man - he irritates me soooooo much.  I always said if i met him i'd want to slap him with a fish or something.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - how could you possibly say that


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh Gill.... Ive got a weird mental image of you now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bogey bogey bogey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

GIll you've set them off again!!!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat is that a goldfish!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

if so, why


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

no it's a clownfish!! A cod or haddock would have been better then I could slap


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

excellent Wildcat  

Especially for you Gill   Your lover is a stunner


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG..... Its Gill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

PMSL


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MMmmmmmmm sooo sexy  - ooooooooeerrrrrrrrrrrrr









Oh another subject I'm watching a show on tv about a couple with 2 kids - they both work and the kids spend 10 hours a day in daycare. They are each doing 2 weeks as stay at home parents to try it out - I'm beginning to wonder why this couple bothered to have children, the father is just an ***hole.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just got this on email - thought you would enjoy and its CLEAN miss!  

MARRIAGE 
You have two choices in life:
You can stay single and be miserable, 
or get married and wish you were dead.


At the pub, one man said to another,
"Aren't you wearing your wedding ring on the wrong finger?" 
"Yes, I am. I married the wrong woman." 


A man inserted an ad in the classifieds:
"Wife Wanted". 
Next day he received a hundred letters.
They all said the same thing:
"You can have mine."

When a man steals your wife,
there is no better revenge than to let him keep her.

A woman is incomplete until she is married. Then she is finished 

A little boy asked his father, 
"Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?"
Father replied, "I don't know son, I'm still paying."

A young son asked,
"Is it true Dad, that in some parts of Africa a man doesn't know his wife until he marries her?"
Dad replied, "That happens in every country, son." 

Then there was a man who said,
"I never knew what real happiness was until I got married, 
and by then, it was too late." 
 
Marriage is the triumph of imagination over intelligence.

If you want your spouse to listen and
pay strict attention to every word you say -- talk in your sleep. 
 
Just think, if it weren't for marriage, men would go through life thinking they had no faults at all. 

First guy says, "My wife's an angel!" 
Second guy remarks, "You're lucky, mine's still alive."   
 
" A Woman's Prayer:
Dear Lord, I pray for: Wisdom, To understand a man , to Love and to forgive him , and for patience, For his moods. Because Lord, if I pray for Strength I'll just beat him to death " 

AND NOW FOR THE FAVORITE!!! 

Husband and wife are waiting at the bus stop with their nine children. A blind man joins them after a few minutes. When the bus arrives, they find it overloaded and only the wife and the nine kids are able to fit onto the bus. 

So the husband and the blind man decide to walk. After a while, the husband gets irritated by the ticking of the stick of the blind man as he taps it on the sidewalk, and says to him, "Why don't you put a piece of rubber at the end of your stick? That ticking sound is driving me crazy." 
The blind man replies, "If you would've put a rubber at the end of YOUR stick, we'd be riding the bus ... so shut the hell up."


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

.................Love it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha!!! 

I'm glad NVH got told off. Its about time she shut her filthy mouth!
Plus my husband is in cyprus for over a month so I don't get any, day or night. 
Wait til he gets home though  way hey

Wildcat I think that is another series of a programme I was watching a while ago. Seems like the same format, people trying out staying at home. Generally I think people realise what they have been missing and one of them decides to stay at home. It makes you cross though doesn't it when you'd give anything to have your own baby for an hour, much less forever, and people seem to waste their families. Not us though eh! 

I think J Lo is beautiful and I would like to look like her. Having said that, I hate that she wears fur.  

As for my ideal man, as you know I have many faves. Brads in there along with Denzel washington, Warwick off CSI, Ioan Gruffudd, Adam off Spooks and I've taken as shine to the guy playing Mr Rochester in the new Jane Eyre series. hmmmmm


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alittle something to make you smile - I was sent this today

Close your eyes and go back in time... 
Before the Internet or the Apple Mac. 
Before semi-automatics, joyriders and crack.... 
Before SEGA or Super Nintendo... 
Way back........ 

I'm talking about Hide and Seek in the park. 
The corner shop. 
Hopscotch. 
Butterscotch. 
Skipping. 
Handstands. 
Football with an old can. 
Fingerbob. 
Beano, Dandy, Buster, Twinkle and Dennis the menace. 
Roly Poly. 
Hula Hoops, jumping the stream, building dams. 
The smell of the sun and fresh cut grass. 
Bazooka Joe bubble gum. 
An ice cream cone on a warm summer night from the van that plays a tune 
Chocolate or vanilla or strawberry or maybe Neapolitan or perhaps a screwball 

Wait...... 

Watching Saturday morning cartoons....short commercials, 
The Double Deckers, Road Runner, He-Man, Zeebedee 
Tiswas or Swapshop?, and 'Why Don't You'? - or staying up for Doctor Who. 
When around the corner seemed far away and going into town seemed like going somewhere. 

Earwigs, wasps, stinging nettles and bee stings. 
Sticky fingers. 
Cops and Robbers, Cowboys and Indians, and Zorro. 
Climbing trees. 
Building igloos out of snow banks. 
Walking to school, no matter what the weather. 
Running till you were out of breath, laughing so hard that your stomach hurt. 
Jumping on the bed. Pillow fights. 
Spinning around, getting dizzy and falling down was cause for giggles. 
Being tired from playing....remember that? 

The worst embarrassment was being picked last for a team. 
Water balloons were the ultimate weapon 
Football cards in the spokes transformed any bike into a motorcycle. 
Choppers and Grifters 
I'm not finished just yet..... 
Eating raw jelly. Orange squash ice pops. 
Remember when... 
There were two types of trainers - girls and boys, and Dunlop GreenFlash - and the only time you wore them at school was for P.E. 

You knew everyone in your street - and so did your parents. 
It wasn't odd to have two or three "best" friends. 
You didn't sleep a wink on Christmas eve. 
When nobody owned a pure-bred dog. 
When 25p was decent pocket money 
When you'd reach into a muddy gutter for a penny. 
When nearly everyone's mum was at home when the kids got there. 
It was magic when dad would "remove" his thumb. 
When it was considered a great privilege to be taken out to dinner at a real restaurant with your parents. 
When any parent could discipline any kid, or feed him or use him to carry groceries and nobody, not even the kid, thought a thing of it. 

When being sent to the head's office was nothing compared to the fate that awaited a misbehaving student at home. 
Basically, we were in fear for our lives but it wasn't because of drive-by shootings, drugs, gangs etc. parents and grandparents were a much bigger threat! - and some of us are still afraid of them!! 

Didn't that feel good? 
Just to go back and say, Yeah, I remember that! 
Remember when.... 
Decisions were made by going " Ip Dip Dog **** " 
"Race issue" meant arguing about who ran the fastest. 
Money issues were handled by whoever was the banker in "Monopoly". 
The worst thing you could catch from the opposite sex was germs. 
And the worst thing in your day was having to sit next to one. 

It was unbelievable that 'British Bulldog 123' wasn't an Olympic event. 
Having a weapon in school, meant being caught with a catapult. 

Nobody was prettier than Mum. 
Scrapes and bruises were kissed and made better. 
Taking drugs meant orange-flavoured chewable aspirin. 
Ice cream was considered a basic food group 
Getting a foot of snow was a dream come true 
Older siblings were the worst tormentors, but also the fiercest protectors 

If you can remember most or all of these, then you have LIVED.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho      
I know your dh''s is away but go steady on the line up of men there girl!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You'll like this NVH. this is NOT  a joke this actually happened.

I used to work with a guy that was a right pig. A real @ hole. 
He came into work one day and said that his wife said, "should we have sex tonight". He said oh alright then. So they are at it and she finally says to him, "have you come yet?" And his response to her was actually "No I can't think of anyone!.

Would you ever tell people this. We all sat there just looking at him. He is possibly the ugliest man that ever lived, and the comment was misplaced to say the least.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho needs some







- honey we won't tell

I have to go now  I must go make myself look normal - we are going out tonight!!! I've been sat in my slobbies all day with no makeup on and a bad hair day! tim to make myself look sexy gorgeous  stunning less minging

Sho - OMG that guy sounds like a pig. Divorce for him I expect....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

www.annsummers.co.uk


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG sho - how funny! and very  can't believe he told you! 

Anyway me perves - oops i meant 'dears', i'm off...

Have a lovely evening and keep the laughter going!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmmmmm the rabbit    may I also recommend the clit kit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I never said that!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I was of course joking about wanting to be that sexy beast, but I do resemble him a little!     

My Dh nearly got a smack in the chops with a wet kipper the other night when wife swap was on, he said the world would be a better place with more men like him and that maybe he should take a leaf out of his book and that I should be a 'mindful wife', he's so funny not!

I think defo Gordon Ramsey for me hes so fit, we had a conversation like this at work years ago and one of the girls said she had a crush on Tony Hart from the kids art programm, I think I actually did pmsl! 

I like that wildcat takes me back a bit ....................


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Just re-read that I meant the blasts from the pasts!! not the sex toy reccommendations


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, Tony Hart   I remember him


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thats better everyone has livened up now ......thanks Nvh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Superman was feeling bored after a long day of crimefighting and wanted to go out and party, so he called Batman to ask if he wanted to go to a club and pick up some girls. Batman said Robin was ill and he had to look after him. A little disappointed, Superman called Spiderman to see if he fancied a few beers.  Spiderman told him he had a date with Catwoman. As a last resort, Superman flew over to Wonderwoman's apartment to see if she was free. As he landed on her balcony, he saw Wonderwoman naked on the bed with her legs open. Superman thought to himself: "I'm faster than a speeding bullet. I could be in there, have sex, and be out again before she knew what was happening". So Superman did his Super Thing in a split second and flew off happily. Meanwhile on the bed, Wonderwoman said: "Did you hear something?".  "No" said the Invisible Man, "but my **** hurts like hell!".


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat - Whats youre sleeping smiley doing under the duvet??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

You home already Emma?  

Its Friday Yipee another weekend home alone as Dh is working?

Did anyone watch the 100 greatest childrens TV programms the other night, Bod was on I thought Bod was the mutts nuts! was bod a boy or a girl though thats the question?

Cheesy I like that one!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-eh??    yeah im home now thank god  

Cheesy-    keep coming with them hun


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah Emma doesnt work and gets paid loads    
Off now ladies, have a good weekend

Bye


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma's rich cos she has domestic staff


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you lot      im home as i have had another stressful week   

Gill-Are you saying im not a scrubber then


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

God - I seem to have just missed the busiest afternoon ever on this board. Typical that it coincided with a day when I had loads of work to do!

Have good weekends all and I shall let you know how the scan goes on Monday.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck monkey    how was your anniversary evening   sorry as you know i havent been on here much today is the first day


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hope it all goes ok with your scan monkey!

NVH I suggest you go home immediately and get ready for your husband to come home and get this all out of your system.

Finished all my cakes and a crap tea of cod and veg ahead of me. Don't know what it is, but when I'm cooking for myself I can't be bothered to make it nice.

Have good weekends. I expect to come back from my weekend away to a lot of entertaining smut from Cheesy and NVH. Don't disappoint me.

Are we deciding when to go out on Monday still?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Emma

It was fun thanks although my af had started that afternoon so I was feeling a bit tired and fat! But we're going away this weekend to celebrate as well so that will be lovely. I like celebrations that go on for a couple of days! Have a lovely weekend

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ooohhh you lucky girly....have a fab weekend   

Sho-I know its not the same cooking for one


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

EXCUSE ME DOES ANYONE REMEMBER BOD??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NO!!!!

But I do remember POB!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh yeah you must be really young sho!!
He used to spit all over the telly and everyone at school used to copy him pulling their ears out blowing raspberries


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll be off soon, because Judge Judy is on. I love to watch the trailer trash.

Speaking of Trailer trash, have you seen Britney Spears? Now there's someone, for whom pregnancy has done nothing!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm only a little bit younger than you Gill, but still the right side of 30!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

The bride tells her husband,"honey,you know im a first time virginand I dont know 
anything about sex.Can you explain it to me first?"

"OK,sweetheart.putting it simply,we call your private parts 'the 
prison'and call my private parts 'the prisoner' so what we do isut the 
prisoner in the prison.

And then they made love for the first time.

Afterwards,the guy is lying face up on the bed,smiling with satisfaction.

Nudging him,his bride giggles,"honey the prisoner seems to have escaped."

Turning on his side, he smiles."Then we will have to re-imprison him."

After the second time they spent,the guy reaches for his ciggarettes,but 
the girl,thoroughly enjoying the new experience of making love,gives him
a suggestive smile,"honey the prisoner is out again!"

The man rises to the occasion,but with the unsteady legs of a recently
born foal.

Afterwards,he lays back on the bed,totally exhausted.

She nudges him and says,"honey the prisoner escaped again."

Limply turning his head,he YELLS at her,"hey, its not a life sentence,
OKAY!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Right im off have a nice weekend everyone and good luck for monday Monkeylove

beckers x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill* - I remember Bod!!! We are the same age so maybe it was 'in' only for a short time?? I loved it, Aunt Flo was a character on it too if I remember correctly??

*Wildcat * - Your list was fab! Took me right back...loved the one about being tired from playing!! Remember the days!

*Hope* - Sorry to hear your news. 

*NVH * - Have emailed you, hope you got it?

Have a great weekend everyone! xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear your news Hope


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for the apology nvh -
I'm probably not going to make you all very happy but i feel i have to clear the air - 
i think some of you ladies forget that theres a few of us are starting or in the middle of tx.  and may not be full of the jollies (speaking for myself) - buserilin is not known for its happy inducing moods   i'm on day 10 of d-regging and have been very moody, over sensitive - worried nervous anxious . . . and over reacting at everything (as i've just been told by dp) for over a week   This week I have only made a few posts - and after a post, reading that it was boring  chat - I didn't find it funny and felt slightly hurt   any other time i would of    you. explanation over 
sorry if i've caused an atmosphere 
have a lovely weekend all 

have a lovely weekend barney, tell us what the films like . . .


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

*Hope* so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a great big Hug.  You and your DP look after each other.
*Sarah* - Fingers crossed that your Follies get that kick start over the weekend, and are growing nice and big.
*Monkeylove* - have a great time in Paris.
*Gill* - reading sounded good. I really hope Lesley is right and it is 3rd time lucky for you.
*Ali * - Twinges and sore boobs sounds like a good sign. Fingers crossed for you.

And Yes - I remember BOD, I aslo loved the Flumps and Mr Benn!

Got to dash as off bowling tonight.

Julesxxx

Have a great weekend and catch up with you all on Monday


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm having such fun here listening to bohemian rhapsody - you just have to play air guitar to it don't you!   
Meant to be actually doing some work with it but keep getting carried away listening to it!
Not as carried away as on here this afternoon - or rather maybe you should all be carried away! Why is it that when I get on with work it all goes mad and then when I come back it's all quiet again. I do wonder if our night out is going to be a bit rowdy for Nino's If Emma, Cheesy and NVH all come, goodness knows what'll happen!
Right back to work for me. Deadlines and all that!

Minow x

Oh and Alisha, don't worry my love, it's only boring in the mind of the boring reader! In other words it's them that find it's boring that are and all that! SOmetimes it is easy to feel left out or hurt by others but if I know the girls on here, none of them mean it and would all be the first to give you a big hug and tell you so as well. If you are having a bad time just stand up on the chair in the middle of the room and shout at everyone, we can all take it and then will know to be more gentle. It can be very easy for us all to get carried away.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have LOVED reading all about the crusty pants today and then getting told off my the mod!

     

That has cheered my day up no end! 

Its so true tho......every cough and sneeze or getting up too fast reminds you of of the little quickie b4 work!!

Love ya!

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Alisha-Its not directed at you hun, i did think it was the drugs to be honest as they do make you feel sensitive and not yourself


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks minow & emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-how are you hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right
I'm in a bad mood now. Spent all afternoon cooking a ginger cake and two carrot cakes for my mom, sister and brother. Just came to take the second carrot cake out of the oven and its as flat as a pancake because I forgot to put the baking powder in!!  

Not happy. What do I do now? I haven't got all the ingrediants to start making another one now.  I could have done a ginger, but I need an egg. I don't want to go to the supermarket and the spar only does battery eggs, and I'm not using those things!

Bloody hell! I think I'm going to have to split the ginger between my brother and sister. Damn it to hell


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-   i will have it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

honestly you wouldn't want it. Its rank. Flat and doughy, not nice.

Good night all x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all!

Well had a good time out but one of the girls I was with wanted to come home!   miserable cow!  

Alisha - emma was right, it wasn't aimed at you or anyone really, i was just having a  bit of fun.
And NO we never forget what its like on de-regs or any other part of the tx...its firmly cemented in our brains let alone our bodies, and if by any chance there is an opportunity to have some fun along the way, then I am all up for that!
This board is to give everyone support, and I was giving my support to someone in particular at that time, which is why I said what I said.  I was meerly trying to cheer them up!
There are a lot of personalities on here and I guess we just need to keep an open mind!  I know the de-regs is horrible and I will be going down that road on the 12th so I expect that I will be   sometimes.  I am really sorry that you are not full of the jollies and we will try and do everything to help you through the bad times aswell as celebrate the good, but you also have to understand that there are others on here that just want to have a laugh.    

Who's actually about at the moment anyway  

Sho - can't believe you forgot a key ingredient like baking powder!  has this board been distracting you from your duties !


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha  I sometimes have days where I don't like the posts - I just disappear and come back when I'm ready. This site is all about support - sometimes thats having fun  and 'not' talking tx but sometimes we need a big ^cuddle^ 
I hope you are ok hun and please don't take any of the comments personally - I'm sure they weren't ment badly, even if it seems that way when you read it. (And I'm the worlds worst for taking things the wrong way!) 

Having a pooey end to the week. Am very tired and hormonal and my SIL had a scan that wasn't 100% reassuring today so now I'm worrying about her, even though there is a good chance the baby is ok... Why is life never simple?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that from another point of view debs!
So sorry that your SIL's scan is not 100%, i hope it all works out fine.  When does she find out for sure that everything is ok?
You are right, life is never simple, there is always something !


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

She's going back in a couple of weeks for another scan. I'm hoping it was just the fact that her dates were slightly out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Keep us posted and hope all goes well ! can't be easy for her though, bet the next couple of weeks is gonna drag by for her 

Anyway I am off to bed now, need to be up early for my spa day  

Good night


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have fun  (can I come?)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

morning all!

Mmmmm, last night....log fire, glass of wine, rug in front of the fire........!

Anyway back to today. Off to buy a basin as we were a bit busy last night   and then to get dh to look at a new rug i want and then, yep you've got it...back gate time again! Let's hope we manage it this weekend without some more of the house falling down or apart! Weather looks good anyway.

So what other lovely things are you all up to today? Obviously NVH is having her spa day (lucky girl) and Charlies Mum is trying to sneak in with her?!  

Have fun whatever you are doing. When's KT back? Hope she had a nice time. Are we any further forward on meet up day? A Thur still looking good i think, but which one now?!

lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Glad veryone is feeling happy- not sure what went on but i love you all so you should be  

Wildcat - not long till your scan, i will need to give you my mobile number as I'm away and might not be able to get to laptop!

Em -I'm fine thanks, how about you?  Has your Af started yet?

Minow- wine and a log fire- how lovely!  Very romantic!  when is Kate back?

Got my treatment plan through the other day and i test on the 11th December!  So near to Christmas- hope its a BFP or Christmas will will a bit sad

D'reggs here i come....not looking forward to it i was SOO tired on them last time!  Hate it!

I have been so good on my diet too.... looking hot now if i don't say so myself!  My little skirt came out to play the other day while i hoovered the house- few more pounds and I'll be wearing it out!

Love ya

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy you make me laugh   your little skirt on while hoovering...i even remember when your fav beads came out while you were washing up   I love you bendy...dont ever change how you are ok little sis   where are you going

Kate-Where are you?? when are you back  

Nvh-Have a good time you moo bag    hope your have shaved your bits,

Nvh and deb and alisha -I agree, Nvh was trying to cheer me up as i think there has been a bit too much baby talk on here at the moment and its not too long since i lost my babies and other people have had bfns ....dont get me wrong im really happy for everyone who is preggers we all deserve it and all our time will come but i know a few people on here including myself and others who have recently gone through BFNS are finding it all a bit much sometimes with all the nappy and baby talk... 

Sorry but while we were on the subject i had to say something no hard feelings intended


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon ladies....and itsn't a wonderful day    
Tash....glad to see i am not the only one getting told off by the moderator....you smutty girl. 
Emma- lovely to have you back, how ya feeling hun....i know exactly where your coming from with the baby/nappy talk.....its that raw nerve thing....know what i mean.
Gill...what a brill reading...you must be so excited.
Monkeylove...good luck with your scan on monday
Hope...so sorry to hear your sad news  
Sarah...i am sure lots more follies will appear, i only had 4 decent ones......its quality not quantity.
I also remember Bod, Mr Ben and what about Mary Mungo and Midge ??

Went to visit a friend yesterday who has just had her 3rd child, she had been trying for 8 years for this one, beautiful girl called Scarlet, 4 weeks old. She is so lucky....there was a big pang of jeolousy as i watched feeding.
Not up to much this weekend, off to Homebase in a mo, then settling down on the sofa to watch the footie. May try and get out in the garden.
love and hugs to you all
Ali xxxxxx

Wildcat have you got your first scan on Monday...if so hope it goes well. xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Hi ya honey, im fine thanks   hope your ok and the 2ww is too hard  
Nvh comments were   werent they i couldnt stop pmsl  
Your friends baby has a lovely name   wont be long now hun and you will be joining her


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes NVH did have me in hysterics    ....i hope her DH doesn't read her posts.
Whats happening with you and results...any sign of AF yet
xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Had my blood results from woking there all normal, but Epsom are saying bubs results could take up to 3 mths  i lost the plot with them basically and asked them why they didnt tell me this in the 1st place which they apologised  I then spoke to Ann at woking and she said that for genetics it can take up to 3 mths and that epsom werent fobbing me off...if i knew this from the start i woulld of paid to have it done privately


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry to hear that.......can you not start until you have got the results. Its good that your blood results were ok though. You must be fuming........   .
You know where i am if you want to rant and rave.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh thanks Ali, i will chance it Ann said it was up to me, so i will give it a go this time  fingers crossed we have made the right choice 

How are you feeling anymore twinges all your signs are   honey


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Have everything crossed for you....if anyone deserves a baby its you   
I feel a bit different today.....like AF is on her way.......lowerback hurts and getting pains in my tummy.
I hope its not   
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont worry hun, i had a/f pains and i know a lot of other ladies get them too, they are soooo strong that you almost think it has come until you knicker check   Im keeping everything crossed for you honey, you have done this before and you can do this again OK!! (That is me being a mum)  
Keep your tummy warm, but not with a hottie just keep well wrapped and keep your feet warm too   thats what my acup lady told me to do..i think Zita West recommends it too  

Were all here for you honey rooting for you so dont think your alone..pm me if you need to vent


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am off to Homebase....catch up later xxxxxx
Thanks...will do....just have to try and stay positive


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok honey...have a nice day and yes stay positive send you loads of      

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back!!! Hope you didn't miss me too much!!! Got pages and pages to catch up on so thought I would just say hello and get round to all the personals later!! Gotta shove some washing in and do a bit of shopping but will be back to catch up later... 

Love to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-We missed you honey   how was your trip?? cant wait to hear honey


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How do!!!  what a lovely day

I got my tape back from Lesley this morning, I thought I would pick holes in it but she is so spot on! 

Ali- stay    matey! fingers, eyes and toes crossed for you 

Minow - I'm starving what you got cooking today?

Bendy- hoovering in your little skirt, sounds like a scene from footballers wives  you nutty bird!

Fingers your back , how are my godcats??

NVH- I hope you are suitably relaxed and pampered, you deserve it  

Emma- sorry about the long wait to get bubs results, what does that mean in relation to starting your next cycle? 

Since we are on an honesty spill at the mo, my turn..............


I think the statement underneath the FF heading sums it up to a T

"Making a positive difference in the lives of those experiencing the pain of infertility and celebrating the joys when it is overcome" 

Lets face it we are all on here because we want our dreams to come true and are really really chuffed for our FF buds when it works,(but we would be liars if we said we weren't a tad envious or got a big fat dose of the poor Me's when someone else gets a BFP! its about mutual respect from all sides,and considering everyones feelings, we shouldn't feel bad about being honest with each other, friends can be honest !

I hope you don't think I'm up my own 

All my love 
Gill xx xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi  gill

Yeah i do think your up your own       JOKE  
Glad thats been said now  

How is your weekend?? glad Lesleys reading couldnt have any holes picked into it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheeky chops 

My weekend is a bit too domesticated for my likeing 

ill catch up with you all later I must slip into my lovely lime green sparkly dress and practice my dancing, 'strictly come dancing' is on later! I love it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you nutter..oh i love that dancing man makes me  

Speak later hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just spent £350 in River island!  #I feel some more hoovering coming on!

I love this diet lark   
B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Dont loose to much weight lady  
 did you spend


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Bendy!!!! 

On the menu today - (I think it was Gill asking) is celery soup for lunch (there's some left overs so don't worry if you missed it!   )
Coconut biscuits - still slightly warm from the oven and very very yummy even if i do say so myself!  
And then tonight we will be having home made pasta (yet to make it so you can't have any early!) with a spicy tomato sauce and then there's some apple and blackberry crumble for pudding.
How does that sound? Any takers?!    obvioulsy not Bendy or she won't be able to fit into her new clothes!

I've lost so much weight that i can't keep my rings on. i think I'm going to have to have them altered   i was just sweeping up outside (gate coming along well) and one of them flew off - thankfully I found it.

Anyway, nearly done on today's gate jobs. we will finish it tomorrow but as it's getting colder and obvioulsy the nights are drawing in we will start inside on the basin. Not nearly as exciting as Bendy's shopping trip i admit! But I know that i've got that log fire and wine again later!    Oh so maybe i won't invite you all round for diner if you don't mind. i can always leave some in bowls on the doorstep for you if you want.   

lol
minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Make sure its warm i'll have a bit of everything please


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bic's sound yum Minow! Ive just made a huge pot of Minestrone soup, and am making Lamb Kelfiko for dinner, its all ready to pop in the oven before 'strictly' starts, no music and soft lights for us tonight, it will be whilst watching the goggle box 

Ive just had a rather big row with DH!  we are kind of desperate to laugh and start chatting again but are huffing around and not giving in, can you believe all because he didnt want to listen to the tape of the reading with Lesley and kind of laughed it off, he reckons she must have asked me questions and then just worked it out beacuse a few points or dates she gave werent completely accruate or that she is a computer hacker!  

I said that if it makes me   and gives me the PMA, strength and determination that I need to start tx again in Dec he should have lied and agreed with me! to which he replied "its all about you you you isnt it you ask for my opinion and tell me that Im not allowed to have it?"  Bl**dy cheek!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gill - I think you just have to put it down to him being a man!  
They just don't get it sometimes! But put it behind you coz you wouldn't want an atmoshpere to get in the way of "strictly" would you?! Be the bigger one here and give him a cuddle, then slap his backside and tell him you'll let him make it up to you later (after the box goggling of course!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow!! You girls can talk!  You should all meet in the chat room one eve and have a party 

This way to new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70188.new#new


----------

